# Tempi per tornare alla ''normalità''



## Eagle72 (24 Febbraio 2018)

*Tempi per tornare alla ''normalità''*

Quanto ci avete messo per tornare ad una  ''normalità'' dopo la scoperta del tradimento? intendo ad avere serenità con partner....so ed immagino che ''non è più come prima'', ma vorrei capire più o meno quando presumibilmente potrò aspettarmi di tornare a non pensare più tutto il giorno al tradimento, a non provare più rabbia, ecc. So che dipende da tanti fattori, ma avere una statistica mi farebbe piacere.Grazie.


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quanto ci avete messo per tornare ad una  ''normalità'' dopo la scoperta del tradimento? intendo ad avere serenità con partner....so ed immagino che ''non è più come prima'', ma vorrei capire più o meno quando presumibilmente potrò aspettarmi di tornare a non pensare più tutto il giorno al tradimento, a non provare più rabbia, ecc. So che dipende da tanti fattori, ma avere una statistica mi farebbe piacere.Grazie.



Credo  un anno per non stare piu' male.  Poi non so se ci sia stato un solo giorno in cui anche solo per un minuto non ci abbia pensato, e sono passati quasi 6 anni, non fa piu' male ma amarezza.

Dovrebbero inventare una pillola 'cancella tradimento'.  Da prendere quando e' passata la tempesta, sei stanca di ricordarlo, non serve più a niente parlarne con chi ti ha tradito. Stai bene e vorresti proprio non pensare piu' al fatto. Neppure quel minuto al giorno. 

Naturalmente stare qui non aiuta a non pensarci, ma non fa male.


----------



## alias75 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quanto ci avete messo per tornare ad una  ''normalità'' dopo la scoperta del tradimento? intendo ad avere serenità con partner....so ed immagino che ''non è più come prima'', ma vorrei capire più o meno quando presumibilmente potrò aspettarmi di tornare a non pensare più tutto il giorno al tradimento, a non provare più rabbia, ecc. So che dipende da tanti fattori, ma avere una statistica mi farebbe piacere.Grazie.


dopo 1 anno e mezzo e mi sento ancora nella tempesta, forse non come i primi mesi.
Ma non saprei dirti se perchè sono le onde che si stanno calmando o perchè sono io ad essermi abituato alla tempesta.

Passo molto tempo ad analizzarmi, perchè sono in cerca di una via di fuga da certi stati d'animo che penso anche tu vivi.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Febbraio 2018)

[/QUOTE]   non serve più a niente parlarne con chi ti ha tradito. 

Naturalmente stare qui non aiuta a non pensarci, ma non fa male. 
  [/QUOTE]
Sul primo punto hai toccato un altro argomento...parlarne....lo avete sempre fatto? Ogni giorno? Io quando sto male vorrei non parlarne, tanto serve a poco...ma lei mi vede strano e devo ammetterlo...ma a che serve? Lei dice che capisce dolore ma mi chiede cosa mi fa star male? Io partirei con una lista infinita...          sul secondo punto..vero ma penso che confontarsi e sentirsi meno soli e pazzi aiuti tanto....e alle volte anche più di un terapista...


----------



## Outdider (25 Febbraio 2018)

non serve più a niente parlarne con chi ti ha tradito. 

Naturalmente stare qui non aiuta a non pensarci, ma non fa male. 
  [/QUOTE]
Sul primo punto hai toccato un altro argomento...parlarne....lo avete sempre fatto? Ogni giorno? Io quando sto male vorrei non parlarne, tanto serve a poco...ma lei mi vede strano e devo ammetterlo...ma a che serve? Lei dice che capisce dolore ma mi chiede cosa mi fa star male? Io partirei con una lista infinita...          sul secondo punto..vero ma penso che confontarsi e sentirsi meno soli e pazzi aiuti tanto....e alle volte anche più di un terapista...[/QUOTE]
Parlarne serve...e tanto.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> non serve più a niente parlarne con chi ti ha tradito.
> 
> Naturalmente stare qui non aiuta a non pensarci, ma non fa male.


Sul primo punto hai toccato un altro argomento...parlarne....lo avete sempre fatto? Ogni giorno? Io quando sto male vorrei non parlarne, tanto serve a poco...ma lei mi vede strano e devo ammetterlo...ma a che serve? Lei dice che capisce dolore ma mi chiede cosa mi fa star male? Io partirei con una lista infinita...          sul secondo punto..vero ma penso che confontarsi e sentirsi meno soli e pazzi aiuti tanto....e alle volte anche più di un terapista...[/QUOTE]
Parlarne serve...e tanto.[/QUOTE]

Le prime volte si...poi si è ripetitivi e chi è difronte cosa può fare? Non esiste la gomma cancellina...può solo rassicurare ....dare conforto...ma è un paliativo momentaneo....


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (25 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quanto ci avete messo per tornare ad una  ''normalità'' dopo la scoperta del tradimento? intendo ad avere serenità con partner....so ed immagino che ''non è più come prima'', ma vorrei capire più o meno quando presumibilmente potrò aspettarmi di tornare a non pensare più tutto il giorno al tradimento, a non provare più rabbia, ecc. So che dipende da tanti fattori, ma avere una statistica mi farebbe piacere.Grazie.


Ovviamente le variabili sono tante, ma credo che un paio di anni ci vogliano tutti per tornare appieno nella propria vita con la consapevolezza che il tradimento è stato uno degli inciampi che occorrono camminando nella propria esistenza.

Gli accessi di rabbia, dopo aver sviscerato e ripetuto e considerato e analizzato fino allo sfinimento, tentano sempre di aggredire, ma dopo un po' li si guarda con un misto di compassione e perfino di gentilezza, senza dar loro la possibilità di ferire ancora. Perchè il proprio centro si ritrova in se stessi dopo averlo smarrito nel tradimento. 
Rimane un sottofondo amaro quando qualcosa riporta alla mente quanto è stato, e sono migliaia gli elementi in una giornata che possono richiamarlo, ma si arriva perfino a sorriderne. Io ho attraversato anche il periodo in cui prendevo per il culo (nulla di più facile viste le caratteristiche di quella relazione), e non mi serviva granchè perchè lui si impietriva, rimanendoci malissimo e umiliato, e a me non appartiene, in condizioni normali, la derisione di altri esseri umani; dunque ho smesso, se non qualche battutaccia molto di rado.

Il tempo serve per consumare l'idea, ma altrettanto serve darsi da fare per capire cosa si vuole dalla propria vita ora e, per quanto possibile, per il proprio futuro, in che qualità intendiamo impostarlo. Aggrapparsi al male ha il suo perchè; liberarsi anche. La "normalità", quella normalità di prima, è morta e sepolta, on tornerà mai più, ma non guardarla, quella nuova, in un'accezione negativa. Meno male, dico io. La nuova "prassi" cammina su orme vergini, rivoluzionarie se vogliamo; faticose a volte e con certi contorni ancora da scoprire. Il tipo di incedere è soggettivo: ognuno si sceglie la qualità della vita che gli è concesso di vivere e cosa fare dei propri giorni. Personalmente ho dato in termini di energie, sofferenza e tempo, tanto tempo; ora scelgo di soggiornare in questo pezzetto di Terra  al meglio per le mie possibilità senza sprecare più risorse. La mia vita è solo mia, sono io la padrona


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ovviamente le variabili sono tante, ma credo che un paio di anni ci vogliano tutti per tornare appieno nella propria vita con la consapevolezza che il tradimento è stato uno degli inciampi che occorrono camminando nella propria esistenza.
> 
> Gli accessi di rabbia, dopo aver sviscerato e ripetuto e considerato e analizzato fino allo sfinimento, tentano sempre di aggredire, ma dopo un po' li si guarda con un misto di compassione e perfino di gentilezza, senza dar loro la possibilità di ferire ancora. Perchè il proprio centro si ritrova in se stessi dopo averlo smarrito nel tradimento.
> Rimane un sottofondo amaro quando qualcosa riporta alla mente quanto è stato, e sono migliaia gli elementi in una giornata che possono richiamarlo, ma si arriva perfino a sorriderne. Io ho attraversato anche il periodo in cui prendevo per il culo (nulla di più facile viste le caratteristiche di quella relazione), e non mi serviva granchè perchè lui si impietriva, rimanendoci malissimo e umiliato, e a me non appartiene, in condizioni normali, la derisione di altri esseri umani; dunque ho smesso, se non qualche battutaccia molto di rado.
> ...


Ci metterei la firma, io a tre mesi ho fatto timidi passi avanti, ma la strada è lunga e quello che mi spaventa è proprio quello...sapere che non sarà mai più come prima... ..Grazie per la condivisione


----------



## francoff (25 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quanto ci avete messo per tornare ad una  ''normalità'' dopo la scoperta del tradimento? intendo ad avere serenità con partner....so ed immagino che ''non è più come prima'', ma vorrei capire più o meno quando presumibilmente potrò aspettarmi di tornare a non pensare più tutto il giorno al tradimento, a non provare più rabbia, ecc. So che dipende da tanti fattori, ma avere una statistica mi farebbe piacere.Grazie.


Un anno per non stare più male e pensare di riprovarci , anche se non è detto ci si riuscirà


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> intendo ad avere serenità con partner. .


Serenità direi con se stessi.. con il proprio dimensionamento nel mondo

Se sei agitato con il mondo, spargi agitazione

Dipende, può essere qualche mese, e può essere che dopo 30 anni hai ancora la rogna addosso

Dipende molto dalla capacità di fare i conti (salati) con se stessi

Secondo me


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Un anno per non stare più male e pensare di riprovarci , anche se non è detto ci si riuscirà


A te come sta andando (se posso)?..ricordavo avessi raggiunto una discreta serenità


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (25 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ci metterei la firma, io a tre mesi ho fatto timidi passi avanti, ma la strada è lunga e quello che mi spaventa è proprio quello...sapere che non sarà mai più come prima... ..Grazie per la condivisione



Non ricordo la tua storia, perdonami; dunque sono solo tre mesi dalla scoperta?


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non ricordo la tua storia, perdonami; dunque sono solo tre mesi dalla scoperta?


Si...lei relazione di un anno e mezzo....(in precedenza ho tradito io ma storia molto più light, chiusa da me subito per senso di colpa)...


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2018)

non serve più a niente parlarne con chi ti ha tradito. 

Naturalmente stare qui non aiuta a non pensarci, ma non fa male. 
  [/QUOTE]
Sul primo punto hai toccato un altro argomento...parlarne....lo avete sempre fatto? Ogni giorno? Io quando sto male vorrei non parlarne, tanto serve a poco...ma lei mi vede strano e devo ammetterlo...ma a che serve? Lei dice che capisce dolore ma mi chiede cosa mi fa star male? Io partirei con una lista infinita...          sul secondo punto..vero ma penso che confontarsi e sentirsi meno soli e pazzi aiuti tanto....e alle volte anche più di un terapista...[/QUOTE]


Quando sei nella tempesta aiuta molto stare qui.  Io parlavo del dopo. Quando finalmente non e' piu' un'ossessione, quando ti svegli e pensi ad altro, quando la giornata e' felice, allora entrare qui non e'  piu' tanto salutare, a meno che siano passati anni, fatto il callo, pensarci non ti faccia piu' male, ma un senso di fastidio, amarezza,  ripensare al tradimento subìto lo porta sempre. 

Sul volerne parlare di solito riguarda piu' il tradito, il traditore se potesse eviterebbe sempre, soprattutto gli uomini. 

Dopo anni si rinuncia, a parte qualche battuta che ogni tanto si manda. In tv ogni ora parlano di tradimento o vedi film dove tutti tradiscono tutti, quindi ne approfitti per rimarcare i danni che creano.


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> non serve più a niente parlarne con chi ti ha tradito.
> 
> Naturalmente stare qui non aiuta a non pensarci, ma non fa male.


Sul primo punto hai toccato un altro argomento...parlarne....lo avete sempre fatto? Ogni giorno? Io quando sto male vorrei non parlarne, tanto serve a poco...ma lei mi vede strano e devo ammetterlo...ma a che serve? Lei dice che capisce dolore ma mi chiede cosa mi fa star male? Io partirei con una lista infinita...          sul secondo punto..vero ma penso che confontarsi e sentirsi meno soli e pazzi aiuti tanto....e alle volte anche più di un terapista...[/QUOTE]


Quando sei nella tempesta aiuta molto stare qui.  Io parlavo del dopo. Quando finalmente non e' piu' un'ossessione, quando ti svegli e pensi ad altro, quando la giornata e' felice, allora entrare qui non e'  piu' tanto salutare, a meno che siano passati anni, fatto il callo, pensarci non ti faccia piu' male, ma un senso di fastidio, amarezza,  ripensare al tradimento subìto lo porta sempre. 

Sul volerne parlare di solito riguarda piu' il tradito, il traditore se potesse eviterebbe sempre, soprattutto gli uomini. 

Dopo anni si rinuncia, a parte qualche battuta che ogni tanto si manda. In tv ogni ora parlano di tradimento o vedi film dove tutti tradiscono tutti, quindi ne approfitti per rimarcare i danni che creano.[/QUOTE]

Visto che è un processo lungo non si rischia che la coppia ne esca poi ''stanca'' ...stanca da mesi e anni di lontananza, raffreddamento, vita sessuale presumo modificata...temo questo...


----------



## francoff (26 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A te come sta andando (se posso)?..ricordavo avessi raggiunto una discreta serenità


ci stiamo riprovando, sono contento di farlo . i momento belli sono veramente belli....forse più di prima......ma i momenti brutti ci sono e fanno male .....molto male....non chiudi la porta e lasci fuori tutto, ad un certo punto valuti cosa sia meglio.....tenendo conto che ci sono figli e la situazione creata.....comunque la situazione è fluida....abbiamo iniziato , non siamo arrivati


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Febbraio 2018)

Per me due mesi atroci, due anni tristi e poi più niente. Me la sono fatta passare.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

Di quale normalità si sta parlando?


----------



## Hellseven (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> ci stiamo riprovando, sono contento di farlo . i momento belli sono veramente belli....forse più di prima......ma i momenti brutti ci sono e fanno male .....molto male....non chiudi la porta e lasci fuori tutto, ad un certo punto valuti cosa sia meglio.....tenendo conto che ci sono figli e la situazione creata.....comunque la situazione è fluida....abbiamo iniziato , non siamo arrivati


Ti capisco, ti apprezzo, vi auguro di cuore di farcela :up:


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Di quale normalità si sta parlando?


Personalmente intendo il soffrirci poco come intensità e cadenza, il potersi guardare negli occhi senza neanche un po di rabbia/delusione, l ' accarezzarla senza sentire distacco e ritornare a fare l' amore con naturalezza..(chiedo troppo  )


----------



## francoff (26 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Personalmente intendo il soffrirci poco come intensità e cadenza, il potersi guardare negli occhi senza neanche un po di rabbia/delusione, l ' accarezzarla senza sentire distacco e ritornare a fare l' amore con naturalezza..(chiedo troppo  )


Se le chiedi in modo definitivo chiedi troppo ... purtroppo , almeno per me . Te L ho scritto , non il Vangelo ma solo la mia esperienza si intende , i momenti belli ci sono e sono appaganti ma ci sono anche i momenti che fanno molto male in cui soffri molto . Momenti in cui pensi anche di non essere uomo perché non sbatt la porta e te ne vai . Poi rifletti , vedi i tuoi figli vedi lei  la tua vita e allora resti e ci provi . Chissà come andrà , però voglio essere sicuro che avrò fatto il possibile per noi due per la nostra storia che è la nostra vita e i figli . Un " pirlotto" in un altro 3D ha scritto che è ora di non nascondersi dietro i figli , vero , però i figli vanno salvaguardati e se c è' anche una sola possibilità che la vita di tutta la famiglia non venga stravolta bisogna provarci ... poi andrà come dovrà andare. Sono un uomo adulto un padre , ho il dovere di non agire d impulso .


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Se le chiedi in modo definitivo chiedi troppo ... purtroppo , almeno per me . Te L ho scritto , non il Vangelo ma solo la mia esperienza si intende , i momenti belli ci sono e sono appaganti ma ci sono anche i momenti che fanno molto male in cui soffri molto . Momenti in cui pensi anche di non essere uomo perché non sbatt la porta e te ne vai . Poi rifletti , vedi i tuoi figli vedi lei  la tua vita e allora resti e ci provi . Chissà come andrà , però voglio essere sicuro che avrò fatto il possibile per noi due per la nostra storia che è la nostra vita e i figli . Un " pirlotto" ha scritto che è ora di non nascondersi dietro i figli , vero , però i figli vanno salvaguardati e se c è' anche una sola possibilità che la vita di tutta la famiglia non venga stravolta bisogna provarci ... poi andrà come dovrà andare. Sono un uomo adulto un padre , ho il dovere di non agire d impulso .


Concordo in pieno...buona fortuna


----------



## Annina123 (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Se le chiedi in modo definitivo chiedi troppo ... purtroppo , almeno per me . Te L ho scritto , non il Vangelo ma solo la mia esperienza si intende , i momenti belli ci sono e sono appaganti ma ci sono anche i momenti che fanno molto male in cui soffri molto . Momenti in cui pensi anche di non essere uomo perché non sbatt la porta e te ne vai . Poi rifletti , vedi i tuoi figli vedi lei  la tua vita e allora resti e ci provi . Chissà come andrà , però voglio essere sicuro che avrò fatto il possibile per noi due per la nostra storia che è la nostra vita e i figli . Un " pirlotto" in un altro 3D ha scritto che è ora di non nascondersi dietro i figli , vero , però i figli vanno salvaguardati e se c è' anche una sola possibilità che la vita di tutta la famiglia non venga stravolta bisogna provarci ... poi andrà come dovrà andare. Sono un uomo adulto un padre , ho il dovere di non agire d impulso .


Nascondersi dietro ai figli non è quello che stai facendo tu, mi pare...


----------



## Outdider (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Se le chiedi in modo definitivo chiedi troppo ... purtroppo , almeno per me . Te L ho scritto , non il Vangelo ma solo la mia esperienza si intende , i momenti belli ci sono e sono appaganti ma ci sono anche i momenti che fanno molto male in cui soffri molto . Momenti in cui pensi anche di non essere uomo perché non sbatt la porta e te ne vai . Poi rifletti , vedi i tuoi figli vedi lei  la tua vita e allora resti e ci provi . Chissà come andrà , però voglio essere sicuro che avrò fatto il possibile per noi due per la nostra storia che è la nostra vita e i figli . Un " pirlotto" in un altro 3D ha scritto che è ora di non nascondersi dietro i figli , vero , però i figli vanno salvaguardati e se c è' anche una sola possibilità che la vita di tutta la famiglia non venga stravolta bisogna provarci ... poi andrà come dovrà andare. Sono un uomo adulto un padre , ho il dovere di non agire d impulso .


No no, puoi scrivere anche pirla. Hai fatto una scelta rispettabile. Comunque, la giustificazione dei figli da molti è considerata da "paravento".


----------



## mistral (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Se le chiedi in modo definitivo chiedi troppo ... purtroppo , almeno per me . Te L ho scritto , non il Vangelo ma solo la mia esperienza si intende , i momenti belli ci sono e sono appaganti ma ci sono anche i momenti che fanno molto male in cui soffri molto . Momenti in cui pensi anche di non essere uomo perché non sbatt la porta e te ne vai . Poi rifletti , vedi i tuoi figli vedi lei  la tua vita e allora resti e ci provi . Chissà come andrà , però voglio essere sicuro che avrò fatto il possibile per noi due per la nostra storia che è la nostra vita e i figli . Un " pirlotto" in un altro 3D ha scritto che è ora di non nascondersi dietro i figli , vero , però i figli vanno salvaguardati e se c è' anche una sola possibilità che la vita di tutta la famiglia non venga stravolta bisogna provarci ... poi andrà come dovrà andare. Sono un uomo adulto un padre , ho il dovere di non agire d impulso .


Quoto tutto.
Il mio senso di responsabilità mi ha impedito di creare immagini  indelebili per i figli ,anche quando avrei voluto fare ben altro.
Per loro sarebbe stata una doccia gelata esagerata perché non ci hanno mai visti da che sono nati  avere  discussioni accese o liti in loro presenza quindi nessun sentore .
Poi il padre lo vivono quotidianamente tutto il giorno Tutti i giorni.Impossibile non metterli al primo posto.
Anche se ci fossimo separati ci sarebbe stata una fase di preparazione molto lunga ,magari iniziando con un lavoro fuori sede per far si che si abituassero all’assenza o alla presenza non più costante.


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> No no, puoi scrivere anche pirla. Hai fatto una scelta rispettabile. Comunque, la giustificazione dei figli da molti è considerata da "paravento".


A mio parere ...è un pezzo fondamentale del progetto che si vuol salvare e poi non meritano sofferenze per cazzate degli adulti...quindi il tentativo deve esser fatto ...anche per loro.


----------



## Outdider (26 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A mio parere ...è un pezzo fondamentale del progetto che si vuol salvare e poi non meritano sofferenze per cazzate degli adulti...quindi il tentativo deve esser fatto ...anche per loro.


Pensiero rispettabile, come ho gia scritto, ma troppo spesso scusa utizzata da chi non ha il coraggio d'affrontare la vita.
Mio fratello,come ho gia scritto, è separato con affidamento congiunto e la bambina sta più con lui che con la madre...è serena e non ha risentito della separazione.


----------



## mistral (26 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Pensiero rispettabile, come ho gia scritto, ma troppo spesso scusa utizzata da chi non ha il coraggio d'affrontare la vita.
> Mio fratello,come ho gia scritto, è separato con affidamento congiunto e la bambina sta più con lui che con la madre...è serena e non ha risentito della separazione.


Quando i figli sono più piccoli è molto più facile per certi aspetti.
Quando sono adolescenti nell’eta dei drammi e delle catastrofi ,forse c’è da pensarci bene.Anche questa è una variante


----------



## Outdider (26 Febbraio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Quando i figli sono più piccoli è molto più facile per certi aspetti.
> Quando sono adolescenti nell’eta dei drammi e delle catastrofi ,forse c’è da pensarci bene.Anche questa è una variante


La bimba ha 10 anni...ed è sveglia. Mio fratello s'è voluto separare e lo ha fatto. Non ha accampato scuse...e non è stato egoista. Non gli importava l'aspetto economico della facenda, tant'è che il giudice non ha previsto alcun assegno per la bimba visto che provvede direttamente a lei.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Personalmente intendo il soffrirci poco come intensità e cadenza, il potersi guardare negli occhi senza neanche un po di rabbia/delusione, l ' accarezzarla senza sentire distacco e ritornare a fare l' amore con naturalezza..(chiedo troppo  )


No. Non chiedi troppo.
È che nessuno può dirsi certo di come evolverà il rapporto.
Il tempo è solo una delle variabili, molto soggettive.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Se le chiedi in modo definitivo chiedi troppo ... purtroppo , almeno per me . Te L ho scritto , non il Vangelo ma solo la mia esperienza si intende , i momenti belli ci sono e sono appaganti ma ci sono anche i momenti che fanno molto male in cui soffri molto . Momenti in cui pensi anche di non essere uomo perché non sbatt la porta e te ne vai . Poi rifletti , vedi i tuoi figli vedi lei  la tua vita e allora resti e ci provi . Chissà come andrà , però voglio essere sicuro che avrò fatto il possibile per noi due per la nostra storia che è la nostra vita e i figli . Un " pirlotto" in un altro 3D ha scritto che è ora di non nascondersi dietro i figli , vero , però i figli vanno salvaguardati e se c è' anche una sola possibilità che la vita di tutta la famiglia non venga stravolta bisogna provarci ... poi andrà come dovrà andare. Sono un uomo adulto un padre , ho il dovere di non agire d impulso .


Quoto soprattutto l'ultima frase.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> No no, puoi scrivere anche pirla. Hai fatto una scelta rispettabile. Comunque, la giustificazione dei figli da molti è considerata da "paravento".


Lecita opinione di chi ha storie e rapporti diversi. Non esclude ovviamente che vi siano persone che la pensino diversamente.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Pensiero rispettabile, come ho gia scritto, ma troppo spesso scusa utizzata da chi non ha il coraggio d'affrontare la vita.
> Mio fratello,come ho gia scritto, è separato con affidamento congiunto e la bambina sta più con lui che con la madre...è serena e non ha risentito della separazione.


Questa non è un'opinione ma quasi un giudizio.
Credo che ognuno abbia diritto ad avere una sua particolare valutazione su determinati argomenti senza sentirsi in obbligo di doversi giustificare.


----------



## Outdider (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questa non è un'opinione ma quasi un giudizio.
> Credo che ognuno abbia diritto ad avere una sua particolare valutazione su determinati argomenti senza sentirsi in obbligo di doversi giustificare.


Dove vedi il giudizio...e poi il quasi giudizio che cosa è? O lo è o non lo è...


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Dove vedi il giudizio...e poi il quasi giudizio che cosa è? O lo è o non lo è...


Il _quasi giudizi_o è quello sottinteso. Inespresso ma ugualmente percepibile.
Stiamo parlando di figli: credo che ognuno abbia, in base alla propria esperienza, al proprio e loro carattere, al rapporto con loro, una visione diversa sulla situazione che sta affrontando che induce a fare scelte differenti.
Portare come confronto altre situazioni che si valutano positive è pertanto, secondo me, inutile, non presentandosi le stesse condizioni.
L'altro giorno per esempio mia figlia mi stava raccontando di un suo compagno delle medie che sta affrontando la separazione dei suoi e che sta soffrendo. I termini che usava erano "poverino, mi dispiace, deve essere difficile".
Magari i suoi genitori neppure sanno quello che prova.
Io non ho mai detto nulla ai miei, per dire, della loro separazione e del loro rapporto conflittuale. Manco se ne sono accorti di quello che provavo.
I risultati si sono visti quando io sono divenuto adulto.
Ma anche questa è solo la mia esperienza, in altri casi può funzionare meglio perché entrambi i genitori  riescono a trovare un modo di rapportarsi tra loro e con i figli più adeguato, cosa tutt'altro che facile (specie se la separazione avviene a seguito di un tradimento), per cui non va affatto sottovalutato l'impegno necessario, tra l'altro senza pensare che possa bastare un padre o una madre da soli a limitare i danni anche in presenza di un conflitto, per dire.
Ma asserire che una separazione non abbia conseguenze sui figli non è corretto. Queste ci sono e vanno sempre prese in considerazione prima di separarsi ed è segno, secondo me, di responsabilità tenerne il giusto conto, in maniera da limitarle.
Questo non è un invito a non separarsi per i figli (ognuno faccia le valutazioni che crede), ma a non sottovalutare l'esistenza di un problema anche a carico loro.


----------



## francoff (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il _quasi giudizi_o è quello sottinteso. Inespresso ma ugualmente percepibile.
> Stiamo parlando di figli: credo che ognuno abbia, in base alla propria esperienza, al proprio e loro carattere, al rapporto con loro, una visione diversa sulla situazione che sta affrontando che induce a fare scelte differenti.
> Portare come confronto altre situazioni che si valutano positive è pertanto, secondo me, inutile, non presentandosi le stesse condizioni.
> L'altro giorno per esempio mia figlia mi stava raccontando di un suo compagno delle medie che sta affrontando la separazione dei suoi e che sta soffrendo. I termini che usava erano "poverino, mi dispiace, deve essere difficile".
> ...


E' esattamente quello che penso e sottolineo che il percorso è appena iniziato e non so cosa saremo domani


----------



## Outdider (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il _quasi giudizi_o è quello sottinteso. Inespresso ma ugualmente percepibile.
> Stiamo parlando di figli: credo che ognuno abbia, in base alla propria esperienza, al proprio e loro carattere, al rapporto con loro, una visione diversa sulla situazione che sta affrontando che induce a fare scelte differenti.
> Portare come confronto altre situazioni che si valutano positive è pertanto, secondo me, inutile, non presentandosi le stesse condizioni.
> L'altro giorno per esempio mia figlia mi stava raccontando di un suo compagno delle medie che sta affrontando la separazione dei suoi e che sta soffrendo. I termini che usava erano "poverino, mi dispiace, deve essere difficile".
> ...


Nel caso di mio fratello, si sono fatti aiutare da un esperto per creare per creare il danno minore alla bimba. Il mio discorso era in generale...o vuoi negare che sia una delle scuse preferite da chi ha convenienza nel restare in un matrimonio finito.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Nel caso di mio fratello, si sono fatti aiutare da un esperto per creare per creare il danno minore alla bimba. Il mio discorso era in generale...o vuoi negare che sia una delle scuse preferite da chi ha convenienza nel restare in un matrimonio finito.


Non concordo...chi resta e combatte può farlo perché pensa che la persona accanto nonostante tutto sia importante, speciale e abbia anche tante qualità e perché un suo abbraccio o contatto di pelle lo senti irrinunciabile....e magari ha fatto un errore madornale. I figli sono una forza, un motivo in più. Restare solo per figli non ha senso, credo sia impossibile fisicamente. Poi magari la rabbia e delusione erodono nel tempo l amore e si arriva alla separazione.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Nel caso di mio fratello, si sono fatti aiutare da un esperto per creare per creare il danno minore alla bimba. Il mio discorso era in generale...o *vuoi negare che sia una delle scuse preferite da chi ha convenienza nel restare in un matrimonio finito.*


Confuto questo tipo di generalizzazioni.
Più che altro credo che la maggior parte delle persona non abbia voglia di spiegare ad altri con esattezza le motivazioni per cui resta.
i figli non sono la scusa, ma un modo tutto sommato accettabile per soddisfare la curiosità altrui senza entrare troppo nello specifico.
Io credo comunque siano una motivazione importantissima per chiunque trovi soddisfazione nell'essere genitore. 
Dire a un'amante che non si lascia il partner (moglie o marito che sia) per i figli sicuramente serve anche a mantenere l'amante al suo posto. Ciò non significa che l'affermazione sia falsa, ma che l'amante si deve accontentare di questa anche se ce ne sono quasi sicuramente altre, è un "mettere al suo posto" una persona che sta avanzando pretese che non corrispondono al suo ruolo.
Non si lascia la moglie per l'amante a causa soltanto dei figli: questa è una cosa che occorre tenere presente.
E il matrimonio finito spesso è solo una valutazione che fa l'amante che chi tradisce non si cura di confutare, o talvolta sostiene per alimentare la storia parallela.
In sintesi, credo che oltre ai figli ci siano altre ragioni che non si vogliono svelare, ma questo non fa "dei figli" una scusa.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Se le chiedi in modo definitivo chiedi troppo ... purtroppo , almeno per me . Te L ho scritto , non il Vangelo ma solo la mia esperienza si intende , i momenti belli ci sono e sono appaganti ma ci sono anche i momenti che fanno molto male in cui soffri molto . Momenti in cui pensi anche di non essere uomo perché non sbatt la porta e te ne vai . Poi rifletti , vedi i tuoi figli vedi lei  la tua vita e allora resti e ci provi . Chissà come andrà , però voglio essere sicuro che avrò fatto il possibile per noi due per la nostra storia che è la nostra vita e i figli . Un " pirlotto" in un altro 3D ha scritto che è ora di non nascondersi dietro i figli , vero , però i figli vanno salvaguardati e se c è' anche una sola possibilità che la vita di tutta la famiglia non venga stravolta bisogna provarci ... poi andrà come dovrà andare. Sono un uomo adulto un padre , ho il dovere di non agire d impulso .


Perfetto!
Siamo adulti e in questo è racchiuso tutto.


----------



## Homer (27 Febbraio 2018)

Come già scritto in altro 3D, Io ho scelto di lasciare, sono fuori casa da circa un anno. Sotto l'aspetto puramente familiare ed educativo rispetto ai figli, io e mia moglie ci stiamo comportando benissimo. Le vediamo felici, facciamo entrambi i GENITORI, condividiamo tutt'ora scelte educative per il loro benessere. Stanno volentieri con me, che faccio il papà a tempo pieno (le tengo 15 gg al mese), stanno bene con la mamma che fa il suo lavoro a tempo pieno. Non esistono litigi. Richieste fatte a me dalle mie figlie le condivido con mia moglie, idem lei, nessuno scavalca o mette in ombra l'altro, questo mai.
Quanto sopra per dire che, se ci si vuole lasciare, al netto di altri problemi che possono arrivare e arriveranno (economici, senso di solitudine, etc), il fare BENE i genitori, ti mette sicuramente al riparo da tutte le paure che si hanno nello scegliere se separarsi o no per i figli.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Come già scritto in altro 3D, Io ho scelto di lasciare, sono fuori casa da circa un anno. Sotto l'aspetto puramente familiare ed educativo rispetto ai figli, io e mia moglie ci stiamo comportando benissimo. Le vediamo felici, *facciamo entrambi i GENITORI,* *condividiamo* tutt'ora scelte educative per il loro benessere. Stanno volentieri con me, che faccio il papà a tempo pieno (*le tengo 15 gg al mese*), stanno bene con la mamma che fa il suo lavoro a tempo pieno. *Non esistono litigi*. Richieste fatte a me dalle mie figlie le *condivido* con mia moglie, idem lei, *nessuno scavalca* o mette in ombra l'altro, questo mai.
> Quanto sopra per dire che, se ci si vuole lasciare, al netto di altri problemi che possono arrivare e arriveranno (economici, senso di solitudine, etc), *il fare BENE i genitori*, ti mette sicuramente al riparo da tutte le paure che si hanno nello scegliere se separarsi o no per i figli.


Ho sempre pensato che tu e tua moglie foste persone in gamba.:up:
La vostra è comunque una separazione arrivata consensualmente, se non sbaglio, dopo un periodo di tempo in cui avete provato a ricostruire senza riuscirci. Il clima alla separazione era - devo arguire - abbastanza sereno. 
Credo che isolare il rancore e non sottoporlo anche ai figli sia fondamentale per riuscire a non creare danni a loro.
Non tutti ci riescono, purtroppo, e credo che sia molto difficile da attuare in situazioni in cui vi è ancora un forte stress nella coppia.


----------



## francoff (27 Febbraio 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Come già scritto in altro 3D, Io ho scelto di lasciare, sono fuori casa da circa un anno. Sotto l'aspetto puramente familiare ed educativo rispetto ai figli, io e mia moglie ci stiamo comportando benissimo. Le vediamo felici, facciamo entrambi i GENITORI, condividiamo tutt'ora scelte educative per il loro benessere. Stanno volentieri con me, che faccio il papà a tempo pieno (le tengo 15 gg al mese), stanno bene con la mamma che fa il suo lavoro a tempo pieno. Non esistono litigi. Richieste fatte a me dalle mie figlie le condivido con mia moglie, idem lei, nessuno scavalca o mette in ombra l'altro, questo mai.
> Quanto sopra per dire che, se ci si vuole lasciare, al netto di altri problemi che possono arrivare e arriveranno (economici, senso di solitudine, etc), il fare BENE i genitori, ti mette sicuramente al riparo da tutte le paure che si hanno nello scegliere se separarsi o no per i figli.


Sono felice per voi, mi complimento per l equilibrio e l intelligenza che dimostrate. Quello che ho scritto non è una condanna per chi si separa ma solamente , visto che ci sono figli, il dovere di farlo con calma , non fare nulla dettato dall' istintività del momento ...perché in quel momento e per molti momenti successivi ti passa per la testa di tutto.
Poi si può arrivare a restare assieme o a lasciarsi.... Io non mi vedo in nessun modo a un anno....non so come saremo


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono felice per voi, mi complimento per l equilibrio e l intelligenza che dimostrate. Quello che ho scritto non è una condanna per chi si separa ma solamente , visto che ci sono figli, il dovere di farlo con calma , non fare nulla dettato dall' istintività del momento ...perché in quel momento e per molti momenti successivi ti passa per la testa di tutto.
> Poi si può arrivare a restare assieme o a lasciarsi.... Io non mi vedo in nessun modo a un anno....non so come saremo


Quoto.


----------



## Moni (27 Febbraio 2018)

Ciao vi leggo da un po e non ho mai osato scrivere , ma oggi vorrei interventire portando la mia esperienza di moglie tradita e donna separata ( anche mamma)

Leggo e verifico costantemente che gli uomini traditi quasi mai per non dire praticamente mai lasciano la compagna traditrice , il nido, la famiglia
Le donne si , hanno il coraggio la forza la presunzione forse anche di potercela fare .
E spesso ci riescono.
Ne parlavo con il mio psicologo che è altissima la percentuale di mariti traditi anche da relazioni di lunga durata (quindi non la scopata extra con il collega in trasferta,la
debolezza di un attimo o anche  due toh)  ma che per mille motivi non si sono allontanati pur soffrendo come cani alternando ritrovata armonia a momenti di buio totale.
Poi il tempo mitiga in parte i figli il mutuo la casa i ricordi ma io la chiamo vigliaccheria 
Una vigliaccheria comprensibile 

Inteso separarsi è dura 
Un fallimento , si ricominci tutto 
Nuovi equilibri nuovi ritmi perché spesso sei sola con tutto il carico sulle tue spalle pur avendo un ex complice nel ruolo genitoriale
I giudizi dei parenti gli amici da ricreare i pettegolezzi di chi magari ha in corso relazioni extra ma si sente in diritto di giudicare 

Ma io trovo più duro accettare che la persona che diceva di amarmi che mi scopava la sera dopo aver scopato il pomeriggio in motel che messaggiava mentre io lavavo i piatti fosse ancora lì vicino a me

Pentito lui ? Pentitismo professa amore e 'distrutto ...chiaramene è stato beccato se no chissà X quanto sarebbe durata 
Anzi vi dirò che nel lasciarla ha pure sofferto segno  che le cose erano andate ben oltre 
Piangeva capite ...

I figli patiscono la separazione ? si 
Soptutto se si tratta di un padre presente perché ho amiche separate da uomini in carriera sempre lontano e in quel caso posso capire che cambi poco o nulla 

Noi eravamo felici mediamente sereni il sesso non mancava le risate anche i problemi come tutti
Lui si è innamorato si è preso una scuffia mettetela come volete 
E Io ho ricominciato 

Come me tante 
Gli uomini no restano e tirano fuori ogni sorta di motivazioni più o meno nobile e mi fanno tanta tenerezza perché un uomo senza la sua donna è perso ( poi ovviamente L uomo è quello che se ne va è quello che spesso ci rimette dei soldini ) ma mediamente e 'anche più comodoso e forse continua ad amare nonostante la sua donna scopasse e godesse  tra le braccia di un altro a sua insaputa ovviamente .

Io non so come si faccia davvero a passarci su eppure amavo mio ex marito ma mi è finito Qsto amore
L uomo ama ancora spesso ama  ancora come i figli che perdonano madri mediocri


Detto questo sono figlia di non separati che non si amavano più e ho patito molto questa situazione che loro credevano di nascondere e speravo ogni giorno che mia mamma trovasse la forza
Eppure non litigavano la vita scorreva serena ma il loro non amore era tangibile
Le mie bimbe sono serene ..forse perché  io sono serena
Sicuramente spero di trasmettere loro la forza di guardare avanti .

Non è un inno alla separazione  il mio solo la constatazioni di come l'uomo il maschietto sia sicuramente il debole 
Se tradisce comunque resta e resta pure se tradito e le motivazioni sono le medesime


----------



## Homer (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che tu e tua moglie foste persone in gamba.:up:
> La vostra è comunque una separazione *arrivata consensualmente*, se non sbaglio, dopo un periodo di tempo in cui avete provato a ricostruire senza riuscirci. Il clima alla separazione era - devo arguire - abbastanza sereno.
> Credo che isolare il rancore e non sottoporlo anche ai figli sia fondamentale per riuscire a non creare danni a loro.
> Non tutti ci riescono, purtroppo, e credo che sia molto difficile da attuare in situazioni in cui vi è ancora un forte stress nella coppia.


Ni, sicuramente ho spinto io ad arrivarci e lei nel bene e nel male ha accettato. Non sarei comunque riuscito a rimanere.
Certo, i mesi prima della decisione e la stessa decisione comunicata alle figlie la ricordo ancora bene, viva e scolpita nella mia mente, mi da ancor un profondo senso di angoscia a ripensarci, sono certo che siano stati i 10 minuti più brutti della mia vita. Mamma mia.....
Le bambine sono rimaste fuori, come è giusto che sia, dalla separazione. Le sono state spiegate le nuove dinamiche a cui sarebbero andate incontro e diciamo che dopo un anno ci si sono abituate alla grande.


----------



## Moni (27 Febbraio 2018)

Ciao vi leggo da un po e non ho mai osato scrivere , ma oggi vorrei interventire portando la mia esperienza di moglie tradita e donna separata ( anche mamma)

Leggo e verifico costantemente che gli uomini traditi quasi mai per non dire praticamente mai lasciano la compagna traditrice , il nido, la famiglia
Le donne si , hanno il coraggio la forza la presunzione forse anche di potercela fare .
E spesso ci riescono.
Ne parlavo con il mio psicologo che è altissima la percentuale di mariti traditi anche da relazioni di lunga durata (quindi non la scopata extra con il collega in trasferta,la
debolezza di un attimo o anche  due toh)  ma che per mille motivi non si sono allontanati pur soffrendo come cani alternando ritrovata armonia a momenti di buio totale.
Poi il tempo mitiga in parte i figli il mutuo la casa i ricordi ma io la chiamo vigliaccheria 
Una vigliaccheria comprensibile 

Inteso separarsi è dura 
Un fallimento , si ricominci tutto 
Nuovi equilibri nuovi ritmi perché spesso sei sola con tutto il carico sulle tue spalle pur avendo un ex complice nel ruolo genitoriale
I giudizi dei parenti gli amici da ricreare i pettegolezzi di chi magari ha in corso relazioni extra ma si sente in diritto di giudicare 

Ma io trovo più duro accettare che la persona che diceva di amarmi che mi scopava la sera dopo aver scopato il pomeriggio in motel che messaggiava mentre io lavavo i piatti fosse ancora lì vicino a me

Pentito lui ? Pentitismo professa amore e 'distrutto ...chiaramene è stato beccato se no chissà X quanto sarebbe durata 
Anzi vi dirò che nel lasciarla ha pure sofferto segno  che le cose erano andate ben oltre 
Piangeva capite ...

I figli patiscono la separazione ? si 
Soptutto se si tratta di un padre presente perché ho amiche separate da uomini in carriera sempre lontano e in quel caso posso capire che cambi poco o nulla 

Noi eravamo felici mediamente sereni il sesso non mancava le risate anche i problemi come tutti
Lui si è innamorato si è preso una scuffia mettetela come volete 
E Io ho ricominciato 

Come me tante 
Gli uomini no restano e tirano fuori ogni sorta di motivazioni più o meno nobile e mi fanno tanta tenerezza perché un uomo senza la sua donna è perso ( poi ovviamente L uomo è quello che se ne va è quello che spesso ci rimette dei soldini ) ma mediamente e 'anche più comodoso e forse continua ad amare nonostante la sua donna scopasse e godesse  tra le braccia di un altro a sua insaputa ovviamente .

Io non so come si faccia davvero a passarci su eppure amavo mio ex marito ma mi è finito Qsto amore
L uomo ama ancora soesso ama  ancora come i figli che perdonano madri mediocri


Detto questo sono figlia di non separati che non si amavano più e ho patito molto questa situazione che loro credevano di nascondere e speravo ogni giorno che mia mamma trovasse la forza
Eppure non litigavano la vita scorreva serena ma il loro non amore era tangibile
Le mie bimbe sono serene ..forse perché  io sono serena
Sicuramente spero di trasmettere loro la forza di guardare avanti .

Non è un inno alla separazione  il mio solo la constatazioni di come l'uomo il maschietto sia sicuramente il debole 
Se tradisce comunque resta e resta pure se tradito e le motivazioni sono le medesime


----------



## Homer (27 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono felice per voi, mi complimento per l equilibrio e l intelligenza che dimostrate. Quello che ho scritto non è una condanna per chi si separa ma solamente , visto che ci sono figli, il dovere di farlo con calma , non fare nulla dettato dall' istintività del momento ...perché in quel momento e per molti momenti successivi ti passa per la testa di tutto.
> Poi si può arrivare a restare assieme o a lasciarsi.... Io non mi vedo in nessun modo a un anno....non so come saremo


Si, hai ragione, sicuramente una decisione presa con la testa. Credo che i miei 5 anni siano stati più che sufficienti per prendere una decisione, comunque sofferta ma pensata. Arrivi comunque ad un certo punto che hai ragionato, hai pensato e ti sei posto mille domande a cui hai trovato risposta, ma ci sono e ci saranno sempre sempre quei 4 o 5 quesiti a cui non troverai mai un riscontro e li devi decidere, dentro o fuori.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione, sicuramente una decisione presa con la testa. Credo che i miei 5 anni siano stati più che sufficienti per prendere una decisione, comunque sofferta ma pensata. Arrivi comunque ad un certo punto che hai ragionato, hai pensato e ti sei posto mille domande a cui hai trovato risposta, ma ci sono e ci saranno sempre sempre quei 4 o 5 quesiti a cui non troverai mai un riscontro e li devi decidere, dentro o fuori.


OT: Lieta di sapere che sei ancora vivo


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione, sicuramente una decisione presa con la testa. Credo che i miei 5 anni siano stati più che sufficienti per prendere una decisione, comunque sofferta ma pensata. Arrivi comunque ad un certo punto che hai ragionato, hai pensato e ti sei posto mille domande a cui hai trovato risposta, ma ci sono e ci saranno sempre sempre quei 4 o 5 quesiti a cui non troverai mai un riscontro e li devi decidere, dentro o fuori.


:up:


----------



## Homer (27 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> OT: Lieta di sapere che sei ancora vivo


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

Ognuno si sposa con una idea propria e una idea comune di matrimonio e famiglia che viene comunicata e condivisa durante la relazione.
Quando si scopre un tradimento si sente, credo in tempi davvero brevi, se quanto accaduto crea una dissonanza, una frattura incolmabile o no. Si reagisce secondo il proprio carattere.
Tutto il resto sono ragionamenti per spiegare a noi stessi, magari attraverso l’ausilio di interlocutori come nel forum, il perché della nostra scelta. 
Ma sono, secondo me, razionalizzazioni del sentire.
E sono ugualmente razionalizzazioni a posteriori le spiegazioni del perché si è tradito.
Su questo ricavano sostentamento, e molto di più, i terapeuti.
Io credo che se si sceglie di non separarsi tutto il tormento successivo sia solo lavoro di razionalizzazione.
Se sapessimo accettarci così come siamo staremmo molto meglio.
Io sono impulsiva e ho una idea rigorosa di relazione che deve essere sicura.
Penso che quando nell’immediatezza della scoperta dissi a mio marito che non mi sentivo di garantirgli l’incolumità in realtà pensavo che io non mi sentivo più garantita di fronte a lui che, per l’enorme differenza tra l’uomo che si era rappresentato con me e quello che si era rivelato, che avrebbe potuto davvero essere il lupo con la cuffietta della nonna. E io con una persona di cui non mi fido non vado a dormire. Non sono un cowboy con la colt sotto il cuscino.
Ma se la persona sembra sempre la stessa, con una semplice caduta in un percorso riconoscibile, continuare a torturarsi mi sembra inutile.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ciao vi leggo da un po e non ho mai osato scrivere , ma oggi vorrei interventire portando la mia esperienza di moglie tradita e donna separata ( anche mamma)
> 
> 
> Noi eravamo felici mediamente sereni il sesso non mancava le risate anche i problemi come tutti
> ...


Quando si parla per categorie si forza sempre il discorso e si va sulla generalizzazione.
Tu hai portato la tua storia, la tua esperienza, che è valida proprio in quanto unica.
Non può essere per esempio valido per tutte le donne, anche perché qui scrivono molte che sono state tradite e ancora restano con il rispettivo. 
Se proprio devo generalizzare, ti posso dire che l'uomo è più portato a tollerare chi lo ha tradito in quanto ha imparato a rendere accettabile il tradimento per se stesso. Detto ciò, il tradimento è doloroso per tutti, soprattutto per chi ama.
E spesso chi viene tradito ama ancora, e questa è una delle ragioni per cui resta accanto conservando la speranza di ricostruire un rapporto a cui non vuole rinunciare. Poi è il tempo a decidere se il tentativo di ricostruzione avrà successo o meno. Anche in questo l'uomo spesso, sempre generalizzando, si dimostra forse solo più riflessivo: prende il tempo necessario, non agisce d'impulso, valuta quello che gli conviene fare.
Ed è quello che ho fatto io. 
Dire che sarei stato perso senza la "mia donna" è inesatto.
Io non avevo molte alternative quando ho scoperto il tradimento.
Mia moglie non aveva uno stipendio sufficiente per vivere da sola, io non avevo una casa dove andare ad abitare.
Due condizioni abbastanza frequenti che limitano le scelte d'impulso per entrambi. 
Inoltre mia moglie non aveva alcuna intenzione di lasciarmi. L'avere una storia parallela segue una logica "al di fuori" della coppia" sia per l'uomo che per la donna, spesso per sopperire a mancanze della coppia o personali. Questo rende necessario intraprendere una giudiziale, o comunque, arrivare a forzare una situazione dove risulta difficile, in condizioni di stress post scoperta, trovare accordi che siano rispettosi per tutti, figli compresi.
In questi casi è opportuno prendere tempo e rinviare le decisioni a quando gli animi saranno più rilassati.
Nel frattempo non è affatto detto che non si trovi un nuovo equilibrio, oppure che non riuscendo ad arrivarci, si decida di separarsi in maniera intelligente e civile come ha mostrato Homer.
Se per questo comportamento l'uomo deve essere considerato debole, e non semplicemente meno succube dei propri stati emotivi, è una tua personale valutazione.
Io lo trovo un comportamento responsabile, soprattutto in presenza di figli, e obbligato, in assenza di accordo.
Inoltre, sull'ultima frase: chi tradisce, che sia uomo o sia donna, nella maggior parte dei casi non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciare il rispettivo. Vuole solo avere una relazione parallela. E' chi viene tradito che può decidere se lasciare o meno perché trova inaccettabile questo comportamento.
A distanza di anni posso solo dire che ho fatto bene a restare.


----------



## Moni (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando si parla per categorie si forza sempre il discorso e si va sulla generalizzazione.
> Tu hai portato la tua storia, la tua esperienza, che è valida proprio in quanto unica.
> Non può essere per esempio valido per tutte le donne, anche perché qui scrivono molte che sono state tradite e ancora restano con il rispettivo.
> Se proprio devo generalizzare, ti posso dire che l'uomo è più portato a tollerare chi lo ha tradito in quanto ha imparato a rendere accettabile il tradimento per se stesso. Detto ciò, il tradimento è doloroso per tutti, soprattutto per chi ama.
> ...


Io posso comprendere ma ci leggo tanta paura in chi non se ne va quando palesemente l'amore  finisce e parlo per me non so come possa continuare dinanzi alla menzogna presa in giro ecc ripetuta 
Ma di che  amore si parla scusate ?
io sono così ma ho amiche che hanno accettato e mandano giù ( felici ? No vanno a avanti ? Si stesse dinamiche cene amico Natale vacanze ... )
E ti parlo anche di coppie che non si sono tradite 
C'è un terrore  diffuso e ti dico comprensibile anche per le ragioni che mi elencavi economiche mancata autosufficienza...
Non per nulla nei ceti medio bassi la separazione e pressoché a livelli minimi mentre salgono le percentuali laddove i redditi lo permettano 

Io temo la resa dei conti a figli cresciuti ed usciti di casa 

per indole non posso accettare il tradimento perpetuato nemmeno come diversivo ludico 
Un paio di volte non mi farebbero lo stesso male che una relazione perché questo diventa alle spalle del coniuge ignaro con tanto di messaggini amore foto di patate al vento ecc

certo tutte le coppie di amanti scopano alla grande e con ritrovato vigore lo sto sperimentando io da separata come cambia il sesso ed in meglio come si sia più disinibiti giocosi ... Credo valga anche per gli amanti 
Ma non mentre io ti preparo il ragù o prendo le bimbe a danza ..
Comunque se hai superato e  sei felice e fate di nuovo un sesso meraviglioso o anche solo decente buon per te io non ci sarei mai più riuscita 

Spesso me lo immaginavo tra le sue gambe e sinceramente mmmh no non sono bei pensieri 
Immagino sia la stessa cosa pensare la propria moglie con un pisello in bocca mentre tu sei in ufficio a portare a casa la pagnotta vera 

La responsabilità verso i figli passa dal rispetto innanzitutto e che lui a casa poi fosse amorevole e non mi togliesse nulla credimi peggiora solo il quadro del suo egoismo 

Io non desideravo invcchiare  con un uomo così .
Ho amiche che accettano magari non dico tradimenti ma mancanze di rispetto o addirittura uomini che non se le scopano da anni eppure si definiscono tranquille ( per poi aprirsi alla disperazione in determinate occasioni anche perch  tutte ne compresa
vicino ai 50 ... Onestamente età  difficile )

C'è di tutto un po' .
Ma la vita può essere ancora meravigliosa figli compresi con un po di intelligenza


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> I
> Spesso me lo immaginavo tra le sue gambe e sinceramente mmmh no non sono bei pensieri
> Immagino sia la stessa cosa pensare la propria moglie con un pisello in bocca mentre tu sei in ufficio a portare a casa la pagnotta vera


Sai che è la cosa che mi importa meno?
Come ho già detto quello che mi è pesato di più è stata la menzogna, che è funzionale a gestire la relazione parallela.
Ma d'altro canto,  penso che anch'io non avrei saputo dire no a una persona che mi avesse attratto a tal punto da farmi rivivere emozioni forti come non provo da tempo e non mi sarei comportato diversamente.
Evidentemente non sono troppo diverso da lei.


----------



## Moni (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che è la cosa che mi importa meno?
> Come ho già detto quello che mi è pesato di più è stata la menzogna, che è funzionale a gestire la relazione parallela.
> Ma d'altro canto,  penso che anch'io non avrei saputo dire no a una persona che mi avesse attratto a tal punto da farmi rivivere emozioni forti come non provo da tempo e non mi sarei comportato diversamente.
> Evidentemente non sono troppo diverso da lei.


Scusi Danny ma lei è vero vero?
Riesci a giustificarla dicendo che anche tu avresti desiderato 
Cosa credi che non abbia mai trovato un ometto che mi attizzasse l'ormone ?
C'è una bella differenza tra pensare di riviverle e il mettere in atto certi meccanismi per rivivere quelle emozioni

Tu per me rientri in quella casistica che pur di non perdere nulla si da motivazioni che sono al limite del perdono del papà verso la figlia ...mmmh ti chiedo scusa ma mai vorrei che il mio uomo mi giustificasse 


Ci ho provato a capire e certo la novità attizza tutte e tutti ma c'è una parolina magica rispetto 
Non ho compreso quindi 
Tutti noi non siamo monogami e' risaputo 
Gestisciti la scopata se mai senza condirla di messaggini foto e puttanate varie
A mio marito arrivò un sms mentre stava con me.
Almeno mi ha risparmiato balle giustificazioni e particolari 

Ad una mia amica il marito disse che L altra aveva delle tette enormi
No ma dico io ...da ridere quasi non fosse che lei piangeva 
Coppa C o D?


----------



## francoff (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che è la cosa che mi importa meno?
> Come ho già detto quello che mi è pesato di più è stata la menzogna, che è funzionale a gestire la relazione parallela.
> Ma d'altro canto,  penso che anch'io non avrei saputo dire no a una persona che mi avesse attratto a tal punto da farmi rivivere emozioni forti come non provo da tempo e non mi sarei comportato diversamente.
> Evidentemente non sono troppo diverso da lei.


quoto tutto sia la riflessione sulla menzogna che la riflessione su di se


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusi Danny ma lei è vero vero?
> Riesci a giustificarla dicendo che anche tu avresti desiderato
> Cosa credi che non abbia mai trovato *un ometto che mi attizzasse l'ormone* ?
> C'è una bella differenza tra pensare di riviverle e il mettere in atto certi meccanismi per rivivere quelle emozioni
> ...


Tra giustificare e comprendere c'è una discreta differenza.
Nessuno giustifica le azioni che ci hanno fatto male, ma credo si possa fare lo sforzo di comprenderle.
Il che non toglie il valore negativo che si attribuisce a determinate azioni.
Io penso sempre che tradire sia un atto profondamente sbagliato.
Lo penserei anche se a tradire fossi io. Il che però non significa che non sarei capace di farlo, assumendomi in pieno la responsabilità della mia decisione, anche se le conseguenze, ne sono cosciente, non cadrebbero solo su di me.
Inoltre: tu fai una valutazione unicamente sessuale del rapporto che può esserci nel tradimento, consideri la cosa funzionale all'assolvimento di un bisogno di piacere.
Ma questo è solo uno dei tanti tradimenti possibili. Non si tradisce solo per un paio di tette enormi o per la novità o la scopata: questo è eventualmente quello che ci piace pensare che avvenga nella maggior parte dei casi, semplificando quanto è accaduto.
Si tradisce spesso perché nella coppia sono venute a mancare le condizioni per stare sufficientemente bene.
Si tradisce perché mancano le attenzioni del partner, perché non ci sono più spazi di coppia, perché si è insoddisfatti sessualmente. Oppure perché si sta col partner da 30 anni e si vuole avere un'idea di sé e del proprio rapporto diverse, più corrispondente a quella dei 50 anni che quella dei 20 che si sta vivendo quotidianamente nel sesso col partner di sempre. Puoi tradire perché hai bisogno di attenzioni in una vita densa di frustrazioni, perché ti concedi quel momento per te in una vita che è quasi solo per gli altri, perché... 
Ognuno ha le sue ragioni e le conosce bene.
In definitiva: mia moglie ha sbagliato e non la giustifico. Questo non toglie che, a ragion veduta e comprendendo quanto accaduto, io possa accettare il suo sbaglio.


----------



## Moni (27 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> quoto tutto sia la riflessione sulla menzogna che la riflessione su di se


Avete  entrambi un livello di empatia ed altruismo non comuni

Se entrambi  traditi non c'è speranza di salvezza per nessuno allora 

O forse L uomo troppo buono annoia alla fine
Non è una critica solo un quesito mio


----------



## Kid (27 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quanto ci avete messo per tornare ad una  ''normalità'' dopo la scoperta del tradimento? intendo ad avere serenità con partner....so ed immagino che ''non è più come prima'', ma vorrei capire più o meno quando presumibilmente potrò aspettarmi di tornare a non pensare più tutto il giorno al tradimento, a non provare più rabbia, ecc. So che dipende da tanti fattori, ma avere una statistica mi farebbe piacere.Grazie.


2/3 anni per me.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Avete  entrambi un livello di empatia ed altruismo non comuni
> 
> Se entrambi  traditi non c'è speranza di salvezza per nessuno allora
> 
> ...


Mah.
Io penso che ognuno abbia i suoi _altarini_. Di troppo buoni non c'è nessuno.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusi Danny ma lei è vero vero?


A volte che lo chiediamo anche noi :rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (27 Febbraio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io posso comprendere ma ci leggo tanta paura in chi non se ne va quando palesemente l'amore  finisce e parlo per me non so come possa continuare dinanzi alla menzogna presa in giro ecc ripetuta
> Ma di che  amore si parla scusate ?
> io sono così ma ho amiche che hanno accettato e mandano giù ( felici ? No vanno a avanti ? Si stesse dinamiche cene amico Natale vacanze ... )
> E ti parlo anche di coppie che non si sono tradite
> ...


----------



## alias75 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusi Danny ma lei è vero vero?
> Riesci a giustificarla dicendo che anche tu avresti desiderato
> Cosa credi che non abbia mai trovato un ometto che mi attizzasse l'ormone ?
> C'è una bella differenza tra pensare di riviverle e il mettere in atto certi meccanismi per rivivere quelle emozioni
> ...



Quello che hai scritto mi ha colpito (non la parte quotata ma tutto il tuo intervento).
Dopo 1 anno e mezzo rivivo le stesse cose che racconti tu. 
Pensare di andare via?
Si può essere, alcune volte penso che vorrei andare via ma vorrei farlo con la certezza di aver trovato il metodo per non stare male. Perchè si stà male per tradimento, ma si sta male anche quando pensi che hai perso tutto e la colpa di tutto questo non è tua.

Perdonare?
Si c'ho provato e forse (visto che sono ancora a casa) ci sto' provando ancora.
Ma il perdono come "pillola" della serenità non fà per me.
Le discussioni che abbiamo oggi sono legate ad episodi quotidiani e non a quello che è accaduto in passato.
Ma il passato influisce sui miei atteggiamenti e se prima ad alcune cose non davo peso oggi mi pesa tutto.
Oggi se lei chatta sul Whatsapp di infastidisce, se per caso qualche idiota gli manda una richiesta di contatto su messanger mi girano tanto. Questo, insieme alla sue reazioni del tipo "se mi hai perdonato allora non devi dare peso a queste cose", mi stanno facendo capire che non è quello che voglio più dalla mia vita.

Credo che la differenza tra uomo e donna si possa riassumere tutto qui.
La donna riesce più rapidamente a comprendere se potrà mai davvero perdonare e tornare ad essere serena, mentre l'uomo ha bisogno di più tempo.
Senza contare che tanti uomini dopo essere stati traditi, diventano a loro volta traditori continuando a vivere con la moglie.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusi Danny ma *lei* è *vero vero*?





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A volte che lo chiediamo anche noi :rotfl:


Meno male che l'hai capita tu quella frase...
Ma davvero... mi stava dando del LEI?:sonar:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Meno male che l'hai capita tu quella frase...
> Ma davvero... mi stava dando del LEI?:sonar:


Beh, la tipa non mi sembra "grammaticalmente" lucidissima. Probabilmente è straniera, visto come scrive.


----------



## Moni (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tra giustificare e comprendere c'è una discreta differenza.
> Nessuno giustifica le azioni che ci hanno fatto male, ma credo si possa fare lo sforzo di comprenderle.
> Il che non toglie il valore negativo che si attribuisce a determinate azioni.
> Io penso sempre che tradire sia un atto profondamente sbagliato.
> ...


No attenzione io non lego al tradimento un aspetto prettamente sessuale ho riportato alcuni esempi 
Posso benissimo immaginare dopo anni di matrimonio quali siano i probelmi le frustrazioni eccecc
Tutti dovremmo poter tradire allora 
Perché spesso e ' na gabbia sta famiglia alzi la mano chi non sarebbe tentato di scappare 
Io viaggio per lavoro ti assicuro che il collega interessante non solo fisicamente ma profondo colto ironico L ho trovato
Le sue attenzioni mi hanno fatto piacere di certo 
Mi sono fermata lì e non perché sia una santa 
Rispetto ...io amavo mio marito e non sarei riuscita a scoparlo più guardandolo negli occhi
Sono fatta così 
In passato ho tradito si ed erano relazioni che poi finivano ero stanca annoiata non capivo non sto dicendo ne mandando all Inferno tutti  i traditori 
Dico che io non sono così buna come voi forse o forse a me L amore passa 
Ma parliamone 
Non farti beccare il messaggino mentre siamo in spiaggia noi quattro e dai... il mi manchi durante la partita a beach con le tue bimbe 
Se arriva questo è perché tu hai dato altro 

Non solo sane pisellate

Eppure tra di noi andava bene sesso complicità passioni in comune forse io un po assente stanca la sera che la pendolare seppur di lusso su Milano non è così rilassante ...

Comunque se siete felici io lo sono per voi io non potevo esserlo più dopo un anno abbondante mi sono resa conto di non amarlo più e di desiderare di poter essere ancora felce senza quei pensieri
Felice non so se sono ma molto molto serena 
E scoprire di piacere ancora aiuta 

Ma capisco snche chi opti per il contrario e decida di provare ad invecchiare insieme 

Poi voi maschietti anche dai 50 in su siete ancora appetibili maschi soli anche se separati ne conosco davvero pochini 
Quindi sempre in tempo 
Una donna c'è L ha più tosta anche solo X il tempo a disposizione .

Un saluto


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, la tipa non mi sembra "grammaticalmente" lucidissima. Probabilmente è straniera, visto come scrive.


Sembra cugina di Carola :carneval:


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2018)

Quando si scopre di essere traditi, si subisce uno shock.
Io sono stato malissimo. Attacchi di ansia, insonnia, stati di paranoia.
Sono dimagrito di parecchi chili. 
In queste condizioni, in cui ho visto finiscono in molti, è difficile avere la lucidità e la forza di prendere una decisione che comporta ulteriori sacrifici.
Andarsene di casa - perché è questa in definitiva la soluzione che spetterebbe al tradito - per tornare dalla mamma (quando possibile) o in un brutto appartamento o in una stanza in affitto, lasciare improvvisamente tutto quello che si riteneva parte della propria vita, del proprio futuro, tutto quanto si è costruito in tanti anni, perdere il rapporto quotidiano con i figli, le abitudini e le sicurezze quotidiane in un momento in cui si sta già male è quasi impossibile.
E' come ridursi nelle condizioni di chi perde tutto per un terremoto.
Forse la differenza con le donne sta proprio qui.
Sbattere fuori di casa un fedifrago è cancellare il torto, conservando tutto il resto.
Ci si può svegliare il giorno dopo nello stesso letto, con i figli nelle stessa casa, con le stesse cose di sempre attorno, ma senza più la presenza di chi ci ha fatto il torto,  con la certezza di avere punito chi ci ha fatto male, di aver ristabilito un ordine nella propria vita.  E' doloroso, perché colpisce parte di sé che sono strutturali, ma meno impossibile da sopportare.
Per un uomo che non ha tradito _subire_ improvvisamente la perdita di tutto quanto - moglie, casa, famiglia, reddito, progetti - è devastante.
Il senso di giustizia viene annullato. 
Il pensiero va a chi tradisce, che resta nella casa che era di tutti e due, con i figli, con i mobili, gli oggetti, le abitudini e conservando il reddito e spesso anche una relazione sessuale e affettiva con un amante, mentre tu, marito, tradito, resti solo, in una casa estranea, senza più niente. Come se ti avessero rubato tutto.
E allora resti. Conservi quello che è rimasto. Resti a curarti le ferite, a guarire i tuoi malesseri, cerchi di stare meglio, magari non bene, ma almeno non male.
Magari tradisci anche tu, perché è qualcosa che può farti stare meglio, perché sei diventato uno che ha bisogno di succhiare affetto e attenzioni, perché sai di avere bisogno di sapere di valere per qualcuno, dopo essere stato calpestato.
Ci vogliono mesi, forse anni, per riprendersi.
E' un tempo speso bene.
Dopo, forse, si può decidere cosa fare, quando si è abbastanza sereni che ci si può permettere un distacco, se lo vi vuole, o di restare in coppia, se si è scoperto che ne vale la pena.


----------



## Kid (28 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando si scopre di essere traditi, si subisce uno shock.
> Io sono stato malissimo. Attacchi di ansia, insonnia, stati di paranoia.
> Sono dimagrito di parecchi chili.
> In queste condizioni, in cui ho visto finiscono in molti, è difficile avere la lucidità e la forza di prendere una decisione che comporta ulteriori sacrifici.
> ...



Standing ovation.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando si scopre di essere traditi, si subisce uno shock.
> Io sono stato malissimo. Attacchi di ansia, insonnia, stati di paranoia.
> Sono dimagrito di parecchi chili.
> In queste condizioni, in cui ho visto finiscono in molti, è difficile avere la lucidità e la forza di prendere una decisione che comporta ulteriori sacrifici.
> ...


Quotissimo
È un compito da supereroi...altro che coglioni...( quann o mar è calm ogni strunz è marinaio)


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quotissimo
> È un compito da supereroi...altro che coglioni...( quann o mar è calm ogni strunz è marinaio)


Oppure: pur’ e’ strunz’ appilano o’ cess’


----------



## Moni (28 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando si scopre di essere traditi, si subisce uno shock.
> Io sono stato malissimo. Attacchi di ansia, insonnia, stati di paranoia.
> Sono dimagrito di parecchi chili.
> In queste condizioni, in cui ho visto finiscono in molti, è difficile avere la lucidità e la forza di prendere una decisione che comporta ulteriori sacrifici.
> ...


Comprendo tutto credimi

Per un papà e' davvero peggio ed il senso di ingiustizia per cosa subito e per cosa si andrebbe a perdere senza averlo scelto credo sia terribile .

Mi auguro tu ti sia ripreso ma anche che tu possa tornare ad amarla ed essere amato perché ne valeva la pena.
Forse il tema è davvero questo ..se ne vale la pena come per qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Se le chiedi in modo definitivo chiedi troppo ... purtroppo , almeno per me . Te L ho scritto , non il Vangelo ma solo la mia esperienza si intende , i momenti belli ci sono e sono appaganti ma ci sono anche i momenti che fanno molto male in cui soffri molto . Momenti in cui pensi anche di non essere uomo perché non sbatt la porta e te ne vai . Poi rifletti , vedi i tuoi figli vedi lei  la tua vita e allora resti e ci provi . Chissà come andrà , però voglio essere sicuro che avrò fatto il possibile per noi due per la nostra storia che è la nostra vita e i figli . Un " pirlotto" in un altro 3D ha scritto che è ora di non nascondersi dietro i figli , vero , però i figli vanno salvaguardati e se c è' anche una sola possibilità che la vita di tutta la famiglia non venga stravolta bisogna provarci ... poi andrà come dovrà andare. Sono un uomo adulto un padre , ho il dovere di non agire d impulso .


E.... soprattutto,ami tua moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2018)

Come per ogni cosa, i soldi non danno la felicità, ma aiutano.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Se le chiedi in modo definitivo chiedi troppo ... purtroppo , almeno per me . Te L ho scritto , non il Vangelo ma solo la mia esperienza si intende , i momenti belli ci sono e sono appaganti ma ci sono anche i momenti che fanno molto male in cui soffri molto . Momenti in cui pensi anche di non essere uomo perché non sbatt la porta e te ne vai . Poi rifletti , vedi i tuoi figli vedi lei  la tua vita e allora resti e ci provi . Chissà come andrà , però voglio essere sicuro che avrò fatto il possibile per noi due per la nostra storia che è la nostra vita e i figli . *Un " pirlotto" in un altro 3D ha scritto che è ora di non nascondersi dietro i figli , vero , però i figli vanno salvaguardati e se c è' anche una sola possibilità che la vita di tutta la famiglia non venga stravolta bisogna provarci *... poi andrà come dovrà andare. Sono un uomo adulto un padre , ho il dovere di non agire d impulso .


Il "pirlotto" probabilmente sono io. Ho una bellissima bimba di 11 anni. Felice e solare. 
No. Non sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto. Secondo me, i pirlotti sono quelli che stanno insieme infelici a tutti i costi, spesso distruggendosi a vincenda, trovando come scusa i figli o quella parola amore che sono tutti bravi a dire ma pochissimi a mettere in pratica realmente ( in questo caso parlo dei traditori ). Tanta stima per chi ci riesce. Davvero. Io non ne sarei capace. Se ami non tradisci. 

My2cents

Ps. Io mi sono separato senza un tradimento alle spalle. Ne mio, ne suo. Semplicemente non ci amavamo più e non stavamo più bene sotto lo stesso tetto. Ora andiamo a gonfie vele. Bimba compresa e, difatti, stasera sono a cena a casa loro.


----------



## Homer (28 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando si scopre di essere traditi, si subisce uno shock.
> Io sono stato malissimo. Attacchi di ansia, insonnia, stati di paranoia.
> Sono dimagrito di parecchi chili.
> In queste condizioni, in cui ho visto finiscono in molti, è difficile avere la lucidità e la forza di prendere una decisione che comporta ulteriori sacrifici.
> ...


Verissimo, non me ne faccio ancora una ragione....mi sento sempre vittima di un'ingiustizia. Ma continuare a stare con chi ha provocato tutto questo è ancora peggio. Se stanno bene le mie figlie, liberi tutti...


----------



## Moni (28 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Il "pirlotto" probabilmente sono io. Ho una bellissima bimba di 11 anni. Felice e solare.
> No. Non sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto. Secondo me, i pirlotti sono quelli che stanno insieme infelici a tutti i costi, spesso distruggendosi a vincenda, trovando come scusa i figli o quella parola amore che sono tutti bravi a dire ma pochissimi a mettere in pratica realmente ( in questo caso parlo dei traditori ). Tanta stima per chi ci riesce. Davvero. Io non ne sarei capace. Se ami non tradisci.
> 
> My2cents
> ...


Probabilmente anzi sicuramente lui la ama ancora nonostante quello che ha fatto
Poi dipende anche dal tipo di tradimento dall' intensità dalla durata ...motivi  crisi di coppia trascuratezze precedenti 

Se ami può capitare uno scivolone.
siamo fatti di carne e credo davvero si possa perdonare e non gettare via anni di felicità complicità condivisione e progetti 

Se è presente un coinvolgimento emotivo anche io penso che l 'amore sia scemato o tramutato in affetto ( che a molti potrebbe bastare per andare aventi )

Esiste comunque  un momento in cui puoi fermarti. non ti coinvolgi all' istante (non parliamo di adolescenti ma persone mature )

Però sembra che il tradimento sia un qualcosa di inarrestabile le cui sensazioni ti appannano il .... ...diciamo cervello.


----------



## Moni (28 Febbraio 2018)

Homer ha detto:


> Verissimo, non me ne faccio ancora una ragione....mi sento sempre vittima di un'ingiustizia. Ma continuare a stare con chi ha provocato tutto questo è ancora peggio. Se stanno bene le mie figlie, liberi tutti...


Penso uguale .


----------



## Moni (28 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come per ogni cosa, i soldi non danno la felicità, ma aiutano.


Non avere casa certezze e rischiare di dover tornare dai genitori posso capire ti porti a mediare e prendere tempo sul da farsi..nonostante il dolore ..e forse accettarlo per non stravolgersi la vita .
Triste ma vero.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Avete  entrambi un livello di empatia ed altruismo non comuni
> 
> Se entrambi  traditi non c'è speranza di salvezza per nessuno allora
> 
> ...


Prendi una donna ,trattala male...
Io direi che quando una è zoccola è zoccola, così come quando uno è puttaniere è puttaniere..


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Probabilmente anzi sicuramente lui la ama ancora nonostante quello che ha fatto
> Poi dipende anche dal tipo di tradimento dall' intensità dalla durata ...motivi  crisi di coppia trascuratezze precedenti
> 
> Se ami può capitare uno scivolone.
> ...


Io non capirò mai la mancanza di condivisione di un turbamento per un’altra persona.
Dovrebbe essere alla base del rapporto leale, anche se si rischia una reazione di dolore o/e di rabbia.
Se la si vuole tenere per sé per rispetto e amore, poi non si coltiva l’attrazione fino ad arrivare al tradimento.
Lo si fa solo per egoismo e distacco emotivo e amicale all’interno della relazione coniugale.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando si scopre di essere traditi, si subisce uno shock.
> Io sono stato malissimo. Attacchi di ansia, insonnia, stati di paranoia.
> Sono dimagrito di parecchi chili.
> In queste condizioni, in cui ho visto finiscono in molti, è difficile avere la lucidità e la forza di prendere una decisione che comporta ulteriori sacrifici.
> ...


Bravo,è proprio così!


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Il "pirlotto" probabilmente sono io. Ho una bellissima bimba di 11 anni. Felice e solare.
> No. Non sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto. Secondo me, i pirlotti sono quelli che stanno insieme infelici a tutti i costi, spesso distruggendosi a vincenda, trovando come scusa i figli o quella parola amore che sono tutti bravi a dire ma pochissimi a mettere in pratica realmente ( in questo caso parlo dei traditori ). Tanta stima per chi ci riesce. Davvero. Io non ne sarei capace. Se ami non tradisci.
> 
> My2cents
> ...


Così dovrebbe essere....
(E non sono in contraddizione col mio precedente commento).


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io non capirò mai la mancanza di condivisione di un turbamento per un’altra persona.*
> Dovrebbe essere alla base del rapporto leale, anche se si rischia una reazione di dolore o/e di rabbia.
> *Se la si vuole tenere per sé per rispetto e amore, poi non si coltiva l’attrazione fino ad arrivare al tradimento*.
> Lo si fa solo per egoismo e distacco emotivo e amicale all’interno della relazione coniugale.


Primo grassetto: per me è incomprensibile la condivisione

Secondo grassetto: esatto. Smazzatela


----------



## Moni (28 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non capirò mai la mancanza di condivisione di un turbamento per un’altra persona.
> Dovrebbe essere alla base del rapporto leale, anche se si rischia una reazione di dolore o/e di rabbia.
> Se la si vuole tenere per sé per rispetto e amore, poi non si coltiva l’attrazione fino ad arrivare al tradimento.
> Lo si fa solo per egoismo e distacco emotivo e amicale all’interno della relazione coniugale.


Concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: per me è incomprensibile la condivisione
> 
> Secondo grassetto: esatto. Smazzatela


Il per me l’ho messo anche in firma.
Per me la confidenza amicale, la serenità di poter dire quello che mi passa per la testa è prioritaria.


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il per me l’ho messo anche in firma.
> Per me la confidenza amicale, la serenità di poter dire quello che mi passa per la testa è prioritaria.



Pure io lo pensavo, non esisterebbero i tradimenti in quel caso, in tutti i sensi, anche nelle amicizie e sul lavoro se tutti fossimo trasparenti.  Io lo sono stata per oltre 35 anni, e che bella fregatura mi sono presa fidandomi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pure io lo pensavo, non esisterebbero i tradimenti in quel caso, in tutti i sensi, anche nelle amicizie e sul lavoro se tutti fossimo trasparenti.  Io lo sono stata per oltre 35 anni, e che bella fregatura mi sono presa fidandomi.


Io sono molto sincera anche al lavoro.
Noto sempre un po’ di sconcerto.
Ho una collega che per fare come me dice cafonate.
Il problema dell’essere trasparente è che bisogna essere benevoli altrimenti escono cattiverie.
Credo che sia così anche per il rapporto tra coniugi.
È quello che si intende quando si dice che importa il come.
Mio marito seriale e psicopatico però una volta scoperto non ha detto cattiverie.


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono molto sincera anche al lavoro.
> Noto sempre un po’ di sconcerto.
> Ho una collega che per fare come me dice cafonate.
> Il problema dell’essere trasparente è che bisogna essere benevoli altrimenti escono cattiverie.
> ...



IL mio era un discorso in generale sulla lealta'.  Spesso non vieni creduto in un mondo dove in tanti mentono.

Riguardo Invece al tradimento, purtroppo implica diventare bugiardi, o come minimo, nascondere la doppia vita.

Mio marito in generale non e' capace di cattiverie, verso nessuno,  neppure verso un finto amico che gli ha procurato guai inenarrabil e di proposito per guadagnarci.   Verso di me poi meno che mai.  Poi cosa c'e' nella testa degli altri non lo possiamo sapere.  Purtroppo o per fortuna.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> IL mio era un discorso in generale sulla lealta'.  Spesso non vieni creduto in un mondo dove in tanti mentono.
> 
> Riguardo Invece al tradimento, purtroppo implica diventare bugiardi, o come minimo, nascondere la doppia vita.
> 
> Mio marito in generale non e' capace di cattiverie, verso nessuno,  neppure verso un finto amico che gli ha procurato guai inenarrabil e di proposito per guadagnarci.   Verso di me poi meno che mai.  Poi cosa c'e' nella testa degli altri non lo possiamo sapere.  Purtroppo o per fortuna.


Invece c’è chi evita per non rivelare livori e invidie.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Febbraio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Probabilmente anzi sicuramente lui la ama ancora nonostante quello che ha fatto
> Poi dipende anche dal tipo di tradimento dall' intensità dalla durata ...motivi  crisi di coppia trascuratezze precedenti
> 
> Se ami può capitare uno scivolone.
> ...


io la penso come Homer. Sarà che sono fedele di natura ma proprio non ci arrivo



Moni ha detto:


> Penso uguale .


anche io. E devo dire che mia figlia sta benissimo e forse pure meglio visto che non sente più litigare e discutere ed i suoi genitori vanno molto d'accordo.


----------



## Moni (28 Febbraio 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io la penso come Homer. Sarà che sono fedele di natura ma proprio non ci arrivo
> 
> 
> 
> anche io. E devo dire che mia figlia sta benissimo e forse pure meglio visto che non sente più litigare e discutere ed i suoi genitori vanno molto d'accordo.


Come mai , se posso , litigavate tanto e da separati tutto si è appianato ?
Avevate aspettative diverse ?
Che finito un rapporto sono quindi venute meno ?

Noi ci frequentiamo e in alcune occasioni abbiamo anche passato giorni di vacanza tutti insieme ma non è una festa di cuoricini ...si ride e si scherza perché siamo due persone allegre e anche perché la rabbia poi va scemando si sa.
Il grande vantaggio è che sessualmente non mi attira più .

Forse per questo siamo " quasi" amici .
È un grande collante per la coppia quell 'aspetto e se viene meno aiuta eccome


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Come mai , se posso , litigavate tanto e da separati tutto si è appianato ?
> Avevate aspettative diverse ?
> Che finito un rapporto sono quindi venute meno ?
> 
> ...


E' una storia lunghissima. Io ed Ally ( nomignolo della mamma di mia figlia ) Abbiamo forzatamente convissuto per 6 anni dal giorno in cui abbiamo deciso che non eravamo più una coppia. Lo abbiamo dovuto fare per forza e non entro nel dettaglio spiegando le motivazioni o scriverei un poema.

Non è stato facile. Ma piano piano abbiamo trovato un equilibrio in una convivenza pacifica. E' andata così fino al giorno in cui io mi sono innamorato di un'altra donna. Gennaio del 2014. Quel giorno Ally mi ha detto che avrebbe cercato casa visto che quella dove vivevamo era, ed è, casa mia così avrei potuto vivere la mia nuova storia d'amore.
Abbiamo inziato a cercare casa con calma anche perchè la donna di cui mi ero innamorato intanto mi ha lasciato dopo 8 mesi e sempre nel 2014. 
Abbiamo cercato la sua casa insieme. Ora abbiamo un rapporto amicale molto forte che ci permette di essere ancora una famiglia solare allegra e contenta di come sono andate le cose. Molti invidiano il nostro rapporto e non capiscono come mai non torniamo insieme senza capire che, pur volendosi bene, non c'è più niente di una bella amicizia. 

Dal maggio 2016 abbiamo due vite separate ma unite da un legame familiare e da una complicità notevole. Ci conosciamo a menadito. 

Anche noi abbiamo fatto una settimana di ferie assieme. Ricordo che una mattina ridendo le ho detto che mi ero dimenticato di quanto fosse un rompimento di palle vivere assieme a lei. Ci abbiamo riso sopra per mezz'ora. 

E' solo una questione di intelligenza e di rispetto. Secondo me.


----------



## Moni (1 Marzo 2018)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' una storia lunghissima. Io ed Ally ( nomignolo della mamma di mia figlia ) Abbiamo forzatamente convissuto per 6 anni dal giorno in cui abbiamo deciso che non eravamo più una coppia. Lo abbiamo dovuto fare per forza e non entro nel dettaglio spiegando le motivazioni o scriverei un poema.
> 
> Non è stato facile. Ma piano piano abbiamo trovato un equilibrio in una convivenza pacifica. E' andata così fino al giorno in cui io mi sono innamorato di un'altra donna. Gennaio del 2014. Quel giorno Ally mi ha detto che avrebbe cercato casa visto che quella dove vivevamo era, ed è, casa mia così avrei potuto vivere la mia nuova storia d'amore.
> Abbiamo inziato a cercare casa con calma anche perchè la donna di cui mi ero innamorato intanto mi ha lasciato dopo 8 mesi e sempre nel 2014.
> ...


Complimenti davvero a te e ad ally
Conosco coppie che si voglione bene come voi e sono sposate e in cui sono venute a mancare altre componenti ma stanno insieme comunque . ( complicità sesso passioni in comune )

Forse perché nessuno dei due si è innamorato di un altro o di un ' altra o forse non hanno coraggio o semplicemnte stanno bene anche così .
La vostra bimba non potrà che crescere equilibrata.
Speriamo anche le mie .


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Marzo 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Complimenti davvero a te e ad ally
> Conosco coppie che si voglione bene come voi e sono sposate e in cui sono venute a mancare altre componenti ma stanno insieme comunque . ( complicità sesso passioni in comune )
> 
> Forse perché nessuno dei due si è innamorato di un altro o di un ' altra o forse non hanno coraggio o semplicemnte stanno bene anche così .
> ...


Grazie dei complimenti. Ed in bocca al lupo per le tue gioie


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2018)

Sono passati 7 mesi e mezzo..qualche piccolo miglioramento...ma il dolore è infinito, paralizzante...la testa mai serena...la notte ho ancora gli incubi....Ci amiamo come sempre, siamo affettuosi...ma io sono bloccato, rabbioso, depresso, e lei vive con i suoi sensi di colpa, che non invidio....Incomincio a pensare di non farcela, di non riuscirci...anche se una vita senza lei non la immagino. È tutto bloccato. Un cul de sac. Una vita sospesa. A volte sembriamo falsi..come se non volessimo vedere la realtà..che il dolore provocato ha devastato quanto creato in venti anni. Quanto dolore.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sono passati 7 mesi e mezzo..qualche piccolo miglioramento...ma il dolore è infinito, paralizzante...la testa mai serena...la notte ho ancora gli incubi....Ci amiamo come sempre, siamo affettuosi...ma io sono bloccato, rabbioso, depresso, e lei vive con i suoi sensi di colpa, che non invidio....Incomincio a pensare di non farcela, di non riuscirci...anche se una vita senza lei non la immagino. È tutto bloccato. Un cul de sac. Una vita sospesa. A volte sembriamo falsi..come se non volessimo vedere la realtà..che il dolore provocato ha devastato quanto creato in venti anni. Quanto dolore.


7 mesi sono pochi.
Sono pochi soprattutto se hai ancora dei sospesi.
Siete riusciti a fare una vacanza in due per parlare da soli?


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 7 mesi sono pochi.
> Sono pochi soprattutto se hai ancora dei sospesi.
> Siete riusciti a fare una vacanza in due per parlare da soli?


Abbiamo tanti spazi soli senza figlie...spesso cinema, cene ecc. Ne parliamo spesso...dice che mi ama e sento che è vero. Lei chiede scusa, io alle volte incasso e alle volte vomito odio. Passo intere giornate a rimuginare. Da lei non me lo aspettavo, non cosi, non cosi tanto tempo e cosi tante volte. Stiamo bene in pubblico, riusciamo a ridere ecc... poi a casa soli tutto più difficile....sono molto affettuoso ma nel letto poi non mi sciolgo..sto sulle mie...e se lo si fa ho la testa non serena. E mi fa male perché il sesso era una componente fortissima ... nonostante i venti e passa anni insieme..sempre molto attivi....era un mondo nostro...siamo cresciuti insieme anche sotto quell aspetto....imparando tutto...sperimentando..giocando....un mondo tutto nostro....non lo sento più cosi. Qualsiasi cosa fa penso se l ha fatta con l altro. Un intrusione violenta. E ho tanta rabbia.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Abbiamo tanti spazi soli senza figlie...spesso cinema, cene ecc. Ne parliamo spesso...dice che mi ama e sento che è vero. Lei chiede scusa, io alle volte incasso e alle volte vomito odio. Passo intere giornate a rimuginare. Da lei non me lo aspettavo, non cosi, non cosi tanto tempo e cosi tante volte. Stiamo bene in pubblico, riusciamo a ridere ecc... poi a casa soli tutto più difficile....sono molto affettuoso ma nel letto poi non mi sciolgo..sto sulle mie...e se lo si fa ho la testa non serena. E mi fa male perché il sesso era una componente fortissima ... nonostante i venti e passa anni insieme..sempre molto attivi....era un mondo nostro...siamo cresciuti insieme anche sotto quell aspetto....imparando tutto...sperimentando..giocando....*un mondo tutto nostro....non lo sento più cosi. Qualsiasi cosa fa penso se l ha fatta con l altro. Un intrusione violenta. E ho tanta rabbia*.


Queste cose le dici o le rimugini?
Lo sai che la ruminazione mentale porta alla ossessione?


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste cose le dici o le rimugini?
> Lo sai che la ruminazione mentale porta alla ossessione?


Rimugino e pochissime volte detto. Ho spesso le immagini davanti agli occhi (purtroppo conosco lui e il dove avveniva). Mi fa impazzire che lei non abbia mai rinunciato e abbia cercato piu e piu volte, senza preoccuparsi di me e del dolore che poteva provocare (se non è una sola botta e via alla fine costringi il partner ad una promiscuità che fa schifo una volta palesata) ..NoN penso di essere ossessivo, ma traumatizzato si. Penso sia pure normale.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Rimugino e pochissime volte detto. Ho spesso le immagini davanti agli occhi (purtroppo conosco lui e il dove avveniva). Mi fa impazzire che lei non abbia mai rinunciato e abbia cercato piu e piu volte, senza preoccuparsi di me e del dolore che poteva provocare (se non è una sola botta e via alla fine costringi il partner ad una promiscuità che fa schifo una volta palesata) ..NoN penso di essere ossessivo, ma traumatizzato si. Penso sia pure normale.


È la ruminazione che porta all’ossessione.
Devi leggere di più le storie del forum per capire che non si tradisce contro, ma nonostante. L’idea immatura che si possa avere tutto senza pagare nessun prezzo è di quasi tutti i traditori. Il ritorno alla realtà è pesante anche per i traditori.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È la ruminazione che porta all’ossessione.
> Devi leggere di più le storie del forum per capire che non si tradisce contro, ma nonostante. L’idea immatura che si possa avere tutto senza pagare nessun prezzo è di quasi tutti i traditori. Il ritorno alla realtà è pesante anche per i traditori.


Almeno se ne so visti bene. È un po come mangiare alla grande e portare il conto ad un altro


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Almeno se ne so visti bene. È un po come mangiare alla grande e portare il conto ad un altro


Ma nessuno pensa che ci sia un conto da pagare.


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nessuno pensa che ci sia un conto da pagare.


All you can eat gratis?


----------



## spleen (18 Aprile 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> All you can eat gratis?


  Maybe someone think so, but it's not true...


----------



## Lorella (18 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quanto ci avete messo per tornare ad una  ''normalità'' dopo la scoperta del tradimento? intendo ad avere serenità con partner....so ed immagino che ''non è più come prima'', ma vorrei capire più o meno quando presumibilmente potrò aspettarmi di tornare a non pensare più tutto il giorno al tradimento, a non provare più rabbia, ecc. So che dipende da tanti fattori, ma avere una statistica mi farebbe piacere.Grazie.



Sono sicuramente fuori da ogni statistica "normale".......per me sono passati 5 anni e ancora ci penso. Non più ossessivamente. Capitano anche giorni "di riposo" in cui non ci penso proprio. Poi, sul più bello, esco e mi capita di incontrare "la signora".....e lì parte l'embolo! Ritorna la rabbia, lo schifo, l'odio.....e tutto quanto di brutto si possa provare. Senza contare che comunque sapere che per ragioni di lavoro si vedono, sicuramente non aiuta a rimuovere.
Per quanto riguarda la normalità.......quella è bella che andata. Morta e sepolta. Requiem. Si inventa un altro modo di convivere. Si ride, si scherza, si litiga .....ma da parte mia con molto più distacco. Purtroppo mi rendo conto che se perdi la stima di una persona, cominci a considerarla meno di zero, e quindi niente ti tocca più di tanto. Peccato davvero.
Questa è la mia esperienza


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Sono sicuramente fuori da ogni statistica "normale".......per me sono passati 5 anni e ancora ci penso. Non più ossessivamente. Capitano anche giorni "di riposo" in cui non ci penso proprio. Poi, sul più bello, esco e mi capita di incontrare "la signora".....e lì parte l'embolo! Ritorna la rabbia, lo schifo, l'odio.....e tutto quanto di brutto si possa provare. Senza contare che comunque sapere che per ragioni di lavoro si vedono, sicuramente non aiuta a rimuovere.
> Per quanto riguarda la normalità.......quella è bella che andata. Morta e sepolta. Requiem. Si inventa un altro modo di convivere. Si ride, si scherza, si litiga .....ma da parte mia con molto più distacco. Purtroppo mi rendo conto che se perdi la stima di una persona, cominci a considerarla meno di zero, e quindi niente ti tocca più di tanto. Peccato davvero.
> Questa è la mia esperienza


Mi ricordo di te. Sono andata a leggere per vedere se ricordavo bene.
Non siamo smemorati, si ricorda molto bene. Bisogna fare in modo che non ci faccia più male.


----------



## Lorella (19 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ricordo di te. Sono andata a leggere per vedere se ricordavo bene.
> Non siamo smemorati, si ricorda molto bene. Bisogna fare in modo che non ci faccia più male.


Ciao Brunetta
Spero.....con un certo scetticismo
Per moltissimo tempo ho evitato di leggere il forum, per distaccarmi dall'accaduto


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta
> Spero.....con un certo scetticismo
> Per moltissimo tempo ho evitato di leggere il forum, per distaccarmi dall'accaduto


Non serve a nulla evitare di ricordare. Si rimane cornuti o traditori a vita, senza alcuna attenuante. Ma il trucco c'è e si vede: basta accettare la realtà dei fatti senza "giudicare", per quanto possibile. Tutti possono tradire o essere traditi, fa parte del gioco. Nessuno è alieno, casomai si può essere più o meno umani.


----------



## francoff (19 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Non serve a nulla evitare di ricordare. Si rimane cornuti o traditori a vita, senza alcuna attenuante. Ma il trucco c'è e si vede: basta accettare la realtà dei fatti senza "giudicare", per quanto possibile. Tutti possono tradire o essere traditi, fa parte del gioco. Nessuno è alieno, casomai si può essere più o meno umani.


a parole è così, nei fatti invece....arriva un giorno e te ne vai....


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> a parole è così, nei fatti invece....arriva un giorno e te ne vai....


Se lo fai è perché sei arrivato anche a comprendere che chi ha tradito lo ha fatto perché non ci tiene più di tanto a te e lo ha mostrato palesemente nella fase successiva alla scoperta.
E tu hai fatto trascorrere intanto tutto il tempo necessario per disamorarti e vedere la situazione con lucidità.
.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2018)

Un consiglio: chi ha tradito e viene scoperto deve fare di tutto, se vuole ricostruire, per non far disamorare chi ha accanto. Non deve pensare di riportare tutto a come era prima, ovvero a uno standard di pacata serenità che non esiste più, ma deve agire per riconquistare - o conquistare - la persona tradita.
Non facendolo l'esito prospettato da Francoff è abbastanza scontato.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2018)

Ma io credo che non esistano regole precise da seguire in questi casi.

Ha ragione il tradito ad incazzarsi e a sentirsi deluso col partner. Può spaccare tutto, mandarlo via di casa e perchè no, tornare sui suoi passi se gli conviene e/o lo vuole.

Ha ragione il traditore che magari lo ha fatto perchè ha una moglie/marito rompicoglioni e si è lasciato andare. Oppure aveva una vita sessuale insoddisfacente. O magari ancora banalmente ha preso una cotta e ha seguito l'istinto.

Hanno ragione tutti e a seconda del caso, ognuno ha diritto a reagire come gli aggrada.

Ma sono fortemente convinto che dovremmo tutti quanti ridimensionare la "gravità" del tradimento. Portarselo sulle spalle come una enorme croce per mezza vita facendo i novelli Cristo, non esiste proprio. 

Non dimentichiamoci che siamo tutti indistintamente sottoposti a pulsioni e passioni. Ogni giorno. Caderci dentro non deve essere per forza un peccato mortale.

Io che sono sia cornuto che traditore posso garantire che forse quello che fa la vita peggiore, è proprio il traditore. E sono convinto che almeno la metà dei traditori farebbe carte false per riprendersi la propria lucidità mentale e tornare all'ovile,  come fosse stato solo un (brutto?) sogno.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io credo che non esistano regole precise da seguire in questi casi.
> 
> Ha ragione il tradito ad incazzarsi e a sentirsi deluso col partner. Può spaccare tutto, mandarlo via di casa e perchè no, tornare sui suoi passi se gli conviene e/o lo vuole.
> 
> ...


Discorso da paraculo.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Discorso da paraculo.


Forse hai ragione... o forse no.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io credo che non esistano regole precise da seguire in questi casi.
> 
> Ha ragione il tradito ad incazzarsi e a sentirsi deluso col partner. Può spaccare tutto, mandarlo via di casa e perchè no, tornare sui suoi passi se gli conviene e/o lo vuole.
> 
> ...


Sull'ultima affermazione non so pronunciarmi, sul resto concordo soprattutto sul neretto.
Il tradimento ha comunque una conseguenza pratica: fa disamorare nel tempo chi è tradito. 
Tutto il resto, a distanza di anni, mi sa soprattutto di orgoglio ferito e incapacità di valutare adeguatamente l'accaduto.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sull'ultima affermazione non so pronunciarmi, sul resto concordo soprattutto sul neretto.
> Il tradimento ha comunque una conseguenza pratica: fa disamorare nel tempo chi è tradito.
> Tutto il resto, a distanza di anni, mi sa soprattutto di orgoglio ferito e incapacità di valutare adeguatamente l'accaduto.


Ma guarda che non è nemmeno così scontato quello che dici tu secondo me. Nel senso che ho consciuto una persona tradita che dopo averlo subito, è letteralmente impazzita per il suo uomo per pura gelosia. E prima erano una coppia morta e sepolta, apatica, insignificante. Il tradimento le ha restituito la voglia di lui. Sicuramente non sarà un attaccamento "sano", ma tant'è.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non è nemmeno così scontato quello che dici tu secondo me. Nel senso che ho consciuto una persona tradita che dopo averlo subito, è letteralmente impazzita per il suo uomo per pura gelosia. E prima erano una coppia morta e sepolta, apatica, insignificante. Il tradimento le ha restituito la voglia di lui. Sicuramente non sarà un attaccamento "sano", ma tant'è.


Inizialmente sì, è accaduto anche a me di provare una sensazione simile.
Se in questa fase però il traditore non asseconda il tradito ma tenta un ritorno a una consuetudine  di vita - probabilmente piatta per entrambi - precedente, il distacco è progressivo e inevitabile.
E' un periodo in cui ad entrambi farebbe bene lasciarsi andare e incontrare l'altro nella sua totalità concentrandosi anche sulle emozioni che da questa situazione possono scaturire.


----------



## francoff (19 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se lo fai è perché sei arrivato anche a comprendere che chi ha tradito lo ha fatto perché non ci tiene più di tanto a te e lo ha mostrato palesemente nella fase successiva alla scoperta.
> E tu *hai fatto trascorrere intanto tutto il tempo necessario per disamorarti e vedere la situazione con lucidità*.
> .


la mia era una considerazione sui generis....
riguardo alla tua affermazione sottolineata dico che non è detto..

per la parte in grassetto invece concordo......ed aggiungo che magari capisci che vuoi qualcosa d altro.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io credo che non esistano regole precise da seguire in questi casi.
> 
> Ha ragione il tradito ad incazzarsi e a sentirsi deluso col partner. Può spaccare tutto, mandarlo via di casa e perchè no, tornare sui suoi passi se gli conviene e/o lo vuole.
> 
> ...


In generale concordo. Io sono ancora innamorato e lei non ha perso le sue qualità per ciò che hafatto. Quello che patisco è il suo reiterare l errore per troppe volte e troppo tempo. Anche io traditore ma subito sentito una merda e ho bloccato la giostra ( ho capito che il gioco non vale la candela e se vuoi perdere tutto devi farlo senza distrazioni, ma perderlo per inseguire amori adolescenziali è da immaturi) Lei no ha atteso la scoperta e ha giocato per troppo tempo rifugiandosi nella mostrizzazione (un periodo ha detto voleva separarsi perche io ero cambiato e l avevo delusa...e per forza c era il principe azzurro) e nello sperare che io non me ne accorgessi mentre lei piano piano cercava di smontare la cosa (ci stava arrivando e le credo). Ora pentitissima. Ora mille ti amo che percepisco sinceri ma mi fanno male. Sono bloccato non tanto sui sentimenti o sulla fiducia (ritrovata a tempo di record) ma sul lasciarmi andare fisicamente..evidentenente il corpo e l inconscio parlano. Noj accetto il numero di volte che per me significa alto coinvolgimento ma soprattutto zero pena, empatia, amore, affetto per me e responsabilità verso le figlie (io ho avuto entrambe e ho lavorato sodo per uscire dal tunnel)


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> In generale concordo. Io sono ancora innamorato e lei non ha perso le sue qualità per ciò che hafatto. Quello che patisco è il suo reiterare l errore per troppe volte e troppo tempo. Anche io traditore ma subito sentito una merda e ho bloccato la giostra ( ho capito che il gioco non vale la candela e se vuoi perdere tutto devi farlo senza distrazioni, ma perderlo per inseguire amori adolescenziali è da immaturi) Lei no ha atteso la scoperta e ha giocato per troppo tempo rifugiandosi nella mostrizzazione e nello sperare che io non me ne accorgessi mentre lei piano piano cercava di smontare la cosa (ci stava arrivando e le credo). Ora pentitissima. Ora mille ti amo che percepisco sinceri ma mi fanno male. Sono bloccato non tanto sui sentimenti o sulla fiducia (ritrovata a tempo di record) ma sul lasciarmi andare fisicamente..evidentenente il corpo e l inconscio parlano. Noj accetto il numero di volte che per me significa alto coinvolgimento ma soprattutto zero pena, empatia, amore, affetto per me e responsabilità verso le figlie (io ho avuto entrambe e ho lavorato sodo per uscire dal tunnel)


La reiterazione... brutta cosa. E pensa che qui dentro tanti ti diranno che il numero di volte non conta...

Capisco eh, mia moglie fece la stessa cosa (così come io feci come te) e ad oggi sento che non siamo proprio "pari".


----------



## francoff (19 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> In generale concordo. Io sono ancora innamorato e lei non ha perso le sue qualità per ciò che hafatto. *Quello che patisco è il suo reiterare l errore per troppe volte e troppo tempo. Anche io traditore ma subito sentito una merda e ho bloccato la giostra* ( ho capito che il gioco non vale la candela e se vuoi perdere tutto devi farlo senza distrazioni, ma perderlo per inseguire amori adolescenziali è da immaturi) Lei no ha atteso la scoperta e ha giocato per troppo tempo rifugiandosi nella mostrizzazione (un periodo ha detto voleva separarsi perche io ero cambiato e l avevo delusa...e per forza c era il principe azzurro) e nello sperare che io non me ne accorgessi mentre lei piano piano cercava di smontare la cosa (ci stava arrivando e le credo). Ora pentitissima. Ora mille ti amo che percepisco sinceri ma mi fanno male. Sono bloccato non tanto sui sentimenti o sulla fiducia (ritrovata a tempo di record) ma sul lasciarmi andare fisicamente..evidentenente il corpo e l inconscio parlano.* Noj accetto il numero di volte che per me significa alto coinvolgimento ma soprattutto zero pena, empatia, amore, affetto per me e responsabilità verso le figlie *(io ho avuto entrambe e ho lavorato sodo per uscire dal tunnel)


Ti capisco su questo punto....l aver tradito a mia volta come un fallo di reazione, mi fece comprendere e vedere benebene quanto tu affermi.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> La reiterazione... brutta cosa. E pensa che qui dentro tanti ti diranno che il numero di volte non conta...
> 
> Capisco eh, mia moglie fece la stessa cosa (così come io feci come te) e ad oggi sento che non siamo proprio "pari".


Non è un pallottoliere...5 contro dieci per me è diverso di 1 contro dieci.... già il 2 sarebbe grave. L errore è uno. Già 2 è altro.. è zero considerazione dell' altro... per me. Il massimo poi è che tutto è svanito con la scoperta! All'istante. Segno per me di immaturità...perché per capire i rischi hai dovuto essere beccata manco un bambino di 5 anni.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non è un pallottoliere...5 contro dieci per me è diverso di 1 contro dieci.... già il 2 sarebbe grave. L errore è uno. Già 2 è altro.. è zero considerazione dell' altro... per me.



Ma guarda che è normale che il partner ufficiale scompaia dalla vista del traditore. Nulla di strano nel tuo caso. Si ha la testa fra le nuvole, si pensa solo a se stessi. Degli altri, non ce ne frega una fava.

Per me non è tanto il numero di volte, ma la durata. Un mese tornando da pentito, non può avere la stessa valenza di un anno da sgamato.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ti capisco su questo punto....l aver tradito a mia volta come un fallo di reazione, mi fece comprendere e vedere benebene quanto tu affermi.


Io ho tradito per primo e se avessi la fedina penale linda e pinta non starei qui a combattere...sia per onestà intellettuale sia perché parzialmente mi aiuta a capire. Per vendetta non lo farei mai. Tradire in generale, intendo è da merde. E può portare la distruzione di famiglie e storie di amore uniche e speciali


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io ho tradito per primo e se avessi la fedinascoperta linda e pinta non starei qui a combattere...sia per onestà intellettuale sia perché parzialmente mi aiuta a capire. Per vendetta non lo farei mai. Tradire in generale, intendo è da merde. E può portare la distruzione di famiglie e storie di amore uniche e speciali


Abbiamo la stessa storia in comune, ma l'insegnamento recepito alla fine è diverso.

Io non credo che si decida di tradire. Ergo: non credo che il traditore sia una merda.

Di sicuro fa sentire di merda.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è normale che il partner ufficiale scompaia dalla vista del traditore. Nulla di strano nel tuo caso. Si ha la testa fra le nuvole, si pensa solo a se stessi. Degli altri, non ce ne frega una fava.
> 
> Per me non è tanto il numero di volte, ma la durata. Un mese tornando da pentito, non può avere la stessa valenza di un anno da sgamato.


A me non era scomparsa...mi muovevo come se avessi lei accanto...e difatti avevo sensi di colpa enormi anche durante. Lei è andata avanti per 7 mesi.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A me non era scomparsa...mi muovevo come se avessi lei accanto...e difatti avevo sensi di colpa enormi anche durante. Lei è andata avanti per 7 mesi.


Si ma... non te lo devo mica dire io che siamo tutti diversi. Io non voglio giustificare tua moglie (che comunque ha fatto come la mia e per lo stesso tempo circa). Forse tu hai semplicemente altri valori, oppure hai solo più forza di volontà. Una diversa capacità di affrontare i problemi. Maggiore sensibilità. Sono tanti i fattori tirati in ballo.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma... non te lo devo mica dire io che siamo tutti diversi. Io non voglio giustificare tua moglie (che comunque ha fatto come la mia e per lo stesso tempo circa). Forse tu hai semplicemente altri valori, oppure hai solo più forza di volontà. Una diversa capacità di affrontare i problemi. Maggiore sensibilità. Sono tanti i fattori tirati in ballo.


Centrato. Pensavo avessimo stessi ''valori'' perfino nell errare..nello sbandare (io ad es mai mostrizzato, non reiterato, evitato situazioni di incontro ecc)


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Centrato. Pensavo avessimo stessi ''valori'' perfino nell errare..nello sbandare (io ad es mai mostrizzato, non reiterato, evitato situazioni di incontro ecc)


Il tradimento ti mette di fronte ad una realtà diversa da quella che avevi idealizzato, per questo è difficile farci i conti. Ma ci tengo a ribadirti che tua moglie non è una merda perchè ti ha tradito. E' comunque la stessa persona che ti ha dato due creature.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Il tradimento ti mette di fronte ad una realtà diversa da quella che avevi idealizzato, per questo è difficile farci i conti. Ma ci tengo a ribadirti che tua moglie non è una merda perchè ti ha tradito. E' comunque la stessa persona che ti ha dato due creature.


Certo. E perciò combatto ...perciò voglio farcela. Si va a giornate. Schizzofrenia pura.


----------



## francoff (19 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io ho tradito per primo e se avessi la fedina penale linda e pinta non starei qui a combattere...sia per onestà intellettuale sia perché parzialmente mi aiuta a capire. Per vendetta non lo farei mai. Tradire in generale, intendo è da merde. E può portare la distruzione di famiglie e storie di amore uniche e speciali


non penso di aver tradito per vendetta, ma penso di aver tradito perchè io tradito ero in un momento di non capacità di intendere e di confusione totale....


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> non penso di aver tradito per vendetta, ma penso di aver tradito perchè io tradito ero in un momento di non capacità di intendere e di confusione totale....


C è sempre una buona scusa, per tutti ..noi compresi    (scherzo)


----------



## francoff (19 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> C è sempre una buona scusa, per tutti ..noi compresi    (scherzo)


Ma guarda che hai ragione.......però innamorato come ero, anche se ferito, non penso che l avrei fatto contro di lei....l ho fatto per me, per dimostrarmi che ero ancora capace di interessare una donna.....tante cose mi sono passate per la testa ...una era che come maschio non ero più interessante per una donna....lo so che sono cazzate ma troppe cose senza senso ti girano nella testa.....vuoi capire il perchè e ti dai risposte ti fai film....penso che tu sappia di cosa sto parlando.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma guarda che hai ragione.......però innamorato come ero, anche se ferito, non penso che l avrei fatto contro di lei....l ho fatto per me, per dimostrarmi che ero ancora capace di interessare una donna.....tante cose mi sono passate per la testa ...una era che come maschio non ero più interessante per una donna....lo so che sono cazzate ma troppe cose senza senso ti girano nella testa.....vuoi capire il perchè e ti dai risposte ti fai film....penso che tu sappia di cosa sto parlando.


Ti capisco. Il tutto serva di lezione a tutti . .io ad esempio ora non do minimo di confidenza...zero. ho imparato.


----------



## francoff (19 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ti capisco. Il tutto serva di lezione a tutti . .io ad esempio ora non do minimo di confidenza...zero. ho imparato.


confidenza a lei intendi o confidenza a chi non conosci in genere e che sei diventato diffidente e schivo?


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> confidenza a lei intendi o confidenza a chi non conosci in genere e che sei diventato diffidente e schivo?


Non cerco rogne e le schivo accuratamente quando sono oggetto di attenzioni (ultimamente tante anche grazie ai 10 kg persi per lo stress..  ). Lezione imparata. Ps con lei sono freddo come ho già detto...poca libido ma tanto affetto... ma vorrei passasse quanto prima questa fase anche perché mai successo...


----------



## disincantata (19 Aprile 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non cerco rogne e le schivo accuratamente quando sono oggetto di attenzioni (ultimamente tanto anche grazie ai 10 kg persi per lo stress..  ). Lezione imparata. Ps con lei sono freddo come ho già detto...poca libido ma tanto affetto... ma vorrei passasse quanto prima.



Se vuoi restare con tua moglie devi cercare di mettere da parte, cacciare, i brutti ricordi, e dedicarti a lei, e lei a te.

Si puo' fare.  Bisogna diventare un pop egoisti e pensare a stare il meglio possibile.

Non credo ti capitino  occasioni per i 10 kg persi,  ma perche' si vedono cose che prima non ci toccavano minimamente. Si osserva e ci si accorge di essere visti, indipendentemente dal peso.

La piccolina di mio marito si e' invaghita di lui quando era, lui, al massimo del suo peso, non  certo in  forma,  Lei bella e giovanissima.

Sono altre le cose che ci fanno piacere qualcuno.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io credo che non esistano regole precise da seguire in questi casi.
> 
> Ha ragione il tradito ad incazzarsi e a sentirsi deluso col partner. Può spaccare tutto, mandarlo via di casa e perchè no, tornare sui suoi passi se gli conviene e/o lo vuole.
> 
> ...


Parla per te


----------



## Lorella (20 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un consiglio: chi ha tradito e viene scoperto deve fare di tutto, se vuole ricostruire, per non far disamorare chi ha accanto. Non deve pensare di riportare tutto a come era prima, ovvero a uno standard di pacata serenità che non esiste più, ma deve agire per riconquistare - o conquistare - la persona tradita.
> Non facendolo l'esito prospettato da Francoff è abbastanza scontato.


Ecco Danny, se potessi ti farei un applauso. A saperlo prima ti avrei fatto parlare con mio marito!
Perchè hai centrato appieno il mio bisogno. Io avevo questa necessità assoluta che lui facesse di tutto per cercare di ricostruire assieme. E a distanza di tempo, posso dire che la cosa più dolorosa non sia stato il tradimento in sè, quanto il fatto che dopo la scoperta, lui non abbia fatto niente di quello che io mi aspettavo facesse per aiutarmi a risollevarmi.
Sono stata male, ma male davvero......tutt'ora mi trascino dietro problemi di salute molto seri legati allo stress e al dispiacere subiti. E mi chiedo: ma come è possibile non accorgersi che una persona che ti sta accanto sta così male?
E allora non si tratta di "giudicare" come dice qualcuno. Nè di considerare "una merda" una persona che tradisce. Però mi sento di poter dire che mio marito che dalla totalità dei conoscenti è considerato una persona a modo, stimabile, gentile, premurosa, eccezionale, come marito è una merda. Non posso certo negare le sue qualità umane e di ottimo padre......ma come marito è una merda!


----------



## disincantata (21 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ecco Danny, se potessi ti farei un applauso. A saperlo prima ti avrei fatto parlare con mio marito!
> Perchè hai centrato appieno il mio bisogno. Io avevo questa necessità assoluta che lui facesse di tutto per cercare di ricostruire assieme. E a distanza di tempo, posso dire che la cosa più dolorosa non sia stato il tradimento in sè, quanto il fatto che dopo la scoperta, lui non abbia fatto niente di quello che io mi aspettavo facesse per aiutarmi a risollevarmi.
> Sono stata male, ma male davvero......tutt'ora mi trascino dietro problemi di salute molto seri legati allo stress e al dispiacere subiti. E mi chiedo: ma come è possibile non accorgersi che una persona che ti sta accanto sta così male?
> E allora non si tratta di "giudicare" come dice qualcuno. Nè di considerare "una merda" una persona che tradisce. Però mi sento di poter dire che mio marito che dalla totalità dei conoscenti è considerato una persona a modo, stimabile, gentile, premurosa, eccezionale, come marito è una merda. Non posso certo negare le sue qualità umane e di ottimo padre......ma come marito è una merda!



Ciao, mi ricordo bene la tua storia, ma se dopo 5 anni, tanti, peni così di lui, perche' butti Vi la tua vita e stando con lui?

Giusti per ricordatelo io sono stata tradita ed a lungo, 5 anni, scoperto il tutto 5 anni fa.
SONO ANCORA con mio marito, a modo mio,ma ho 65 anni, una figlia che vive praticamente con noi/lui, perche' io sto mesi e  mesi al mare,  sola, anche oggi lo sono, e nonostante tutto, non penso di mio marito che sia un compagno di merda, rabbia a parte dei primi mesi, sono riuscita a capire la sua debolezza, agevolata dalla comodita' e distanza e certezza di non essere scoperto, se non si fosse ritrovato l'amante gelosa e possessiva, insaziabile, che voleva tutto, mentre lui aveva capito che doveva  chudere, ma aveva fatto male i conti.
Io credo conti, ma fino ad un certo punto il  comportamento del dopo, perche', anche ti riempise  il letto di fiori e mettesse i tappeti rossi ovunque tu cammini, ti abbracciasse 10 volte al giorno, di fondo resterebbe sempre l'amarezza, qualunque cosa faccia e dica, anzi, a maggior ragione se spergiura e dimostra di amarti, del perche' ha 'rovinato' tutto per una persona a cui, a quanto pare, non teneva poi  cosi tanto.
Io per certi versi ho rivalutato molto mio marito, nonostante tutto, leggendo qui molte storie, che me lo hanno reso davvero 'unico', anche se traditore.  
Ho letto storie di mariti, che pur non tradendo, hanno fatto molto di peggio alla propria compagna, facendola ammalare,o facendola sentire inutile e sostituibile con una donna di servizio o robot.


----------



## Lorella (21 Aprile 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao, mi ricordo bene la tua storia, ma se dopo 5 anni, tanti, peni così di lui, perche' butti Vi la tua vita e stando con lui?
> 
> Giusti per ricordatelo io sono stata tradita ed a lungo, 5 anni, scoperto il tutto 5 anni fa.
> SONO ANCORA con mio marito, a modo mio,ma ho 65 anni, una figlia che vive praticamente con noi/lui, perche' io sto mesi e  mesi al mare,  sola, anche oggi lo sono, e nonostante tutto, non penso di mio marito che sia un compagno di merda, rabbia a parte dei primi mesi, sono riuscita a capire la sua debolezza, agevolata dalla comodita' e distanza e certezza di non essere scoperto, se non si fosse ritrovato l'amante gelosa e possessiva, insaziabile, che voleva tutto, mentre lui aveva capito che doveva  chudere, ma aveva fatto male i conti.
> ...


Ciao disincantata.
I motivi per cui siamo ancora insieme sono molteplici....ma mi rendo conto, proprio con il passare del tempo, che invece i suoi comportamenti successivi alla scoperta del tradimento, hanno contribuito in modo decisivo al mio progressivo "allontanamento". Lui semplicemente non ha fatto nulla. Inerzia totale. Passerà.......
Invece per me era una condizione importante che lui tagliasse definitivamente i rapporti con l'altra (loro sono colleghi). Non ha voluto farlo, e non perchè fosse una cosa impossibile, ma perchè gli avrebbe procurato qualche disagio, qualche rogna, qualche fastidio, qualche kilometro in più per andare al lavoro......
Beh, io di disagi ne ho avuti a palate.....quindi penso che un minimo di collaborazione da parte sua fosse doverosa. Forse sbaglio   Certi comportamenti alla lunga provocano disistima e distacco. Hai ragione quando dici che ci sono mariti pessimi pur in assenza di tradimento, però ti assicuro che sapere che, ogni santo giorno lavorativo questi due comunque si vedono, è una condizione molto logorante.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao, mi ricordo bene la tua storia, ma se dopo 5 anni, tanti, peni così di lui, perche' butti Vi la tua vita e stando con lui?
> 
> Giusti per ricordatelo io sono stata tradita ed a lungo, 5 anni, scoperto il tutto 5 anni fa.
> SONO ANCORA con mio marito, a modo mio,ma ho 65 anni, una figlia che vive praticamente con noi/lui, perche' io sto mesi e  mesi al mare,  sola, anche oggi lo sono, e nonostante tutto, non penso di mio marito che sia un compagno di merda, rabbia a parte dei primi mesi, *sono riuscita a capire la sua debolezza*, agevolata dalla comodita' e distanza e certezza di non essere scoperto, se non si fosse ritrovato l'amante gelosa e possessiva, insaziabile, che voleva tutto, mentre lui aveva capito che doveva  chudere, ma aveva fatto male i conti.
> ...


L’importante è capire. Trovare un senso al dolore e rendersi conto che non è stato volontario.
E ancora più importante è riconoscere l’altro anche nel tradimento e riconoscerlo come persona che va bene per noi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao disincantata.
> I motivi per cui siamo ancora insieme sono molteplici....ma mi rendo conto, proprio con il passare del tempo, che invece i suoi comportamenti successivi alla scoperta del tradimento, hanno contribuito in modo decisivo al mio progressivo "allontanamento". Lui semplicemente non ha fatto nulla. Inerzia totale. Passerà.......
> Invece per me era una condizione importante che lui tagliasse definitivamente i rapporti con l'altra (loro sono colleghi). Non ha voluto farlo, e non perchè fosse una cosa impossibile, ma perchè gli avrebbe procurato qualche disagio, qualche rogna, qualche fastidio, qualche kilometro in più per andare al lavoro......
> Beh, io di disagi ne ho avuti a palate.....quindi penso che un minimo di collaborazione da parte sua fosse doverosa. Forse sbaglio   Certi comportamenti alla lunga provocano disistima e distacco. Hai ragione quando dici che ci sono mariti pessimi pur in assenza di tradimento, però ti assicuro che sapere che, *ogni santo giorno lavorativo questi due comunque si vedono,* è una condizione molto logorante.


Sai che penso che questo potrebbe essere irrilevante. 
Tu pensi che lui ti voglia bene? Tu gli vuoi bene?


----------



## Lorella (21 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che penso che questo potrebbe essere irrilevante.
> Tu pensi che lui ti voglia bene? Tu gli vuoi bene?


Penso che lui mi voglia bene, come se ne può volere ad una persona con cui stai da 28 anni. Con affetto. Sto per dire una parola bruttissima......con abitudine. Penso anche che lui sia fondamentalmente un egoista che ama infinitamente se stesso. Le uniche altre persone che penso ami (nel senso vero del termine) siano i nostri figli. 
Io l'ho amato davvero in modo profondo, ed ho investito tutto nel nostro rapporto e nella nostra famiglia. Adesso, sinceramente, non saprei. Gli voglio ancora bene, ma sento distacco nei suoi confronti. Forse ho accusato il colpo in maniera esasperata, ma il fatto di non avere più fiducia in lui, è destabilizzante. Mi fa vivere il rapporto in modo più freddo, è come se ci fosse una specie di barriera.....non so se riesco a spiegarmi


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Penso che lui mi voglia bene, come se ne può volere ad una persona con cui stai da 28 anni. Con affetto. Sto per dire una parola bruttissima......con abitudine. Penso anche che lui sia fondamentalmente un egoista che ama infinitamente se stesso. Le uniche altre persone che penso ami (nel senso vero del termine) siano i nostri figli.
> Io l'ho amato davvero in modo profondo, ed ho investito tutto nel nostro rapporto e nella nostra famiglia. Adesso, sinceramente, non saprei. Gli voglio ancora bene, ma sento distacco nei suoi confronti. Forse ho accusato il colpo in maniera esasperata, ma il fatto di non avere più fiducia in lui, è destabilizzante. Mi fa vivere il rapporto in modo più freddo, è come se ci fosse una specie di barriera.....non so se riesco a spiegarmi


Capisco bene te.
Lui non so se ti voglia quel tipo di bene che dici o diversamente, potrebbe anche essere una tua proiezione.
Per te quel bene è una cosa che vale è da proteggere?


----------



## Lorella (21 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco bene te.
> Lui non so se ti voglia quel tipo di bene che dici o diversamente, potrebbe anche essere una tua proiezione.
> Per te quel bene è una cosa che vale è da proteggere?


Per adesso sì. Nonostante tutto. Non faccio ipotesi per il futuro perchè non mi sento in grado di prevedere cosa accadrà. Vivo giorno per giorno con la consapevolezza che tutto può succedere. Comunque non mi pento di essere rimasta, il nostro vissuto meritava una seconda possibilità


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Per adesso sì. Nonostante tutto. Non faccio ipotesi per il futuro perchè non mi sento in grado di prevedere cosa accadrà. Vivo giorno per giorno con la consapevolezza che tutto può succedere. Comunque non mi pento di essere rimasta, il nostro vissuto meritava una seconda possibilità


E allora dattela davvero e dagliela davvero una seconda possibilità e proteggi quello che avete e...diglielo.


----------



## Lorella (21 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora dattela davvero e dagliela davvero una seconda possibilità e proteggi quello che avete e...diglielo.


Ammazza, Brunetta....quanto è difficile però! Piano piano.....che adesso tra le mie nuove certezze c'è quella di mettere me stessa al primo posto. Per troppo tempo mi sono dimenticata di me per assecondare le esigenze degli altri. E mò mi merito un pò di sano egoismo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ammazza, Brunetta....quanto è difficile però! Piano piano.....che adesso tra le mie nuove certezze c'è quella di mettere me stessa al primo posto. Per troppo tempo mi sono dimenticata di me per assecondare le esigenze degli altri. E mò mi merito un pò di sano egoismo.


Proteggere un bene che ritieni che abbia valore è difendere te stessa.


----------



## disincantata (21 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao disincantata.
> I motivi per cui siamo ancora insieme sono molteplici....ma mi rendo conto, proprio con il passare del tempo, che invece i suoi comportamenti successivi alla scoperta del tradimento, hanno contribuito in modo decisivo al mio progressivo "allontanamento". Lui semplicemente non ha fatto nulla. Inerzia totale. Passerà.......
> Invece per me era una condizione importante che lui tagliasse definitivamente i rapporti con l'altra (loro sono colleghi). Non ha voluto farlo, e non perchè fosse una cosa impossibile, ma perchè gli avrebbe procurato qualche disagio, qualche rogna, qualche fastidio, qualche kilometro in più per andare al lavoro......
> Beh, io di disagi ne ho avuti a palate.....quindi penso che un minimo di collaborazione da parte sua fosse doverosa. Forse sbaglio   Certi comportamenti alla lunga provocano disistima e distacco. Hai ragione quando dici che ci sono mariti pessimi pur in assenza di tradimento, però ti assicuro che sapere che, ogni santo giorno lavorativo questi due comunque si vedono, è una condizione molto logorante.


Hai ragione,  non ricordavo lavorassero insieme, inaccettabile. Forse avresti dovuto importi immediatamente sulla questione trasferimento. Prendere o lasciare.   Io feci il diavolo a 4 per una foto nel sito dell'orchestra dove scoprii che c'era lei, lo obbligai  a toglierla in pochi giorni o si sarebbe scordato di continuare a suonare,  e lei non cantava più con lui da 3 anni.  Mi irritava solo la foto. Mai vista di persona.


----------



## Lorella (23 Aprile 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai ragione,  non ricordavo lavorassero insieme, inaccettabile. Forse avresti dovuto importi immediatamente sulla questione trasferimento. Prendere o lasciare.   Io feci il diavolo a 4 per una foto nel sito dell'orchestra dove scoprii che c'era lei, lo obbligai  a toglierla in pochi giorni o si sarebbe scordato di continuare a suonare,  e lei non cantava più con lui da 3 anni.  Mi irritava solo la foto. Mai vista di persona.


Pensa invece che io la conosco da moltissimo tempo. Lei vive nel mio stesso paese, pertanto mi capita anche di incontrarla.....ti lascio immaginare il veleno che faccio ogni volta. Hai ragione....avrei dovuto essere irremovibile allora.


----------



## francoff (24 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Pensa invece che io la conosco da moltissimo tempo. Lei vive nel mio stesso paese, pertanto mi capita anche di incontrarla.....ti lascio immaginare il veleno che faccio ogni volta. Hai ragione....avrei dovuto essere irremovibile allora.



non conosco la tua storia , devo essere più recente, ma certo che è dura saperli assieme tutto il giorno e incontrarla in giro per strada....!!!! lei sposata felicemente?


----------



## Cuore2018 (24 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ammazza, Brunetta....quanto è difficile però! Piano piano.....che adesso tra le mie *nuove certezze c'è quella di mettere me stessa al primo posto*. Per troppo tempo mi sono dimenticata di me per assecondare le esigenze degli altri. E mò mi merito un pò di sano egoismo.


Penso che sia l'unico modo per affrontare un tradimento. Certo è una strada a volte pericolosa, perché non puoi sapere dove ti porta. Quando metti te stessa al primo posto, rischi di allontanarti ancora di più dalla coppia e gli esiti possono essere diversi.

Ma temo sia una tappa obbligata, un autorisarcimento che dobbiamo a noi stessi.


----------



## HP72 (26 Aprile 2018)

*Stessa barca ...*



Lorella ha detto:


> Per adesso sì. Nonostante tutto. Non faccio ipotesi per il futuro perchè non mi sento in grado di prevedere cosa accadrà. Vivo giorno per giorno con la consapevolezza che tutto può succedere. Comunque non mi pento di essere rimasta, il nostro vissuto meritava una seconda possibilità


Ciao Lorella, quello che scrivi mi ridà un pò di serenità perchè anche io, come te, mi ritrovo in una situazione analoga.
Ho appena pubblicato la mia storia e capisco la difficoltà di salutare il tuo compagno/a sapendo che per tutta la giornata starà vicina alla persona con cui ti ha tradito.
Anche nel mio caso la volontà di lei di cambiare lavoro è stata poca, capisco non sia un momento florido per cambiare ma ciò che conta è l'impegno che ci si mette o non ci si mette.
Nota positiva che tu cominci  a pensare a te stessa, io ci stò lavorando ed è il primo passo per capire veramente cosa vorrai fare, difficile lasciare o restare con qualcuno senza avere nessuno con cui "sostituirlo", si rischia di rimanere dipendenti da un affetto, cosa capitata anche a me ... 
Se invece quel qualcuno con cui "sostituire" il nostro compagno/a fossimo proprio noi ....


----------



## Lorella (26 Aprile 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> non conosco la tua storia , devo essere più recente, ma certo che è dura saperli assieme tutto il giorno e incontrarla in giro per strada....!!!! lei sposata felicemente?


Francoff......felicemente, allegramente con corna vicendevoli! Evviva
Ah...dimenticavo: anche lei due figli
Tutto il giorno sui social a postare foto, a lanciare frecciate alla sottoscritta, a sbandierare la sua finta felicità.....una persona talmente vuota che mi chiedo come possa aver fatto presa su mio marito. Mistero


----------



## Lorella (26 Aprile 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, quello che scrivi mi ridà un pò di serenità perchè anche io, come te, mi ritrovo in una situazione analoga.
> Ho appena pubblicato la mia storia e capisco la difficoltà di salutare il tuo compagno/a sapendo che per tutta la giornata starà vicina alla persona con cui ti ha tradito.
> Anche nel mio caso la volontà di lei di cambiare lavoro è stata poca, capisco non sia un momento florido per cambiare ma ciò che conta è l'impegno che ci si mette o non ci si mette.
> Nota positiva che tu cominci  a pensare a te stessa, io ci stò lavorando ed è il primo passo per capire veramente cosa vorrai fare, difficile lasciare o restare con qualcuno senza avere nessuno con cui "sostituirlo", si rischia di rimanere dipendenti da un affetto, cosa capitata anche a me ...
> Se invece quel qualcuno con cui "sostituire" il nostro compagno/a fossimo proprio noi ....


eh sì....è dura! Sarà anche una mia fissazione, ma io non riuscirei a frequentare come se niente fosse una persona con cui sono andata a letto....per cui credo che anche per loro sia così. Sai, molto tempo fa, quando mi decisi a scrivere qui sul forum la mia storia, ci fu un utente (di cui mi sfugge il nome) che mi scrisse una frase fulminante e quanto mai efficace nella sua sintesi (anche se volgarotta) . Mi disse che la regola aurea del traditore è la seguente: "al lavoro e nel palazzo, tieni sempre a bada il ca..o!" ed in effetti è proprio così. Perchè in un caso costringi comunque il tuo partner ad aver sempre a che fare con l'amante. Nell'altro lo costringi a saperti comunque sempre insieme all'amante. Ecco, direi che nel mio caso, quel campione di mio marito mi ha costretto a subire entrambe le situazioni, perchè anche se non viviamo nello stesso palazzo, in un piccolo centro è facile incontrarsi. 
In bocca al lupo a te


----------



## Lorella (26 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Penso che sia l'unico modo per affrontare un tradimento. Certo è una strada a volte pericolosa, perché non puoi sapere dove ti porta. Quando metti te stessa al primo posto, rischi di allontanarti ancora di più dalla coppia e gli esiti possono essere diversi.
> 
> Ma temo sia una tappa obbligata, un autorisarcimento che dobbiamo a noi stessi.


Ciao Sole. Hai ragione, il rischio c'è. Però dopo aver dato tutto per moltissimo tempo, ed aver rimediato un bel calcio in faccia, un bel risarcimento ci sta. Rischio compreso :up:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Francoff......felicemente, allegramente con corna vicendevoli! Evviva
> Ah...dimenticavo: anche lei due figli
> Tutto il giorno sui social a postare foto, a lanciare frecciate alla sottoscritta, a sbandierare la sua finta felicità.....una persona talmente vuota che mi chiedo come possa aver fatto presa su mio marito. Mistero


Ti rispondo come mi rispose mio marito “mica me la dovevo sposare”.


----------



## Lorella (26 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo come mi rispose mio marito “mica me la dovevo sposare”.


E che te lo dico a fare? Se non fosse una risposta irritante, ci si potrebbe anche ridere su. In effetti non fa una piega: la moglie con la testa sulle spalle. L'amante oca giuliva


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Sole. Hai ragione, il rischio c'è. Però dopo aver dato tutto per moltissimo tempo, ed aver rimediato un bel calcio in faccia, un bel risarcimento ci sta. Rischio compreso :up:


Assolutamente sì!
Anche perché a volte quello che apparentemente è un rischio, nella realtà è un'opportunitá.


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì!
> Anche perché a volte quello che apparentemente è un rischio, nella realtà è un'opportunitá.


Attenzione che qui ci sono molti opportunisti


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> E che te lo dico a fare? Se non fosse una risposta irritante, ci si potrebbe anche ridere su. In effetti non fa una piega: la moglie con la testa sulle spalle. L'amante oca giuliva


Però questa cosa fa pensare.

L'amante comunque è una persona con cui devi passare del tempo. Oltre al sesso, c'è un prima e un dopo. Per quanto un'amante non debba essere la tua compagna di vita, credo che un minimo di affinità, almeno una simpatia a pelle, ci debba essere. L'eros a volte passa anche attraverso il carattere di una persona, la sua testa.

Non trovo possibile fare ripetutamente sesso con qualcuno di totalmente incompatibile.

A meno che non si tratti di incontri sessuali occasionali.


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Attenzione che qui ci sono molti opportunisti


Ne sono consapevole


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ne sono consapevole


Tu sicuramente, era diretto a [MENTION=6001]Lorella[/MENTION]


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tu sicuramente, era diretto a [MENTION=6001]Lorella[/MENTION]


Pensavo facessi dell'ironia su di me, visto che io qui sopra un'opportunità me la sono sposata


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Pensavo facessi dell'ironia su di me, visto che io qui sopra un'opportunità me la sono sposata


Anche, ma era un consiglio per lorella


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Anche, ma era un consiglio per lorella


Giusto metterla in guardia


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Giusto metterla in guardia


Nooooo che metterla in guardia
Approfitti delle opportunità che il forum offre


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Francoff......felicemente, allegramente con corna vicendevoli! Evviva
> Ah...dimenticavo: anche lei due figli
> Tutto il giorno sui social a postare foto, a lanciare frecciate alla sottoscritta, a sbandierare la sua finta felicità.....una persona talmente vuota che mi chiedo come possa aver fatto presa su mio marito. Mistero


Sesso.
Serve altro?


----------



## Moni (27 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sesso.
> Serve altro?


E allora scopate e non fatevi beccare 

Solo che poi spesso scatta altro che crea un legame per forza 

forse non siamo monogami o forse solo si cerca tutto e tutto è difficile 
al momento io sono cosi felice sto bene che non mi passerebbe per la testa di tradire il mio compagno non ho bisogno di altro mi appaga in tutto ma siamo arrivati qui più maturi e consapevoli che un rapporto vada curato 
Entrambi al secondo giro insomma 

forse però dopo anni di responsabilità invece viene voglia di evadere
 la coppia dentro la famiglia spesso scoppia ( non è una giustificazione solo una constatazione di tante e troppe storie tutte uguali )

Si salvano in pochi e fortunati e anche bravi e ben assemblati

Il marito che spiffera le corna alla moglie dell amante della sua compagna inqualificabile invece X me


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E allora scopate e non fatevi beccare
> 
> Solo che poi spesso scatta altro che crea un legame per forza
> 
> ...


La prima che hai detto...,scopate senza farvi beccare.
Sei felice e contenta: che ci fai qua?

Mi raccomando ultimo post. Adesso si lavora.


----------



## ologramma (27 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E allora scopate e non fatevi beccare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moni (27 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La prima che hai detto...,scopate senza farvi beccare.
> Sei felice e contenta: che ci fai qua?
> 
> Mi raccomando ultimo post. Adesso si lavora.


Sono stata tradita e ho tradito .. Leggevo da tanto cercavo  di capire anche così 
E poi serve  confrontarsi per non rifare stessi errori 

Oggi treno destinazione sud ne ho di tempo


----------



## Moni (27 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> Moni ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E allora scopate e non fatevi beccare
> ...


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita e ho tradito .. Leggevo da tanto cercavo  di capire anche così
> E poi serve  confrontarsi per non rifare stessi errori
> 
> Oggi treno destinazione sud ne ho di tempo


Però gli altri devono lavorare

Vieni nel paese del  

Tradita e traditrice e ora? Tutto tornato alla normalità o si scopa in giro?


----------



## Moni (27 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Però gli altri devono lavorare
> 
> Vieni nel paese del
> 
> Tradita e traditrice e ora? Tutto tornato alla normalità o si scopa in giro?


Ma veramente sarei appunto in vacanza

ho un compagno e scopo  con lui 
A ma la fedeltà non pesa se sto bene 

Spero nel sole partita con cielo grigino..


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma veramente sarei appunto in vacanza
> 
> ho un compagno e scopo  con lui
> A ma la fedeltà non pesa se sto bene
> ...


Napoli sole  
Buona vacanza, mi raccomando in vacanza i freni si allentano.


----------



## Moni (27 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Napoli sole
> Buona vacanza, mi raccomando in vacanza i freni si allentano.


 Raggiungo mio amore lì per lavoro e siamo tutti figli muniti l'unico freno che allenterò e' quello della dieta al sud non è possibile 

Bene per sole meteo infatti è positivo


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Aprile 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Raggiungo mio amore lì per lavoro e siamo tutti figli muniti l'unico freno che allenterò e' quello della dieta al sud non è possibile
> 
> Bene per sole meteo infatti è positivo


Quindi un’altra sole. Hai trovato l’ammmmore vero: ex amante?


----------



## Lorella (27 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Nooooo che metterla in guardia
> Approfitti delle opportunità che il forum offre


Grazie del consiglio!


----------



## Lorella (27 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sesso.
> Serve altro?


No, non serve.
Anche se mi sfugge come si possa meccanicamente fare sesso con una persona e stop, non avere un minimo di scambio di opinioni che non riguardino il lavoro o cosa hai mangiato a pranzo. Ma forse questo è solo un MIO problema.
Alla tua inattaccabile motivazione aggiungo il "rincoglionimento del 45enne che scopre di piacere "


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio!


Vai che ci sono “brave” personcine


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> No, non serve.
> Anche se mi sfugge come si possa meccanicamente fare sesso con una persona e stop, non avere un minimo di scambio di opinioni che non riguardino il lavoro o cosa hai mangiato a pranzo. Ma forse questo è solo un MIO problema.
> Alla tua inattaccabile motivazione aggiungo il "rincoglionimento del 45enne che *scopre* di piacere "


Prima non ne era consapevole?


----------



## francoff (27 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Francoff......felicemente, allegramente con corna vicendevoli! Evviva
> Ah...dimenticavo: anche lei due figli
> Tutto il giorno sui social a postare foto, a lanciare frecciate alla sottoscritta, a sbandierare la sua finta felicità.....una persona talmente vuota che mi chiedo come possa aver fatto presa su mio marito. Mistero


A me questo fu risparmiato, non erano colleghi, si vedevano nel giorno libero di mia moglie.....non parlai mai con lui....lo vidi solo una volta ma ne ebbi una bella impressione.


----------



## Lorella (27 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Prima non ne era consapevole?


Ne è sempre stato consapevole. Oggettivamente mio marito è un bell'uomo e dimostra meno anni di quelli che ha. Però prima del tradimento è stato sulle sue, non si pavoneggiava. Diciamo che non andava a caccia.
Qualcosa poi sarà scattato....sicuramente provocato anche da lei. Le cose si sa, non si fanno da soli e ti assicuro che la tipa in questione non è donna modesta......anzi! Con ciò non giustifico, sia ben chiaro


----------



## Cuore2018 (27 Aprile 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> Alla tua inattaccabile motivazione aggiungo il "rincoglionimento del 45enne che scopre di piacere "


Un po' infantile questa immagine.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Un po' infantile questa immagine.


Non meno di un innamoramento in chat


----------



## Cuore2018 (27 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non meno di un innamoramento in chat


Un po', in effetti. E quasi irreale, aggiungerei. Però può essere che succeda veramente.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Un po', in effetti. E quasi irreale, aggiungerei. Però può essere che succeda veramente.


Come a un 45 enne piacere.


----------



## Cuore2018 (27 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Come a un 45 enne piacere.


Un 45 enne può piacere, assolutamente. Ma trovo molto infantile quel tipo d'uomo con la crisi di mezza età che sente improvvisamente l'esigenza di piacere e rimbambisce come un adolescente in piena tempesta ormonale.

La maturità deve servire a qualcosa. A non calare le braghe davanti al primo complimento, ad esempio. E questo vale sia per gli uomini che per le donne.

Se le/gli amanti servono ad appagare il tuo ego, c'è qualcosa che non funziona.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Un 45 enne può piacere, assolutamente. Ma trovo molto infantile quel tipo d'uomo con la crisi di mezza età che sente improvvisamente l'esigenza di piacere e rimbambisce come un adolescente in piena tempesta ormonale.
> 
> La maturità deve servire a qualcosa. A non calare le braghe davanti al primo complimento, ad esempio. E questo vale sia per gli uomini che per le donne.
> 
> Se le/gli amanti servono ad appagare il tuo ego, c'è qualcosa che non funziona.


Io lo intendo come il bue che dà del cornuto all’asino. La tua non è infantilismo è da donna matura e coscienziosa. Amen


----------



## Cuore2018 (27 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io lo intendo come il bue che dà del cornuto all’asino. *La tua* non è infantilismo è da donna matura e coscienziosa. Amen


La tua cosa? Non ho capito.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> La tua cosa? Non ho capito.


Va beh torna a surrient’


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2018)

Mai sentito parlare di second life??


----------



## Cuore2018 (27 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Va beh torna a surrient’


La mia storia?
Oh beh, io di cose infantili quando ho scoperto che il mio ex marito mi tradiva ne ho fatte a palate. Ho toccato il punto più basso della mia vita proprio mentre scrivevo su questo forum. Vivevo con gli ansiolitici in borsa, passavo dal pensare che tutto fosse tornato a posto, a momenti in cui avrei voluto dimenticare tutto e tutti, perfino me stessa.
Mi sono comportata più volte in modo ridicolo, purtroppo. Non stavo granché bene.

Ma le crisi di mezza età quando hai tutto per essere felice, eppure rischi tutto per provare i brividi di quando avevi 20 anni, mi fanno sorridere e sí, le trovo terribilmente infantili.

E, per la cronaca, mio marito l'ho conosciuto in carne ed ossa, tramite amicizie in comune. Non mi sono innamorata in chat, tanto per capirci.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> La mia storia?
> Oh beh, io di cose infantili quando ho scoperto che il mio ex marito mi tradiva ne ho fatte a palate. Ho toccato il punto più basso della mia vita proprio mentre scrivevo su questo forum. Vivevo con gli ansiolitici in borsa, passavo dal pensare che tutto fosse tornato a posto, a momenti in cui avrei voluto dimenticare tutto e tutti, perfino me stessa.
> Mi sono comportata più volte in modo ridicolo, purtroppo. Non stavo granché bene.
> 
> ...


ScusA ho capito male,  ero convinto che ti eri innamorata e scopato uno via forum.
AriscusA


----------



## oriente70 (27 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ScusA ho capito male,  ero convinto che ti eri innamorata e scopato uno via forum.
> AriscusA[emoji56]


E se avesse scopato uno del forum non sarebbe stato virtuale [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]..


----------



## Cuore2018 (27 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ScusA ho capito male,  ero convinto che ti eri innamorata e scopato uno via forum.
> AriscusA


No, ho conosciuto un pomeriggio d'inverno, tramite amici, un tipo che sapevo essere stato in passato un utente del forum, ma in quel momento non lo era più. Non l'avevo mai letto prima. Anche perché probabilmente non mi sarei mai innamorata se prima lo avessi letto :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> No, ho conosciuto un pomeriggio d'inverno, tramite amici, un tipo che sapevo essere stato in passato un utente del forum, ma in quel momento non lo era più. Non l'avevo mai letto prima. Anche perché probabilmente non mi sarei mai innamorata se prima lo avessi letto :rotfl:


----------



## Lorella (27 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Un po' infantile questa immagine.


Infantilissima. Da vero bamboccione


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> No, ho conosciuto un pomeriggio d'inverno, tramite amici, un tipo che sapevo essere stato in passato un utente del forum, ma in quel momento non lo era più. Non l'avevo mai letto prima. Anche perché probabilmente non mi sarei mai innamorata se prima lo avessi letto :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Novembre 2018)

Trascorso un anno. Sono fermo al palo. Rabbia, delusione, sembrano non finire mai. Stiamo ''bene'' insieme, ma è un continuo rimuginare, da quando apro gli occhi la mattina. Sento di volerle bene, sono affettuoso e pieno di attenzioni, ma anche pieno di rancore, rabbia e non riesco ad amarla a pieno. Resisto perché non so cosa fare, perche vedo che mi ama ancora, perche non voglio far soffrire le nostre figlie, perché mi sembra ancora assurdo che quella splendida coppia che eravamo abbia attraversato una crisi cosi profonda da far tradire me prima e dal far intraprendere una relazione a lei. Io sono a pezzi, lei un po meglio piu ottimista che il tempo ci aiuti. Questo è quanto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Trascorso un anno. Sono fermo al palo. Rabbia, delusione, sembrano non finire mai. Stiamo ''bene'' insieme, ma è un continuo rimuginare, da quando apro gli occhi la mattina. Sento di volerle bene, sono affettuoso e pieno di attenzioni, ma anche pieno di rancore, rabbia e non riesco ad amarla a pieno. Resisto perché non so cosa fare, perche vedo che mi ama ancora, perche non voglio far soffrire le nostre figlie, perché mi sembra ancora assurdo che quella splendida coppia che eravamo abbia attraversato una crisi cosi profonda da far tradire me prima e dal far intraprendere una relazione a lei. Io sono a pezzi, lei un po meglio piu ottimista che il tempo ci aiuti. Questo è quanto.


Sai cosa è anomalo in te (non unico vedi [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] [MENTION=5902]Jim Cain[/MENTION] ) è che tu per primo hai tradito eppure non riesci a digerire il tradimento di lei.
In questi casi credo che si dovrebbe riflettere sulle ragioni del proprio tradimento.
Bisognerebbe capire se il proprio tradimento sia stato causa del successivo e riconoscere comunque le proprie responsabilità nella rottura del NOI e riuscire a perdonarsi che è altra cosa dall’assolversi.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai cosa è anomalo in te (non unico vedi [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] [MENTION=5902]Jim Cain[/MENTION] ) è che tu per primo hai tradito eppure non riesci a digerire il tradimento di lei.
> In questi casi credo che si dovrebbe riflettere sulle ragioni del proprio tradimento.
> Bisognerebbe capire se il proprio tradimento sia stato causa del successivo e riconoscere comunque le proprie responsabilità nella rottura del NOI e riuscire a perdonarsi che è altra cosa dall’assolversi.


Ci penso spessissimo e se mido colpe supero momentaneamente la cosa. Ma poi scattano le differenze che sono a mio avviso abissali. Il mio tradimento serve a capire che puo capitare di avere forte interesse ecc ma mi è servito anche a capire che quando superi un certo livello devi decidere a cosa dare priorità. Ecco questo non lo ha fatto. E fa tantissimo.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ci penso spessissimo e se mido colpe supero momentaneamente la cosa. Ma poi scattano le differenze che sono a mio avviso abissali. Il mio tradimento serve a capire che puo capitare di avere forte interesse ecc ma mi è servito anche a capire che quando superi un certo livello devi decidere a cosa dare priorità. Ecco questo non lo ha fatto. E fa tantissimo.


E poi aggiungo mostrizzazione pesante, che conosco bene lui, che ci sono stati momenti tutti insieme, chelavorano insieme, che da mesi le dicevo ho capito tutto e lei negava spudoratamente. Ecco dettagli non da poco.


----------



## mistral (6 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ci penso spessissimo e se mido colpe supero momentaneamente la cosa. Ma poi scattano le differenze che sono a mio avviso abissali. Il mio tradimento serve a capire che puo capitare di avere forte interesse ecc ma mi è servito anche a capire che quando superi un certo livello devi decidere a cosa dare priorità. Ecco questo non lo ha fatto. E fa tantissimo.


L’intensità della botta che si prende se si cade,non la si può decidere.
Quando ci si apre ad altri,non si può sapere quanto verremo coinvolti.
Avete avuto due coinvolgimenti diversi ,non perché uno sia stato più bravo e l’altra più cattiva.Sono semplicemente situazioni che quando ti ci infili non si sa come e se finiranno.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> L’intensità della botta che si prende se si cade,non la si può decidere.
> Quando ci si apre ad altri,non si può sapere quanto verremo coinvolti.
> Avete avuto due coinvolgimenti diversi ,non perché uno sia stato più bravo e l’altra più cattiva.Sono semplicemente situazioni che quando ti ci infili non si sa come e se finiranno.


Sbagli. Fidati. Anche io molto coinvolto. Non ho voluto tradurlo in relazione fissa, sessuale sentimentale e ho deciso di fermare la dipendenza perche devi scegliere prima che l altro scopra e debba vivere l inferno. Prima che stesso tu aggiunga troppo e diventa difficile poi eliminare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ci penso spessissimo e se mido colpe supero momentaneamente la cosa. Ma poi scattano le differenze che sono a mio avviso abissali. Il mio tradimento serve a capire che puo capitare di avere forte interesse ecc ma mi è servito anche a capire che quando superi un certo livello devi decidere a cosa dare priorità. Ecco questo non lo ha fatto. E fa tantissimo.





Eagle72 ha detto:


> E poi aggiungo mostrizzazione pesante, che conosco bene lui, che ci sono stati momenti tutti insieme, chelavorano insieme, che da mesi le dicevo ho capito tutto e lei negava spudoratamente. Ecco dettagli non da poco.


Questo è quello che intendevo con assolversi.
Tu istituisci un tuo tribunale interno in cui valuti le colpe e assolvi te e condanni lei.
Invece io dico di assumerti la tua responsabilità, riconoscere il peso di ciò che hai fatto e poi perdonarti.
Se ti assolvi e non perdoni resta quel fastidio di cui ci hai parlato.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che intendevo con assolversi.
> Tu istituisci un tuo tribunale interno in cui valuti le colpe e assolvi te e condanni lei.
> Invece io dico di assumerti la tua responsabilità, riconoscere il peso di ciò che hai fatto e poi perdonarti.
> Se ti assolvi e non perdoni resta quel fastidio di cui ci hai parlato.


Ognuno di noi ha un proprio tribunale..forse anche mia moglie ne ha uno...anni fa quando ho confessato  l ho fatto di mia sponte perché soffrivo io, (non perche lei avesse scoperto), l ho fatto in un punto determinato della storia (prima e unica volta a letto)...confessato solo un bacio....non ho mai detto dei sentimenti provati. Mi disse ti perdono forse anche perche sapeva che mi aveva esasperato con alcuni atteggiamenti..e perche forse ha capito che il primo a soffrirne ero io. Lei l'ho fermata io dopo inseguimento di anni,  era argomento quotidiano oramai, lanciavo frecciatine, ...ci ha fatto l'amore per mesi, per frequentarlo ha spesso sblognato figlie a me, miei, a suo padre ecc. Per vederlo ha inventato scuse che hanno modificato nostre scelte tipo wd.  Lei capace di vivere doppia vita sessuale...cosa per me impensabile...per riprendermi dallo choc di aver tradito ho dovuto lavorare non sai quanto...prima di poterla guardare in faccia e tornare a farci l.amore. lei no. E mi fa male. C è freddezza, calcolo, cattiveria, reiterazione volta a soddisfare se senza se e ma. Come se non avesse un matrimonio ma un fidanzamento del cazzo. Dimenticavo..ovviamente all'inizio ha detto ho fatto tutto per amore. Ora dice che cazzata ho fatto. Per me sono amori finti, paliativi di momentanee difficoltà di coppia e come tali devono essere trattati. Sforzandosi realmente a non assecondarli.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha un proprio tribunale..forse anche mia moglie ne ha uno...anni fa quando ho confessato  l ho fatto di mia sponte perché soffrivo io, (non perche lei avesse scoperto), l ho fatto in un punto determinato della storia (prima e unica volta a letto)...confessato solo un bacio....non ho mai detto dei sentimenti provati. Mi disse ti perdono forse anche perche sapeva che mi aveva esasperato con alcuni atteggiamenti..e perche forse ha capito che il primo a soffrirne ero io. Lei l ho fermata io dopo inseguimento di anni,  era argomento quotidiano oramai, lanciavo frecciatine, ...ci ha fatto l amore per mesi, per frequentarlo ha spesso sblognato figlie a me, miei, ecc. Per vederlo ha inventato scuse che hanno modificato nostre scelte tipo wd.  Lei capace di vivere doppia vita sessuale...cosa per me impensabile...per riprendermi dallo choc di aver tradito ho dovuto lavorare non sai quanto...prima di poterla guardare in faccia e tornare a farci l.amore. lei no. E mi fa male. C è freddezza, calcolo, cattiveria, reiterazione volta a soddisfare se senza se e ma. Come se non avesse un matrimonio ma un fidanzamento del cazzo.


Non ce la fai.
Ti capisco.
Ma non ce la fai e non ce la farai.
Considera una alternativa.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ce la fai.
> Ti capisco.
> Ma non ce la fai e non ce la farai.
> Considera una alternativa.


Facile a dirsi. 25 anni insieme, unica donna della mia vita, mi ama e chiede scusa, la amo anche se deluso, rabbioso e congelato. Figlie che non vivono tutto cio e pensano siamo perfetti. Abbiamo mille interessi comuni e sembra assurdo cio che è successo. Tempesta perfetta. O era l amore della sua vita e doveva restarci o è stata di un superficiale pazzesco.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Facile a dirsi. 25 anni insieme, unica donna della mia vita, mi ama e chiede scusa, la amo anche se deluso, rabbioso e congelato. Figlie che non vivono tutto cio e pensano siamo perfetti. Abbiamo mille interessi comuni e sembra assurdo cio che è successo. Tempesta perfetta.


E allora SE VUOI superare devi cambiare prospettiva.
Se ripeti sempre lo stesso ragionamento arriverai sempre alla stessa conclusione.
Devi separare le responsabilità verso la vostra relazione dalle ferite narcisistiche.
SE VUOI.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Facile a dirsi. 25 anni insieme, unica donna della mia vita, mi ama e chiede scusa, la amo anche se deluso, rabbioso e congelato. Figlie che non vivono tutto cio e pensano siamo perfetti. Abbiamo mille interessi comuni e sembra assurdo cio che è successo. Tempesta perfetta. O era l amore della sua vita e doveva restarci o è stata di un superficiale pazzesco.


Quindi, in qualunque verso la giri ..non va bene niente....nonti starai crogiolando nel vittimismo ? 
Qual’e il vero problema adesso ?
- che non ti fidi ?
- Che lei ti sembri diversa da come la credevi?
- che possa amare ancora l’altro ?
- che torni a tradire?
- lesa maestà?


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha un proprio tribunale..forse anche mia moglie ne ha uno...anni fa quando ho confessato  l ho fatto di mia sponte perché soffrivo io, (non perche lei avesse scoperto), l ho fatto in un punto determinato della storia (prima e unica volta a letto)...confessato solo un bacio....non ho mai detto dei sentimenti provati. Mi disse ti perdono forse anche perche sapeva che mi aveva esasperato con alcuni atteggiamenti..e perche forse ha capito che il primo a soffrirne ero io. Lei l'ho fermata io dopo inseguimento di anni,  era argomento quotidiano oramai, lanciavo frecciatine, ...ci ha fatto l'amore per mesi, per frequentarlo ha spesso sblognato figlie a me, miei, a suo padre ecc. Per vederlo ha inventato scuse che hanno modificato nostre scelte tipo wd.  Lei capace di vivere doppia vita sessuale...cosa per me impensabile...per riprendermi dallo choc di aver tradito ho dovuto lavorare non sai quanto...prima di poterla guardare in faccia e tornare a farci l.amore. lei no. E mi fa male. C è freddezza, calcolo, cattiveria, reiterazione volta a soddisfare se senza se e ma. Come se non avesse un matrimonio ma un fidanzamento del cazzo. Dimenticavo..ovviamente all'inizio ha detto ho fatto tutto per amore. Ora dice che cazzata ho fatto. Per me sono amori finti, paliativi di momentanee difficoltà di coppia e come tali devono essere trattati. Sforzandosi realmente a non assecondarli.



Caro Eagle, sei una persona nobile per ii tuoi principi e credimi che ti capisco bene, anche per il carattere della vostra storia, simile alla mia.
Anche secondo me devi sforzarti per cambiare prospettiva mentale. Tu sei stato responsabile e maturo chiudendo quella storia che stava prendendo una brutta piega per il coinvolgimento provato. Ci hai ragionato e hai capito il da farsi. 
Lei non l'ha fatto...e qui ti capisco perché è un grande dolore. Sul perché non l'abbia fatto penso che avrai le tue spiegazioni, personali e da parte di tua moglie. Ne avrete parlato fino alla nausea presumo.
Ma se una storia extra va avanti è logico che sia accompagnata da tutte quelle componenti antipaticissime (eufemismo) come inganni, menzogne, sotterfugi ed è altrettanto normale che ci si chieda come sia possibile che una persona (e per di più la 'nostra' persona) possa essere così fredda e cinica da reggere quell'inganno...io continuo a chiedermelo, ma ho anche capito una cosa e cioè che bisognerebbe trovarcisi nella situazione, che magari sfugge di mano perché si è deboli in quel momento o troppo presi, troppo vulnerabili.   
Pertanto, siccome fa tutto parte del corollario, del "copione", io lavorerei ancora e di più su me stesso per vedere la cosa per quella che è: un tradimento, 'semplicemente' uno schifoso e ordinario tradimento. 
Le persone lo fanno così...le modalità sono quelle, c'è bisogno di mentire e di ingannare, e sto dicendo un'ovvietà.

Certo che ora lei dice di aver fatto una cazzata, l'amore, che come tu hai ben capito essere finto e un palliativo in queste brutte faccende, è sfumato, vaporizzato. Resta il dolore che sicuramente proverà, per avere sciupato una cosa così bella come era la vostra unione.
Ho detto sciupata, non distrutta.   
Come ci si riesce a non distruggere e a non farsi distruggere?
Perdonando, o per lo meno, disponendoci in modo tale da favorire, col tempo, questo perdono.
Non credo che ci siano altre maniere...
E prima di questo (che difficilmente verrà presto) arrivare a comprendere per poi accettare, che non vuol dire per niente condividere.
Perché se si arriva ad accettare non significa essere complici e legittimare. Restiamo persone diverse che possono restare unite pur con le loro diversità. 
E questo è possibile!


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi, in qualunque verso la giri ..non va bene niente....nonti starai crogiolando nel vittimismo ?
> Qual’e il vero problema adesso ?
> - che non ti fidi ?
> - Che lei ti sembri diversa da come la credevi?
> ...


Avevo fiducia ceca. Ora la ho ma con le pinze, perché ha spergiurato per tanti mesi difronte a evidenze chiarissime. Soprattutto per coprire la situazione mi dipingeva come una merda di marito e padre. Ha ammesso che lo faceva per giustificarsi. Lavorano saltuariamente insieme e mai ho fatto sceneggiate...credi che sia da tutti? Lui tornato alla carica...e lei respinto. Credi sia da tutti fidarsi? Lo faccio. Certo alle volte ho paura di essere ripreso per il culo. Lei è cambiata..forse si..lei dice piu matura e consapevole...la preferivo pero prima...piu naturale. Che lo ami ancora no....che abbia vissuto qualcosa di forte..si...(se scopi per mesi e te ne fotti di casa e dei rischi annessi quantomeno sei dipendente/presa/innamorata) e fa male ..avrei preferito non saperlo. Torni a tradire?..no. se lo fa   sarebbe tutto piu semplice per me. Lesa maestà..  che dirti? Conosci qualcuno che scopra la moglie con un amante da anni e non si senta leso?


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Facile a dirsi. 25 anni insieme, *unica donna della mia vita,* mi ama e chiede scusa, la amo anche se deluso, rabbioso e congelato. Figlie che non vivono tutto cio e pensano siamo perfetti. Abbiamo mille interessi comuni e sembra assurdo cio che è successo. Tempesta perfetta. O era l amore della sua vita e doveva restarci o è stata di un superficiale pazzesco.



Scusami ma mi ci è cascato l'occhio...non lo puoi più dire. Anche tu sei stato in intimità con un'altra, sia fisicamente che spiritualmente (hai detto che eri coinvolto).
Perdona la pignoleria


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Novembre 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Eagle, sei una persona nobile per ii tuoi principi e credimi che ti capisco bene, anche per il carattere della vostra storia, simile alla mia.
> Anche secondo me devi sforzarti per cambiare prospettiva mentale. Tu sei stato responsabile e maturo chiudendo quella storia che stava prendendo una brutta piega per il coinvolgimento provato. Ci hai ragionato e hai capito il da farsi.
> Lei non l'ha fatto...e qui ti capisco perché è un grande dolore. Sul perché non l'abbia fatto penso che avrai le tue spiegazioni, personali e da parte di tua moglie. Ne avrete parlato fino alla nausea presumo.
> Ma se una storia extra va avanti è logico che sia accompagnata da tutte quelle componenti antipaticissime (eufemismo) come inganni, menzogne, sotterfugi ed è altrettanto normale che ci si chieda come sia possibile che una persona (e per di più la 'nostra' persona) possa essere così fredda e cinica da reggere quell'inganno...io continuo a chiedermelo, ma ho anche capito una cosa e cioè che bisognerebbe trovarcisi nella situazione, che magari sfugge di mano perché si è deboli in quel momento o troppo presi, troppo vulnerabili.
> ...


Grazie diletta. Spero di riuscirci, perché sono esausto. Tra storia, sentori, scoperta e ricostruzione sono quasi tre anni. Grazie.


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Grazie diletta. Spero di riuscirci, perché sono esausto. Tra storia, sentori, scoperta e ricostruzione sono quasi tre anni. Grazie.


Di niente!
Io comunque ci ho messo di più!


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Novembre 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusami ma mi ci è cascato l'occhio...non lo puoi più dire. Anche tu sei stato in intimità con un'altra, sia fisicamente che spiritualmente (hai detto che eri coinvolto).
> Perdona la pignoleria


Hai ragione...credimi...non la sento tale...una sola volta, fatta credimi con la testa altrove (già percepivo senso di colpa e disagio)...voluta bene si. Tanto. Dipendente? Si. Andarci a letto seconda volta e ribadire che merda ero come padre e marito..no! Si fa tesoro....e da allora credimi...spesso ricevo attenzioni ecc ma sono molto scostante. Dare spazio, far crescere simpatia, poi confidenza, poi dipendenza ..è un attimo. No grazie. Neanche ora che sto soffrendo e dopo la relazione di mia moglie do spazio. Non fa per me. Capitare in situazioni piccanti, sentimentali ecc non ci vuol nulla. Se ami e hai un impegno ne scappi. Ps quando ho tradito non ho dormito per mesi..avevo messo in discussione e tradito fiducia di chi non meritava. Non saprò mai se senza mio tradimento lei ci sarebbe cascata. Lei dice che non ha inciso se non pochissimo. Eravamo distanti e litigiosi. Mi pesa forse che lei non si sia fermata a capire le conseguenze...che anche senza scoperte ci sarebbero state. Ha preferito negare a se stessa il problema e poi a me. Perche stava bene! Quel mondo senza problemi era bellissimo e irrinunciabile. Questo dice. Le credo ma mi sta sul.... perché è scorretto ..finto... e spesso mi pento di non averle fatto provare l altra strada...magari si tiravano bicchieri dopo una settimana... perché fuori casa siamo tutti migliori. Lei è stupenda, simpatica intelligente...grazie che lui avesse perso la testa. Ma avrebbe sopportato il suo carattere come è a casa? E no...troppo comodo. Messaggini, scopata,  cuoricini e po a casa litigare per le figlie, bollette, mutuo.
Io l ho capito. Ho capito che mi ero infilato in un mondo fatato che mi avrebbe portato allo sfascio. Forse l 'ho capito tardi?.presto? Non so. Certo molto molto prima di lei. Soprattutto lui avrebbe sopportato una che apriva le gambe pur essendo sposata...(pensa che ci siamo parlati e lui giustificava...dicendo era tutto inevitabile... gli ho chiesto..se fosse tua moglie cosa penseresti? Che era inevitabile o che era una stronza che ti ha preso per il culo per tempo indefinito? Ovviamente muto. )e lei...avrebbe sopportato uno che per anni stava prendendo per culo la moglie? ...perche questo si sarebbe ritrovata accanto. Lei dice mai pensato a sostituirti, era un aggiunta, speravo di chiudere quanto prima. Grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Hai ragione...credimi...non la sento tale...una sola volta, fatta credimi con la testa altrove (già percepivo senso di colpa e disagio)...voluta bene si. Tanto. Dipendente? Si. Andarci a letto seconda volta e ribadire che merda ero come padre e marito..no! Si fa tesoro....e da allora credimi...spesso ricevo attenzioni ecc ma sono molto scostante. Dare spazio, far crescere simpatia, poi confidenza, poi dipendenza ..è un attimo. No grazie. Neanche ora che sto soffrendo e dopo la relazione di mia moglie do spazio. Non fa per me. Capitare in situazioni piccanti, sentimentali ecc non ci vuol nulla. Se ami e hai un impegno ne scappi. Ps quando ho tradito non ho dormito per mesi..avevo messo in discussione e tradito fiducia di chi non meritava. Non saprò mai se senza mio tradimento lei ci sarebbe cascata. Lei dice che non ha inciso se non pochissimo. Eravamo distanti e litigiosi. Mi pesa forse che lei non si sia fermata a capire le conseguenze...che anche senza scoperte ci sarebbero state. Ha preferito negare a se stessa il problema e poi a me. Perche stava bene! Quel mondo senza problemi era bellissimo e irrinunciabile. Questo dice. Le credo ma mi sta sul.... perché è scorretto ..finto... e spesso mi pento di non averle fatto provare l altra strada...magari si tiravano bicchieri dopo una settimana... perché fuori casa siamo tutti migliori. Lei è stupenda, simpatica intelligente...grazie che lui avesse perso la testa. Ma avrebbe sopportato il suo carattere come è a casa? E no...troppo comodo. Messaggini, scopata,  cuoricini e po a casa litigare per le figlie, bollette, mutuo.
> Io l ho capito. Ho capito che mi ero infilato in un mondo fatato che mi avrebbe portato allo sfascio. Forse l 'ho capito tardi?.presto? Non so. Certo molto molto prima di lei. Soprattutto lui avrebbe sopportato una che apriva le gambe pur essendo sposata...(pensa che ci siamo parlati e lui giustificava...dicendo era tutto inevitabile... gli ho chiesto..se fosse tua moglie cosa penseresti? Che era inevitabile o che era una stronza che ti ha preso per il culo per tempo indefinito? Ovviamente muto. )e lei...avrebbe sopportato uno che per anni stava prendendo per culo la moglie? ...perche questo si sarebbe ritrovata accanto. Lei dice mai pensato a sostituirti, era un aggiunta, speravo di chiudere quanto prima. Grazie!


Ma il tradimento è (insopportabile per il tradito) prevalentemente una vacanza da adolescenti, non è una alternativa al matrimonio.


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2018)

*normalità?*

Quale normalità?  Comunque vada esiste sempre un prima ed un dopo... 
Possono raccontartela e te la puoi raccontare ma il nostro cervello è un archivio incancellabile. 
Forse è possibile valutare i vari gradi delle modalità del tradimento, ma sempre tradimento è... non ho mai conosciuto traditi/e che abbiano parlato di normalità. 
Se non ci si separa ci si adegua, ma resta latente un pensiero stabile "lo ha potuto fare"...
Resto del parere che il tradimento sia connaturato in gran parte delle persone, in fondo non è reato innamorarsi di un'altra persona, ma come si gestisca questa evenienza dipende sempre da noi.
Ho chiesto a molti come avrebbero reagito in caso di tradimento e, come immaginavo, rispondevano di non saperlo, di dover valutare la situazione, di pensare a come muoversi... mentivano, la prima reazione è sempre sconforto, offesa, senso di raggiro e di sconfitta per la complicità finita.
Si può stare insieme, cercare di riscostruire, magari per motivi contingenti come figli, problemi economici e di opportunità, desiderio di non sprecfre quello che si pensava fosse un grande sentimento, ma si dovranno sempre fare i conti con la fiducia che è diventata come un cristallo caduto... anche se non si rompe l'incrinatura non sarà mai ricomposta.
Tutto si può fare, la volontà è sovrana, ma la normalità di prima non esisterà, resterà una normalità mediata con il timore che possa accadere ancora e con la sospettosità su ogni situazone sensibile o dubitativa.
Insomma anche se qualcuno riesce a ricompattare la coppia, non mi pare sia una situazione di serenità senza ombre.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Avevo fiducia ceca. Ora la ho ma con le pinze, perché ha spergiurato per tanti mesi difronte a evidenze chiarissime. Soprattutto per coprire la situazione mi dipingeva come una merda di marito e padre. Ha ammesso che lo faceva per giustificarsi. Lavorano saltuariamente insieme e mai ho fatto sceneggiate...credi che sia da tutti? Lui tornato alla carica...e lei respinto. Credi sia da tutti fidarsi? Lo faccio. Certo alle volte ho paura di essere ripreso per il culo. Lei è cambiata..forse si..lei dice piu matura e consapevole...la preferivo pero prima...piu naturale. Che lo ami ancora no....che abbia vissuto qualcosa di forte..si...(se scopi per mesi e te ne fotti di casa e dei rischi annessi quantomeno sei dipendente/presa/innamorata) e fa male ..avrei preferito non saperlo. Torni a tradire?..no. se lo fa   sarebbe tutto piu semplice per me. Lesa maestà..  che dirti? Conosci qualcuno che scopra la moglie con un amante da anni e non si senta leso?


Quello che sto cercando di capire è il motivo per cui non riesci ad andare oltre . 
Lei si è “distratta” e ha mentito. Lo ha lasciato e ti ha chiesto scusa . La senti sincera. Ti sta dimostrando che ci tiene a te . Ti ha detto che è stato un errore. Ora tutto procede per il meglio. Quindi cosa c’e che non va ? Perché non riesci ad andare Oltre?
Non capisco la vera ragione per cui non riesci a scalare .


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quello che sto cercando di capire è il motivo per cui non riesci ad andare oltre .
> Lei si è “distratta” e ha mentito. Lo ha lasciato e ti ha chiesto scusa . La senti sincera. Ti sta dimostrando che ci tiene a te . Ti ha detto che è stato un errore. Ora tutto procede per il meglio. Quindi cosa c’e che non va ? Perché non riesci ad andare Oltre?
> Non capisco la vera ragione per cui non riesci a scalare .


Perché giurava che era tutto ok e che io ero assurdo anche solo a pensare una cosa del genere...e mi tranquillizzava dicendo per me sei importante, ti amo, come ti viene in mente una roba del genere! tu e le bambine siete tutto per me...nel frattempo magari era con lui o si stava organizzando.....ti pare poco? Io ancora ricordo il giorno in cui sono tornato a casa dopo aver tradito...un senso di colpa incredibile...avrei voluto sparire...non sono riuscito a essere affettuoso con lei finché non ho condiviso la mia difficoltà. Essere doppi, con convinzione, per lunghi mesi richiede un pelo sullo stomaco non da poco..una mancanza di empatia con partner ufficiale...una mancanza di immedesimazione nell'altro.. ora so che lei è cosi...e certo fai fatica a riaprirti...lo fai razionalmente ma inconsciamente non sei più sereno. Lei perché si fida di me secondo te? Perche alla prima cazzata sa benissimo che me lo legge in faccia, sa che sono a disagio e soprattutto tanto che sono stato a disagio che me ne tengo lontano. Il suo disagio è avvenuto per me dopo troppo tempo. Anzi non lo ha avuto ...e dentro di me scatta ''ma allora cosa siamo noi per te?''. Se rischi per anni di perdere ''noi'' significa che per te quello che siamo non conta nulla o cmq meno della giostra luccicante. Credimi il problema non è tradire ...in una storia lunga un tradimento puo' starci..ma una relazione mantenuta, voluta, per mesi, anni, può comportare o separazione o uno stallo come quello nostro. Certo il tradito perde amore. Più è alto il conto  presentato in termini di tempo, sesso, menzogne, nervosismo a casa, al partner più la reazione dello stesso sarà proporzionale. Cosi la vedo. Tutto qua. Secondo me (cit ). Cmq secondo me c è anche un problema..la differente considerazione del sesso. Per me importantissimo...e infatti quando c è stato mi sono sentito male..in quel momento avevo violato il noi. Ero una merda che stava giocando col matrimonio..Per lei la violazione non era quello, ma la confidenza, l 'aprirsi, il condividere. E quindi averlo fatto e ripetuto per mesi non le pesava sulla coscienza. Per me è il termometro del coinvolgimento e del disagio inesistente verso me. E poi nella ricostruzione pesa tanto...per me ora fare l'amore è un incontro con pensieri negativi. Sento il suo corpo violato...quando sono venti anni che sei insieme lo senti tuo. Prima sfiorarlo era un brivido. Mi bastava vedere un lembo di pelle e impazzivo. Ora sono molto piu freddo. È come andare a cena nello stesso locale e stesso tavolo dove va il tuo partner con l'amante. Be un po ti sta sul cazzo no. Ecco..posso evitare palazzo dove si incontravano, posso vendere la nostra auto...ma per me farci l'amore è purtroppo anche un rivivere il trauma.


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quale normalità?  Comunque vada esiste sempre un prima ed un dopo...
> Possono raccontartela e te la puoi raccontare ma il nostro cervello è un archivio incancellabile.
> Forse è possibile valutare i vari gradi delle modalità del tradimento, ma sempre tradimento è... non ho mai conosciuto traditi/e che abbiano parlato di normalità.
> Se non ci si separa ci si adegua, ma resta latente un pensiero stabile "lo ha potuto fare"...
> ...


discorso sensato. Si può restare in coppia con il tarlo del dubbio? Lo ha fatto, quindi può rifarlo nuovamente? Forse no...forse avviene la nascita di una nuova consapevolezza. Io nel dubbio ho mollato. Questo rumore di sottofondo non se ne andava ed ho preferito tagliare. Mi è andata bene xchè le vicissitudini che sono accorse dopo mi hanno confermato il dubbio.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> discorso sensato. Si può restare in coppia con il tarlo del dubbio? Lo ha fatto, quindi può rifarlo nuovamente? Forse no...forse avviene la nascita di una nuova consapevolezza. Io nel dubbio ho mollato. Questo rumore di sottofondo non se ne andava ed ho preferito tagliare. Mi è andata bene xchè le vicissitudini che sono accorse dopo mi hanno confermato il dubbio.


Perciò dico che se becco seconda volta mi rende tutto facile. Voglio darle una chance, dopo 25 anni lo devo a lei, a me e alle nostre figlie. Ma decidere una cosa e poi attuarla è ben altro. Ps. Se avesse voluto continuare non confessava. Io in mano avevo poco.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai cosa è anomalo in te (non unico vedi @_Kid_ @_Jim Cain_ ) è che tu per primo hai tradito eppure non riesci a digerire il tradimento di lei.
> In questi casi credo che si dovrebbe riflettere sulle ragioni del proprio tradimento.
> Bisognerebbe capire se il proprio tradimento sia stato causa del successivo e riconoscere comunque le proprie responsabilità nella rottura del NOI e riuscire a perdonarsi che è altra cosa dall’assolversi.


Cara Brunetta,
anch'io rivolsi la stessa domanda al mio psichiatra (un luminare nel campo), e la risposta - esemplificando - fu più o meno la seguente, e cioè che non è che siccome in passato hai investito qualcuno con la macchina allora nel momento in cui sei TU a venire investito non senti dolore per il solo fatto di averlo fatto in passato, risposta che travolgeva - in modo per me del tutto convincente - la risposta che mi aveva dato un altro psicologo - di formazione psicospirituale, allievo di Naranjo - secondo il quale invece il lavoro che avrei dovuto fare sarebbe stato quello di evitare quanto più possibile di 'personalizzare' il tradimento e di guardare allo stesso come se fossi un terzo rispetto all'accaduto, e di valutarlo non in relazione a me ma come fatto in sè (sottintendendo la sostanziale indifferenza, quando non addirittura irrilevanza, per un fatto come il tradimento).

Sarebbe ovviamente fantastico schematizzare e reagire di conseguenza come se fossimo automi ('l'ho fatto io, lo hai fatto tu, 1 a 1 palla al centro) ma siamo umani e non funziona così. 

Con riguardo al MIO caso, il tradimento che ho subìto (2014) non è stato certamente causato dal mio (2011) giacchè la mia compagna il mio lo ha scoperto nel 2016, e cioè due anni DOPO da quando avevo scoperto il suo.
Cioè, all'epoca del suo tradimento lei non sapeva del mio, per cui il mio non può essere certamente stato causa del suo, avvenuto autonomamente.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché giurava che era tutto ok e che io ero assurdo anche solo a pensare una cosa del genere...e mi tranquillizzava dicendo per me sei importante, ti amo, come ti viene in mente una roba del genere! tu e le bambine siete tutto per me...nel frattempo magari era con lui o si stava organizzando.....ti pare poco? Io ancora ricordo il giorno in cui sono tornato a casa dopo aver tradito...un senso di colpa incredibile...avrei voluto sparire...non sono riuscito a essere affettuoso con lei finché non ho condiviso la mia difficoltà. Essere doppi, con convinzione, per lunghi mesi richiede un pelo sullo stomaco non da poco..una mancanza di empatia con partner ufficiale...una mancanza di immedesimazione nell'altro.. ora so che lei è cosi...e certo fai fatica a riaprirti...lo fai razionalmente ma inconsciamente non sei più sereno. Lei perché si fida di me secondo te? Perche alla prima cazzata sa benissimo che me lo legge in faccia, sa che sono a disagio e soprattutto tanto che sono stato a disagio che me ne tengo lontano. Il suo disagio è avvenuto per me dopo troppo tempo. Anzi non lo ha avuto ...e dentro di me scatta ''ma allora cosa siamo noi per te?''. Se rischi per anni di perdere ''noi'' significa che per te quello che siamo non conta nulla o cmq meno della giostra luccicante. Credimi il problema non è tradire ...in una storia lunga un tradimento puo' starci..ma una relazione mantenuta, voluta, per mesi, anni, può comportare o separazione o uno stallo come quello nostro. Certo il tradito perde amore. Più è alto il conto  presentato in termini di tempo, sesso, menzogne, nervosismo a casa, al partner più la reazione dello stesso sarà proporzionale. Cosi la vedo. Tutto qua. Secondo me (cit ). Cmq secondo me c è anche un problema..la differente considerazione del sesso. Per me importantissimo...e infatti quando c è stato mi sono sentito male..in quel momento avevo violato il noi. Ero una merda che stava giocando col matrimonio..Per lei la violazione non era quello, ma la confidenza, l 'aprirsi, il condividere. E quindi averlo fatto e ripetuto per mesi non le pesava sulla coscienza. Per me è il termometro del coinvolgimento e del disagio inesistente verso me. E poi nella ricostruzione pesa tanto...per me ora fare l'amore è un incontro con pensieri negativi. Sento il suo corpo violato...quando sono venti anni che sei insieme lo senti tuo. Prima sfiorarlo era un brivido. Mi bastava vedere un lembo di pelle e impazzivo. Ora sono molto piu freddo. È come andare a cena nello stesso locale e stesso tavolo dove va il tuo partner con l'amante. Be un po ti sta sul cazzo no. Ecco..posso evitare palazzo dove si incontravano, posso vendere la nostra auto...ma per me farci l'amore è purtroppo anche un rivivere il trauma.


Mi è tutto chiaro e condivisibile...ma ti rendi conto vero che se non trovi il modo di uscirne è un problema grosso, vero? 
Hai scoperto che tua moglie è stata con te una cacca immonda ....bene...anzi, male...ma l’hai anche definita come meravigliosa.
Si, tua moglie è tutte e due le cose .
È un dato di fatto. 
Ora, razionalmente, o la lasci e stai malissimo, o stai con lei e stai male....
Hai scelto...ora devi cercare di limitare lo stare male ...
Come?
Pensaci
Cosa può fare lei per farti star meglio da adesso in poi ? 
Perché indietro non si torna.
Scusa ma non mi piacciono le considerazioni che non portano da nessuna parte se non ad arrovellarsi inutilmente in ragionamenti infruttuosi ...
A te?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E poi aggiungo mostrizzazione pesante, che conosco bene lui, che ci sono stati momenti tutti insieme, chelavorano insieme, che da mesi le dicevo ho capito tutto e lei negava spudoratamente. Ecco dettagli non da poco.


Non sono dettagli e le parti sottolineate sono comuni anche a me (con la differenza che non lavoravano 'insieme' ma si incontravano in un luogo di lavoro).

Quello che a mio avviso fa parecchio la differenza sono proprio questi e altri 'corollari' che rendono il tradimento subìto molto più odioso ed indigeribile del fatto in sè e che lo differenziano da tradimenti che invece non recano tutta una serie di insoppportabili corredi come quelli sù descritti.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> discorso sensato. Si può restare in coppia con il tarlo del dubbio? Lo ha fatto, quindi può rifarlo nuovamente? Forse no...forse avviene la nascita di una nuova consapevolezza. Io nel dubbio ho mollato. Questo rumore di sottofondo non se ne andava ed ho preferito tagliare. Mi è andata bene xchè le vicissitudini che sono accorse dopo mi hanno confermato il dubbio.


Cioè ?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> L’intensità della botta che si prende se si cade,non la si può decidere.
> Quando ci si apre ad altri,non si può sapere quanto verremo coinvolti.
> Avete avuto due coinvolgimenti diversi ,non perché uno sia stato più bravo e l’altra più cattiva.Sono semplicemente situazioni che quando ti ci infili non si sa come e se finiranno.


Si e no.
C'è chi è capace di gestire certe situazioni senza lasciarsi andare oltre il lecito e chi invece ci casca tutto intero.
Dipende da come sei fatto, e soprattutto da quello che vuoi veramente.
Se per te è prioritaria la famiglia allora l'altro sarà poco più che una piacevole evasione, viceversa può capitare di interpretare il ruolo con troppa determinazione (forse per dare chissà quale valenza ad una storia di corna) e i casini in questo caso ne conseguiranno automaticamente.

Per altro verso, è pure vero che la valutazione ex post dell'uno così come dell'altro comportamento può e deve essere necessariamente differente...


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta,
> anch'io rivolsi la stessa domanda al mio psichiatra (un luminare nel campo), e la risposta - esemplificando - fu più o meno la seguente, e cioè che non è che siccome in passato hai investito qualcuno con la macchina allora nel momento in cui sei TU a venire investito non senti dolore per il solo fatto di averlo fatto in passato, risposta che travolgeva - in modo per me del tutto convincente - la risposta che mi aveva dato un altro psicologo - di formazione psicospirituale, allievo di Naranjo - secondo il quale invece il lavoro che avrei dovuto fare sarebbe stato quello di evitare quanto più possibile di 'personalizzare' il tradimento e di guardare allo stesso come se fossi un terzo rispetto all'accaduto, e di valutarlo non in relazione a me ma come fatto in sè (sottintendendo la sostanziale indifferenza, quando non addirittura irrilevanza, per un fatto come il tradimento).
> 
> Sarebbe ovviamente fantastico schematizzare e reagire di conseguenza come se fossimo automi ('l'ho fatto io, lo hai fatto tu, 1 a 1 palla al centro) ma siamo umani e non funziona così.
> ...


Jim, però il discorso qui  è un altro....
Nessuno credo stia dicendo che non ne devi soffrire.... ma che non porta da nessuna parte dire “il mio tradimento è più o meno grave del tuo...”
Se non ricordo male poi  voi prima di mettervi insieme avevate tradito vicendevolmente i rispettivi compagni....
Tradimento quindi ampiamente sdoganato e sperimentato in varie forme ....che hanno sortito esiti diversi.
Poi diciamocelo,  secondo me nella vostra coppia il tradimento è l’ultimo dei problemi...
Avete stima reciproca pari a zero e vi fate del male quotidianamente ...
Triste, ma mi sembra così ..


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta,
> anch'io rivolsi la stessa domanda al mio psichiatra (un luminare nel campo), e la risposta - esemplificando - fu più o meno la seguente, e cioè che non è che siccome in passato hai investito qualcuno con la macchina allora nel momento in cui sei TU a venire investito non senti dolore per il solo fatto di averlo fatto in passato, risposta che travolgeva - in modo per me del tutto convincente - la risposta che mi aveva dato un altro psicologo - di formazione psicospirituale, allievo di Naranjo - secondo il quale invece il lavoro che avrei dovuto fare sarebbe stato quello di evitare quanto più possibile di 'personalizzare' il tradimento e di guardare allo stesso come se fossi un terzo rispetto all'accaduto, e di valutarlo non in relazione a me ma come fatto in sè (sottintendendo la sostanziale indifferenza, quando non addirittura irrilevanza, per un fatto come il tradimento).
> 
> Sarebbe ovviamente fantastico schematizzare e reagire di conseguenza come se fossimo automi ('l'ho fatto io, lo hai fatto tu, 1 a 1 palla al centro) ma siamo umani e non funziona così.
> ...


Non credo che la proposta di considerare il tradimento come un  "fatto terzo" possa in qualche modo essere travolta dal riconoscimento del dolore. Credo più che altro che la domanda sia quanto tempo ti occorre, per elaborare quel dolore. Perché nel frattempo la tua convivenza continua.

Più di una volta hai messo sulla bilancia il tuo ed il suo tradimento: Motivando che il suo  (cioè quello che hai subito) sarebbe più pesante.
Non credo che si possano fare queste pesate "incrociate". Non fosse altro perché siete in due.
In questo senso, se a due tradimenti corrispondono due fatti, credo che vi sia la possibilità di guardare oltre. Non vedo tante belle soluzioni, nel tuo voler a tutti i costi comparare.
Immagino sia dura da digerire, ma non credo che sia incompatibile con la strada parallela del riconoscimento del proprio dolore. La seconda, la vedo più orientata verso di sé  (anche in prospettiva di distacco). La prima, più diretta a guardare ancora a una coppia che c'è. Solo una impressione


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Jim, però il discorso qui  è un altro....
> Nessuno credo stia dicendo che non ne devi soffrire.... ma che non porta da nessuna parte dire “il mio tradimento è più o meno grave del tuo...”


La questione posta da [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] mi pare di poter dire che sia quella cui ho risposto.




Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male poi  voi prima di mettervi insieme avevate tradito vicendevolmente i rispettivi compagni....


Si.
Ma...era vero amore ! 
O almeno, era qualcosa di talmente forte che ci ha spinto a far saltare due matrimoni per metterci insieme.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tradimento quindi ampiamente sdoganato e sperimentato in varie forme ....che hanno sortito esiti diversi.


Se l'esito è quello di mettersi insieme e fare un figlio direi che l'esito è di tutto rispetto...



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Poi diciamocelo,  secondo me nella vostra coppia il tradimento è l’ultimo dei problemi...
> Avete stima reciproca pari a zero e vi fate del male quotidianamente ...
> Triste, ma mi sembra così ..


E' così.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Jim, però il discorso qui  è un altro....
> Nessuno credo stia dicendo che non ne devi soffrire.... ma che non porta da nessuna parte dire “il mio tradimento è più o meno grave del tuo...”
> Se non ricordo male poi  voi prima di mettervi insieme avevate tradito vicendevolmente i rispettivi compagni....
> Tradimento quindi ampiamente sdoganato e sperimentato in varie forme ....che hanno sortito esiti diversi.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non credo che la proposta di considerare il tradimento come un  "fatto terzo" possa in qualche modo essere travolta dal riconoscimento del dolore. Credo più che altro che la domanda sia quanto tempo ti occorre, per elaborare quel dolore. Perché nel frattempo la tua convivenza continua.


Concordo.:up:



Foglia ha detto:


> Più di una volta hai messo sulla bilancia il tuo ed il suo tradimento: Motivando che il suo  (cioè quello che hai subito) sarebbe più pesante.


Il paragone è inevitabile, per motivi che vanno dalla mostrizzazione, all'eccessiva disinvoltura nella conduzione della storia parallela e, soprattutto, al differente livello di coinvolgimento che ti pone di fronte ad un quesito che viceversa non ti poni di fronte ad una storia di poco conto, e cioè : è rimasta con me perchè davvero vuole stare con me o quell'altra storia era forte da polverizzare la nostra ma non abbastanza forte da consentirle di mettere nuovamente tutto in discussione, specie se con figlio e casa insieme ?
Se, cioè, di fronte ad una storia dove - parole sue - ha 'vacillato' chi ti torna indietro torna da te perchè davvero vuole stare con te o torna anche e/o soprattutto per motivi che esulano dalla motivazione principe, che è, o dovrebbe essere, il desiderio di rimanere con quella persona ?
Capisci perchè è inevitabile una valutazione di questo tipo ?


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La questione posta da [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] mi pare di poter dire che sia quella cui ho risposto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero amore? Si ma ve ne siete accorti dopo ..e intanto avete mentito e ingannato, come successo a te col tradimento della tua compagna...uguale...
Se non fosse stato vero amore e ve ne foste accorti dopo? (Prima c’e Coinvolgimento , attrazione ...) 
Magari poteva essere vero amore quello della tua compagna per l’amante.....potenzialmente perché no? poi ha cambiato idea ...quindi? Prima vale perché non sei tu il tradito e quando lo sei tu no ? 
Su , non raccontiamocela, dai  
Il tradimento non vale solo se lo si subisce?
Mmhh


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero amore? Si ma ve ne siete accorti dopo ..e intanto avete mentito e ingannato, come successo a te col tradimento della tua compagna...uguale...
> Se non fosse stato vero amore e ve ne foste accorti dopo? (Prima c’e Coinvolgimento , attrazione ...)
> Magari poteva essere vero amore quello della tua compagna per l’amante.....potenzialmente perché no? poi ha cambiato idea ...quindi? Prima vale perché non sei tu il tradito e quando lo sei tu no ?
> Su , non raccontiamocela, dai
> ...


Mi sa che stai andando troppo oltre...

Non ci siamo accorti dopo che era vero amore perchè ti assicuro che situazioni di quel tipo ti pongono giornalmente, costantemente ed in costanza di tradimento davanti al quesito . " la amo ? Abbastanza da far saltare il banco ?"
E la risposta non la hai in due giorni, e neanche in due mesi.
Il mentire e l'ingannare è la moneta di scambio inevitabile in situazioni di questo tipo, che però, proprio perchè portano ad una successiva unione, credo di poter guardare con la dovuta benevolenza specie se rispetto a situazioni dove alla menzogna e all'inganno segue solo e semplicemente la coda fra le gambe se scoperti (e rapido ritorno a casa).
Poteva certamente essere vero amore quello della mia compagna verso il suo amante e quindi, nel caso in cui fosse stato così, sarebbe logico chiederle e chiedersi perchè mai è rimasta con me.
Il mio certamente no, mai avuto dubbi e/o tentennamenti.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi sa che stai andando troppo oltre...
> 
> Non ci siamo accorti dopo che era vero amore perchè ti assicuro che situazioni di quel tipo ti pongono giornalmente, costantemente ed in costanza di tradimento davanti al quesito . " la amo ? Abbastanza da far saltare il banco ?"
> E la risposta non la hai in due giorni, e neanche in due mesi.
> ...


 Scusa, non ti seguo.
Tu avevi una moglie e l’hai tradita perché attratto da un’altra che hai iniziato a corteggiare probabilmente per la sua avvenenza....
La tua compagna aveva te e ti ha tradito perché attratta da un altro...(probabilmente per la sua avvenenza)..
Stesso meccanismo già “sdoganato” (passami il termine) in passato .
Però siccome hanno prodotto esiti diversi uno è da condannare e l’altro no?  Sai che non funziona così , vero? 
Io ti seguo su tutto il resto...ma sulla recriminazione verso il tradimento della tua compagna non riesco a capirti, davvero ....
È un po’ come il ladro che si fionda dai carabinieri a chiedere giustizia oerche gli hanno rubato in casa.
Certo da fastidio ...ma.... non è che se rubi ma poi scopri che  la refurtiva era falsa allora  puoi prendertela con quelli più fortunati dove invece era vera


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Per non soffrire in seguito a un tradimento è necessario che non ci importi nulla di chi ci tradisce.
Il fatto di averlo già tradito non comporta una diminuzione della sofferenza o della rabbia.
Non credo che, per il fatto di essere stato tradito, io abbia acquisito un bonus e possa tradire mia moglie senza che lei ne soffra, tranne ovviamente nel caso in cui a lei un mio tradimento possa servire per giustificare il desiderio di crearsi, a sua volta, una sua vita sempre più lontana da me.
Il tradimento comporta sempre una vittima e un carnefice, se possiamo chiamarli così.
A nessuno piace essere vittima.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Scusa, non ti seguo.
> Tu avevi una moglie e l’hai tradita perché attratto da un’altra che hai iniziato a corteggiare probabilmente per la sua avvenenza....
> La tua compagna aveva te e ti ha tradito perché attratta da un altro...(probabilmente per la sua avvenenza)..
> Stesso meccanismo già “sdoganato” (passami il termine) in passato .
> ...


Non ha importanza chi sia quando uno viene derubato. Anche fosse un ladro comunque SUBISCE un furto.
E' l'atto del subire che crea sofferenza.
Ovviamente dal di fuori possiamo anche avvertire quasi un senso di _giustizia_ nei fatti della vita, ma noi non siamo protagonisti dell'evento, bensì semplici osservatori.


----------



## patroclo (7 Novembre 2018)

Non ricordo come sia andata esattamente la vicenda di Jim, ma scoprire un tradimento e incazzarsi di conseguenza quando si ha tradito a propria volta rischia, una volta scoperto, di farti diventare agli occhi dell'altro un enorme falso e ipocrita.....da qui il baratro della disistima è a un passo.
Ripeto, non ricordo i racconti di jim in proposito, sto solo ipotizzando uno scenario simile


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Concordo.:up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ribalto la situazione e ti chiedo: senza figlio e senza casa, TU saresti ancora lì?


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per non soffrire in seguito a un tradimento è necessario che non ci importi nulla di chi ci tradisce.
> Il fatto di averlo già tradito non comporta una diminuzione della sofferenza o della rabbia.
> Non credo che, per il fatto di essere stato tradito, io abbia acquisito un bonus e possa tradire mia moglie senza che lei ne soffra, tranne ovviamente nel caso in cui a lei un mio tradimento possa servire per giustificare il desiderio di crearsi, a sua volta, una sua vita sempre più lontana da me.
> Il tradimento comporta sempre una vittima e un carnefice, se possiamo chiamarli così.
> A nessuno piace essere vittima.


certamente ! la sofferenza è assolutamente inevitabile ....ma il sentir dire :”come hai potuto !!!!” francamente un po’ stride ....perché sai benissimo come è potuto succedere...
Quindi si soffre in silenzio ...e si decide se proseguire o meno... consapevoli del fatto che poteva succedere .  
E’ un po’ come quando senti le amanti dire: come ha potuto il mio amante tradirmi!!! ??Ecco... soffri, certamente.... ma non porti certe domande perché non sei credibile


----------



## patroclo (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Scusa, non ti seguo.
> Tu avevi una moglie e l’hai tradita perché attratto da un’altra che hai iniziato a corteggiare probabilmente per la sua avvenenza....
> La tua compagna aveva te e ti ha tradito perché attratta da un altro...(probabilmente per la sua avvenenza)..
> Stesso meccanismo già “sdoganato” (passami il termine) in passato .
> ...


Per me bisogna distinguere se il secondo ladro ruba la refurtiva rubata dal primo o la collanina d'oro ereditata dalla nonna


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non ha importanza chi sia quando uno viene derubato. Anche fosse un ladro comunque SUBISCE un furto.
> E' l'atto del subire che crea sofferenza.
> Ovviamente dal di fuori possiamo anche avvertire quasi un senso di _giustizia_ nei fatti della vita, ma noi non siamo protagonisti dell'evento, bensì semplici osservatori.


E no...caro Danny.... 
subisci il furto e dici “che sfiga proprio a me...” ma non  dici” i ladri sono proprio delle persone disgustose”....  accanendoti su di loro.
Se avessi fatto soffrire un ex marito tradendolo con un altro e poi mi ritrovassi tradita a mia volta ...starei malissimo ma mi direi “caspita, non immaginavo si stesse così di merda ...certo che con il mio ex sono  stata proprio una stronza ..., e adesso la ruota gira !” Non mi verrebbe da dire ...”ma il mio di prima era vero amore...” (non me ne volere , Jim..) 
.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Per me bisogna distinguere se il secondo ladro ruba la refurtiva rubata dal primo o la collanina d'oro ereditata dalla nonna


Gia


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E no...caro Danny....
> subisci il furto e dici “che sfiga proprio a me...” ma non  dici” i ladri sono proprio delle persone disgustose”....  accanendoti su di loro.
> Se avessi fatto soffrire un ex marito tradendolo con un altro e poi mi ritrovassi tradita a mia volta ...starei malissimo ma mi direi “caspita, non immaginavo si stesse così di merda ...certo che con la mia ex moglie sono stato stronco ..., e adesso la ruota gira !” Non mi verrebbe da dire ...”ma il mio di prima era vero amore...” (non me ne volere , Jim..)
> .


Ne sei sicura?
Non per te, intendo. Le persone si raccontano di tutto quando vivono in prima persona la sofferenza.
Il tuo è un discorso molto razionale, quasi sicuramente lo stesso che farei anch'io.
Ma scommetterei qualsiasi cosa che mia moglie avrebbe una reazione molto diversa.
Anche perché in lei emergerebbero tutti i rancori e le frustrazioni che ha subito quando io ho scoperto il tradimento.
E' una visione molto egoista, lo so. Ma la maggior parte delle persone pensa a salvare sé stessa.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Non ricordo come sia andata esattamente la vicenda di Jim, ma scoprire un tradimento e incazzarsi di conseguenza quando si ha tradito a propria volta rischia, una volta scoperto, di farti diventare agli occhi dell'altro un enorme falso e ipocrita.....da qui il baratro della disistima è a un passo.
> Ripeto, non ricordo i racconti di jim in proposito, sto solo ipotizzando uno scenario simile


Quoto.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Per me bisogna distinguere se il secondo ladro ruba la refurtiva rubata dal primo o la collanina d'oro ereditata dalla nonna


Esatto.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Novembre 2018)

Ci sono fior fior di traditori che se traditi crollano in depressione. E poi non tradiscono piu. Penso sia umano e jim ha fatto un esempio calzante, quello dell' investire e essere investito. Per il resto...si un grosso casino....sono una persona con mille qualità, mai geloso anche difronte a situazioni ''estreme''....tipo che per lavoro si vedono.. se lo incontro manco mi fa effetti....io sono deluso...ho disistima....che difronte alla tentazione ecc abbia detto sti cazzi....e lo ha fatto per troppo tempo...sapendo che la nostra storia era importantissima...che difficilmente trovi rapporti di coppia come il nostro. Era in fase '' da domani dieta'' e poi passava in pasticceria... rimandando il dolore di chiudere la giostra (l ho provato e lo conosco) a data da destinarsi....confidando forse nel fatto che poi chissa come avrebbe chiuso... lo trovo molto immaturo. La maturità vuole che prima o poi decidi cosa vale di piu e agisci di conseguenza.  Post scoperta ha detto ''cosa cazzo ho fatto...manco ho capito cosa poteva comportare..ho esagerato proprio....sono.una deficiente..si volevo bene...ma io non so vivere senza mio marito...mai smesso di amarlo....''. Discorso sentito mentre parlava ad una amica quindi vero. Deluso dall' aver trovato la soluzione nel reiterare la menzogna piu che prendere il toro per le corna (poche battute ). Ma questo lo ha sempre fatto anche in altri settori...e spesso sono stato io a farla ragionare...in questo caso certo non poteva appoggiarsi a me (se avesse condiviso in corsa sarebbe stato meglio...e io so ascoltare bene....soprattutto avevamo la mia esperienza ...non avrei potuto non capire il suo inciampo..il suo errore. Anni non sono un errore...è suicidio matrimoniale..soprattutto è atto violento contro le figlie. Detto questo io ci provo e ci proverò perche credo in noi..devo solo trovare strada giusta. Magari poi ognuno ha dei limiti...io sono riconosciuto per essere molto paziente...ma questo tradimento con le sue modalità potrebbe essere un mio punto debole. Un anno forse è poco non so...è la metà del.tempo in cui mi ha tradito


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ne sei sicura?
> Non per te, intendo. Le persone si raccontano di tutto quando vivono in prima persona la sofferenza.
> Il tuo è un discorso molto razionale, quasi sicuramente lo stesso che farei anch'io.
> Ma scommetterei qualsiasi cosa che mia moglie avrebbe una reazione molto diversa.
> ...


Beh, che le persone se la raccontino e si giustifichino è la prassi ...ma che non dobbiamo dire loro nulla  ce ne passa ....
Sono convinta che Jim stia soffrendo per varie ragioni e questo mi dispiace ...ma conviene che si focalizzi sui problemi effettivi  più che sulle giustificazioni verso se stesso o recriminazioni verso il tradimento di lei più o meno grave del suo  .... 
Non funziona altrimenti

Io ricordo un’amica che si era messa con un uomo sposato che poi ha lasciato 2 figli e moglie con un terzo in arrivo...
Lei poi, dopo due anni, me la sono trovata piegata in due dal dolore perché “non capiva, attenzione!!!!non capiva come lui avesse potuto tradirla  con un’altra...”!!!! Capisci, non che soffriva ma avrebbe dovuto immaginarlo che mettersi con uno così non lasciava presagire nulla di buono....
Ma beata donna ...ti sei messa con uno che non ha avutoIl minimo scrupolo a lasciare la moglie incinta ... che ha cornificato oltre ogni limite ...ma cosa pensavi, che grazie al potere supremo della tua vulva (che brutto termine ) sarebbe cambiato magicamente ?
Boh!?!?! 
Sarò strana io. Per carità ....


----------



## patroclo (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> ..................
> .......................ma cosa pensavi, che grazie al potere supremo della tua vulva (che brutto termine ) sarebbe cambiato magicamente ?
> Boh!?!?!
> *Sarò strana io. Per carità ....*


Non ti trovo strana, trovo che generalizzi mostrizzando


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ci sono fior fior di traditori che se traditi crollano in depressione. E poi non tradiscono piu. Penso sia umano e jim ha fatto un esempio calzante, quello dell' investire e essere investito. Per il resto...si un grosso casino....sono una persona con mille qualità, mai geloso anche difronte a situazioni ''estreme''....tipo che per lavoro si vedono.. se lo incontro manco mi fa effetti....io sono deluso...ho disistima....che difronte alla tentazione ecc abbia detto sti cazzi....e lo ha fatto per troppo tempo...sapendo che la nostra storia era importantissima...che difficilmente trovi rapporti di coppia come il nostro. Era in fase '' da domani dieta'' e poi passava in pasticceria... rimandando il dolore di chiudere la giostra (l ho provato e lo conosco) a data da destinarsi....confidando forse nel fatto che poi chissa come avrebbe chiuso... lo trovo molto immaturo. La maturità vuole che prima o poi decidi cosa vale di piu e agisci di conseguenza.  Post scoperta ha detto ''cosa cazzo ho fatto...manco ho capito cosa poteva comportare..ho esagerato proprio....sono.una deficiente..si volevo bene...ma io non so vivere senza mio marito...mai smesso di amarlo....''. Discorso sentito mentre parlava ad una amica quindi vero. Deluso dall' aver trovato la soluzione nel reiterare la menzogna piu che prendere il toro per le corna (poche battute ). Ma questo lo ha sempre fatto anche in altri settori...e spesso sono stato io a farla ragionare...in questo caso certo non poteva appoggiarsi a me (se avesse condiviso in corsa sarebbe stato meglio...e io so ascoltare bene....soprattutto avevamo la mia esperienza ...non avrei potuto non capire il suo inciampo..il suo errore. Anni non sono un errore...è suicidio matrimoniale..soprattutto è atto violento contro le figlie. Detto questo io ci provo e ci proverò perche credo in noi..devo solo trovare strada giusta. Magari poi ognuno ha dei limiti...io sono riconosciuto per essere molto paziente...ma questo tradimento con le sue modalità potrebbe essere un mio punto debole. Un anno forse è poco non so...è la metà del.tempo in cui mi ha tradito


Si, un anno e poco..ma se hai deciso di investire..metti al sicuro il tuo investimento ....pensaci meno e quando arriva il pensiero non alimentarlo , scaccialo via .
Devi dare un senso all’evento! Fai in modo che il tuo matrimonio sia piu scintillante di prima ...
Alcuni dei miei amici che si tengono ancora per mano dopo 20 anni ...sono reduci da un tradimento....
Quanti ne vedi degli altri ?


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Non ti trovo strana, trovo che generalizzi mostrizzando


In che senso ?
Cosa significa generalizzare mostrizzando?


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh, che le persone se la raccontino e si giustifichino è la prassi ...ma che non dobbiamo dire loro nulla  ce ne passa ....
> *Sono convinta che Jim stia soffrendo per varie ragioni e questo mi dispiace ...ma conviene che si focalizzi sui problemi effettivi  più che sulle giustificazioni verso se stesso o recriminazioni verso il tradimento di lei più o meno grave del suo  ....
> Non funziona altrimenti*
> 
> ...


No, non sei strana, sei razionale come lo sono anch'io.
Sul neretto hai perfettamente ragione.
Comprendo la sofferenza - e la frustrazione -  di Jim, ma ritengo che a lui occorra andare oltre quello che è il suo abituale atteggiamento vittimistico e comprendere cosa si può fare, tenendo conto che secondo me la sua situazione di coppia è molto compromessa. Diciamo che è inutile continuare a pensare a quale storia sia stata più grave o meno.


----------



## patroclo (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In che senso?


perchè col tuo esempio sostieni che i traditori siano luridifiglidiputtana tout court, che non cambieranno mai e che potranno ripetere gli stessi schemi all'infinito.

Ce ne sono sicuramente, ma anche no.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> certamente ! la sofferenza è assolutamente inevitabile ....ma il sentir dire :”come hai potuto !!!!” francamente un po’ stride ....perché sai benissimo come è potuto succedere...
> Quindi si soffre in silenzio ...e si decide se proseguire o meno... consapevoli del fatto che poteva succedere .
> E’ un po’ come quando senti le amanti dire: come ha potuto il mio amante tradirmi!!! ??Ecco... soffri, certamente.... ma non porti certe domande perché non sei credibile


Fare un complimento, mandare messaggi provocanti, baciare, baciare e scopare una volta, scopare per mesi, scopare con amore per anni, ecc sono gradazioni di tradimento. Io conosco bene tutto l'iter..ho scelto fino a dove spingermi. Tu cosa preferisci tra tutti i tradimenti? Un marito che ha tradito una volta torna e piange o uno che va avanti per anni sbeffeggiandoti pure? Ma di che stiamo a parla!!! Ma credi che non lo avessi in tiro quando vedevo l altra?  Credi che non ho sofferto a decidere di chiudere. Ma l ho fatto..dovevo dimostrare a me quanto tenessi a noi. Seppur in piena tempesta. Se te ne fotti e prendi per il culo per tanto sei egoista, superficiale.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> perchè col tuo esempio sostieni che i traditori siano luridifiglidiputtana tout court, che non cambieranno mai e che potranno ripetere gli stessi schemi all'infinito.
> 
> Ce ne sono sicuramente, ma anche no.


Anche questa però è una generalizzazione.
Io sono sicuro che ci sono:
persone che non hanno tradito e non lo faranno mai
persone che non hanno tradito e possono farlo
persone che hanno tradito e lo rifaranno
persone che hanno tradito e non lo rifaranno più.

Sono quattro categorie, alla fine, ma in ognuna di queste dovresti riuscire a collocare una persona.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, non sei strana, sei razionale come lo sono anch'io.
> Sul neretto hai perfettamente ragione.
> Comprendo la sofferenza - e la frustrazione -  di Jim, ma ritengo che a lui occorra andare oltre quello che è il suo abituale atteggiamento vittimistico e comprendere cosa si può fare, tenendo conto che secondo me la sua situazione è molto compromessa.


Sono d’accordo. 
Riguardo alla razionalità ....credo si tratti più che altro di coerenza ... 
non mi sembra di generalizzare quando parlo di coerenza...che non voglio associare neppure ad un comune sistema  valoriale.
L’apprezzare la coerenza mi fa dire che se arcistufo dice “tradire è male ma mi va di farlo”...lo trovò più coerente di tanti che se la raccontano.... 
non mi piace chi usa due pesi e due misure ...


----------



## patroclo (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche questa però è una generalizzazione.
> Io sono sicuro che ci sono:
> persone che non hanno tradito e non lo faranno mai
> persone che non hanno tradito e possono farlo
> ...


...già due in più di jacaranda


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ci sono fior fior di traditori che se traditi crollano in depressione. E poi non tradiscono piu. Penso sia umano e jim ha fatto un esempio calzante, quello dell' investire e essere investito. Per il resto...si un grosso casino....sono una persona con mille qualità, mai geloso anche difronte a situazioni ''estreme''....tipo che per lavoro si vedono.. se lo incontro manco mi fa effetti....io sono deluso...ho disistima....che difronte alla tentazione ecc abbia detto sti cazzi....e lo ha fatto per troppo tempo...sapendo che la nostra storia era importantissima...che difficilmente trovi rapporti di coppia come il nostro. Era in fase '' da domani dieta'' e poi passava in pasticceria... rimandando il dolore di chiudere la giostra (l ho provato e lo conosco) a data da destinarsi....confidando forse nel fatto che poi chissa come avrebbe chiuso... lo trovo molto immaturo. La maturità vuole che prima o poi decidi cosa vale di piu e agisci di conseguenza.  Post scoperta ha detto ''cosa cazzo ho fatto...manco ho capito cosa poteva comportare..ho esagerato proprio....sono.una deficiente..si volevo bene...ma io non so vivere senza mio marito...mai smesso di amarlo....''. Discorso sentito mentre parlava ad una amica quindi vero. Deluso dall' aver trovato la soluzione nel reiterare la menzogna piu che prendere il toro per le corna (poche battute ). Ma questo lo ha sempre fatto anche in altri settori...e spesso sono stato io a farla ragionare...in questo caso certo non poteva appoggiarsi a me (se avesse condiviso in corsa sarebbe stato meglio...e io so ascoltare bene....soprattutto avevamo la mia esperienza ...non avrei potuto non capire il suo inciampo..il suo errore. Anni non sono un errore...è suicidio matrimoniale..soprattutto è atto violento contro le figlie. Detto questo io ci provo e ci proverò perche credo in noi..devo solo trovare strada giusta. Magari poi ognuno ha dei limiti...io sono riconosciuto per essere molto paziente...ma questo tradimento con le sue modalità potrebbe essere un mio punto debole. Un anno forse è poco non so...è la metà del.tempo in cui mi ha tradito


scusa per cosa dico ora anche se io ho tradito quindi non mi sento di darti consigli perchè è la tua vita , però posso dire che la tua signora se ha reiterato per due anni il suo tradimento e poi dice si e sbagliata ed era te che voleva no non è una cosa corretta e mi porrei delle domande per esempio mi ama o è solo un modo di non sfasciare la famiglia .
Una volta i matrimoni erano scelti dalle famiglie fino a poco  tempo fa  e questo mi sembra un adattamento all'atto della scoperta , dici un anno è passato lo so qui ci sono casi che hanno provato per anche più tempo, ma dopo si sono separati .
Ti faccio i miei migliori auguri affinché tu possa risolvere e prendere una decisione


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...già due in più di jacaranda


Il fatto è che è difficile collocare esattamente una persona in un categoria piuttosto che in un'altra, per cui si tende a ridurre il loro numero dando credito alla valutazione peggiore.
Io di mia moglie potrei dire, senza essere certo dell'esattezza delle mie valutazioni, che 1) mi ha tradito e non mi tradirà più, ma anche 2) mi ha tradito e mi tradirà ancora.
Io non posso dire quale sia quella corretta, ma di certo non mi sorprenderei se fosse la due.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo.
> Riguardo alla razionalità ....credo si tratti più che altro di coerenza ...
> non mi sembra di generalizzare quando parlo di coerenza...che non voglio associare neppure ad un comune sistema  valoriale.
> L’apprezzare la coerenza mi fa dire che *se arcistufo dice “tradire è male ma mi va di farlo”...lo trovò più coerente di tanti che se la raccontano.... *
> non mi piace chi usa due pesi e due misure ...


Sì per il neretto.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Novembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> scusa per cosa dico ora anche se io ho tradito quindi non mi sento di darti consigli perchè è la tua vita , però posso dire che la tua signora se ha reiterato per due anni il suo tradimento e poi dice si e sbagliata ed era te che voleva no non è una cosa corretta e mi porrei delle domande per esempio mi ama o è solo un modo di non sfasciare la famiglia .
> Una volta i matrimoni erano scelti dalle famiglie fino a poco  tempo fa  e questo mi sembra un adattamento all'atto della scoperta , dici un anno è passato lo so qui ci sono casi che hanno provato per anche più tempo, ma dopo si sono separati .
> Ti faccio i miei migliori auguri affinché tu possa risolvere e prendere una decisione


Tecnicamente visto e frequentato per un anno e poi altri 8 mesi di rapporto full. Il tarlo c' è...ma ora credo che di lui non le interessi nulla piu...ci si era legata e si era innamorata...questo si. Basta tagliare i ponti e torni nei ranghi e ami di nuovo il tuo partner. A me successo cosi, anzi piu preso di prima. Certo di lei non ho certezze ma la vedo presa, serena. Ora il problema sono io.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> perchè col tuo esempio sostieni che i traditori siano luridifiglidiputtana tout court, che non cambieranno mai e che potranno ripetere gli stessi schemi all'infinito.
> 
> Ce ne sono sicuramente, ma anche no.


Scusa ma sei proprio completamente fuori strada.
Mi spiace che tu la stia prendendo sul personale, 
Nel mio esempio non sto dicendo che jim sia un lurido bastardo traditore ...dove lo leggi?
Dell’esempio della mia amica mi stupisce lo “stupore di lei”....
Uno cambia se cambia ...ma beato iddio...se si dimostra uguale ti devi stupire ? Se lo fai sei demente.
Spiegami mo’!
Se ho tradito posso anche non tradire più (hai mai letto in uno uno solo dei miei post me che dico che se uno tradisce poi lo rifarà ? 
Io mi stupisco però appunto dello stupore e soprattutto delle giustificazioni .
Se jim dice: la mia compagna ha tradito e io soffro..” e’ un conto ...se dice “lei è brutta  è cattiva !!! Ha tradito la mia fiducia!!!!come ha potuto!!! .” Permetti che io mi stupisca ? 
Se poi lui mi dice:si, anch’io ho tradito e si sta di merda...va bene....” ma se mi dice ..”il mio di prima non vale ...” eh no, non ci sto....
Non so se ora si capisce meglio......


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tecnicamente visto e frequentato per un anno e poi altri 8 mesi di rapporto full. Il tarlo c' è...ma ora credo che di lui non le interessi nulla piu...ci si era legata e si era innamorata...questo si. Basta tagliare i ponti e torni nei ranghi e ami di nuovo il tuo partner. A me successo cosi, anzi piu preso di prima. Certo di lei non ho certezze ma la vedo presa, serena. *Ora il problema sono io*.


contento delle parole che si vedono quando ho condiviso il tuo messaggio perchè parte del messaggio non si vede in chiaro
Il sottolineato è quello che ti ho scritto nel messaggio dove ti facevo gli auguri affinché tu possa vedere e sapere cosa fare della tua coppia


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto è che è difficile collocare esattamente una persona in un categoria piuttosto che in un'altra, per cui si tende a ridurre il loro numero dando credito alla valutazione peggiore.
> Io di mia moglie potrei dire, senza essere certo dell'esattezza delle mie valutazioni, che 1) mi ha tradito e non mi tradirà più, ma anche 2) mi ha tradito e mi tradirà ancora.
> Io non posso dire quale sia quella corretta, ma di certo non mi sorprenderei se fosse la due.


Bravo . È esattamente questo il punto...
Ma l’altro  punto su cui mi sembra di non riuscire a condividere il mio pensiero e’ il seguente:
 se tua moglie scoprisse un tuo tradimento e venisse da te dicendo “fedifragooooo!!!!tuuuu, come hai potuto farmi  questo???? A me, la madre dei tuoi figli!!!! Ma almeno ti rendi conto di  quanto mi stai facendo soffrireeeee !!!!”
Non la guarderesti stranito ?


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...già due in più di jacaranda


Ripeto...trovami un solo post in cui ho detto questo

Riassumo il mio pensiero che è molto semplice: 
-tradire la fiducia di un altro essere umano è sbagliato (e lo direi anch’io di me se tradissi....cosa che non ho mai esclusi di poter fare, per giunta)..
- accanirsi su un evento subito che è identico a quanto da noi causato, trovo sia incoerente e infantile 
- stupirsi di una persona che sta reiterando un comportamento già attuato in passato è da fessi 

Dato che sono piu basica di quanto possa apparire ...non credo di aver mai espresso altri concetti diversi da questi...Se hai trovato altro . sono apertissima ad un sereno e costruttivo confronto .


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Novembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> contento delle parole che si vedono quando ho condiviso il tuo messaggio perchè parte del messaggio non si vede in chiaro
> Il sottolineato è quello che ti ho scritto nel messaggio dove ti facevo gli auguri affinché tu possa vedere e sapere cosa fare della tua coppia


Grazie!


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, un anno e poco..ma se hai deciso di investire..metti al sicuro il tuo investimento ....pensaci meno e quando arriva il pensiero non alimentarlo , scaccialo via .
> Devi dare un senso all’evento! Fai in modo che il tuo matrimonio sia piu scintillante di prima ...
> Alcuni dei miei amici che si tengono ancora per mano dopo 20 anni ...sono reduci da un tradimento....
> Quanti ne vedi degli altri ?


Grazie...in cuor mio è quello che spero...due pugili che si abbracciano dopo essersele date...ma si abbracciano.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Grazie...in cuor mio è quello che spero...due pugili che si abbracciano dopo essersele date...ma si abbracciano.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Grazie...in cuor mio è quello che spero...due pugili che si abbracciano dopo essersele date...ma si abbracciano.


Esattamente questo!!! 
Pensa in positivo...i brutti pensieri nutrono altrettanti brutti pensieri


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esattamente questo!!!
> Pensa in positivo...i brutti pensieri nutrono altrettanti brutti pensieri


Non è che sia poi così bella l'immagine di due che si sono messi le corna per boxare tra loro.
Né quella dell'amore che viene acceso e spento con un interruttore.

Comunque....


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è che sia poi così bella l'immagine di due che si sono messi le corna per boxare tra loro.
> Né quella dell'amore che viene acceso e spento con un interruttore.
> 
> Comunque....


Non credo volesse dire questo ...lo vedo come due che si sono fatti del male e che ora, anche se pesti, sono arrivati ad abbracciarsi


----------



## patroclo (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Scusa ma sei proprio completamente fuori strada.
> Mi spiace che tu la stia prendendo sul personale,
> Nel mio esempio non sto dicendo che jim sia un lurido bastardo traditore ...dove lo leggi?
> Dell’esempio della mia amica mi stupisce lo “stupore di lei”....
> ...


.....Adesso mi sembra più chiaro. 
Ma non la sto assolutamente prendendo sul personale e neanche  pensavo a jim nei termini in cui pensi che abbia letto il tuo post.




Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ripeto...trovami un solo post in cui ho detto questo



Il mio discorso era riferito al tuo esempio, hai una capacità di scrivere che per me non lascia molto spazio a interpretazioni, col tuo esempio per me hai fatto un operazione di morale consequenziale come si fa raccontando le favole ai bambini dove il bianco è bianco e il nero è nero, il buono è buono e il cattivo è cattivo.



.......che noi non ci capiamo ce lo siamo già detto


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .....Adesso mi sembra più chiaro.
> Ma non la sto assolutamente prendendo sul personale e neanche  pensavo a jim nei termini in cui pensi che abbia letto il tuo post.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma proviamo a capirci : 
Diamoci un’occasione 

A che esempio ti riferisci? A quello dell’amica? 
Li si, il tema principale era lo stupore di lei...
Ma facendo l’esempio ho espresso un giudizio che però non era funzionale all’esempio ma faceva da corollario ..e cioè : .per me se lasci la moglie incinta del terzo figlio per metterti con l’amante....sei una bestia ....
Non sei d’accordo?  Ho generalizzato ?


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non credo volesse dire questo ...lo vedo come due che si sono fatti del male e che ora, anche se pesti, sono arrivati ad abbracciarsi



Non lo so 

Volevo intervenire pure prima, quando ho letto che "_Basta tagliare i ponti e torni nei ranghi e *ami di nuovo il tuo partner*".

_Detta così, mi lascia un po' perplessa. Che l'amore per me non è che vada e venga. Soprattutto non va e viene con la stessa persona.

Ma sarà una mia impressione.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non credo volesse dire questo ...lo vedo come due che si sono fatti del male e che ora, anche se pesti, sono arrivati ad abbracciarsi


Si. Se si arriva a tradire si è distanti, forse rancorosi di qualcosa. Dopo essersersele date, se si riesce a sedersi e ripartire ben venga.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so
> 
> Volevo intervenire pure prima, quando ho letto che "_Basta tagliare i ponti e torni nei ranghi e *ami di nuovo il tuo partner*".
> 
> ...


Invece che vada e venga ritengo sia possibile sai ....
A volte scopri e vedi cose del tuo partner che prima non avevi notato (tenacia, sensibilità , rispetto ...) 
Non funziona solo in negativo...secondo me


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so
> 
> Volevo intervenire pure prima, quando ho letto che "_Basta tagliare i ponti e torni nei ranghi e *ami di nuovo il tuo partner*".
> 
> ...


In un rapporto di oltre 25 anni e in seguito a vicende personali, familiari ecc può capitare un distanziarsi e creare spazi. A noi negli ultimi anni era successo di tutto, lutti, problemi lavoro, gestione figlie che ci hanno fatto allontanare..e forse hanno inciso nella ricerca di paradisi artificiali. Tra l altro ci scivoli dentro piano piano senza accorgertene...sia il distanziarsi sia il legarsi ad altro. Un movimento lento, come quello all'inizio di una valanga


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Invece che vada e venga ritengo sia possibile sai ....
> A volte scopri e vedi cose del tuo partner che prima non avevi notato (tenacia, sensibilità , rispetto ...)
> Non funziona solo in negativo...secondo me


Ma le qualità io posso anche teoricamente non smettere mai di vederle, pure durante un tradimento. Non è detto che io debba arrivare ad "annientare" l'altro. Ma intendevo un'altra cosa. Al di là delle qualità e delle altre ragioni "di opportunità" che ci fanno "rivalutare" il partner (da traditi, da traditori, o da entrambi), quello che si chiama "amore"... per me è una cosa che va al di là delle qualità, che posso apprezzare, come magari anche no. L'amore è qualcosa che ti fa ritenere quella persona come la persona che è il meglio per te. La persona. Non il "corollario" che si porta dietro.

La persona.

Ebbene, io dico che non basta tagliare i ponti con l'amante e "tornare nei ranghi" per amarla *di nuovo.*

Perché, o di amare non hai mai smesso, o diversamente quella che ti fai "dopo" è solo una valutazione di opportunità.

E lascia perdere che al posto di figli o casa ci metti "le qualità" dell'altro. E' come dire "sì, ha tradito, ma in fin dei conti è una brava persona, lavoratore, onesto etc. etc.... E poteva andarmi peggio". Ecco. Questo per me non è più amore.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> In un rapporto di oltre 25 anni e in seguito a vicende personali, familiari ecc può capitare un distanziarsi e creare spazi. A noi negli ultimi anni era successo di tutto, lutti, problemi lavoro, gestione figlie che ci hanno fatto allontanare..e forse hanno inciso nella ricerca di paradisi artificiali. Tra l altro ci scivoli dentro piano piano senza accorgertene...sia il distanziarsi sia il legarsi ad altro. Un movimento lento, come quello all'inizio di una valanga



Questo lo avevo capito. Succede.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma le qualità io posso anche teoricamente non smettere mai di vederle, pure durante un tradimento. Non è detto che io debba arrivare ad "annientare" l'altro. Ma intendevo un'altra cosa. Al di là delle qualità e delle altre ragioni "di opportunità" che ci fanno "rivalutare" il partner (da traditi, da traditori, o da entrambi), quello che si chiama "amore"... per me è una cosa che va al di là delle qualità, che posso apprezzare, come magari anche no. L'amore è qualcosa che ti fa ritenere quella persona come la persona che è il meglio per te. La persona. Non il "corollario" che si porta dietro.
> 
> La persona.
> 
> ...


In realtà non intendevo una valutazione tipo :”lista della spesa “...
Il timore di perdere una persona, la tua famiglia, il tuo mondo...magari solo perché hai dato per scontato molte cose ...può davvero cambiarti la struttura mentale e di conseguenza il modo di guardare e vedere....
Parlo soprattutto del traditore verso il tradito ...
E poi...definire l’amore è così difficile ...


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In realtà non intendevo una valutazione tipo :”lista della spesa “...
> Il timore di perdere una persona, la tua famiglia, il tuo mondo...magari solo perché hai dato per scontato molte cose ...può davvero cambiarti la struttura mentale e di conseguenza il modo di guardare e vedere....
> Parlo soprattutto del traditore verso il tradito ...
> E poi...definire l’amore è così difficile ...



Mah... 

io mi chiedevo solo se, magari anche volendo "cancellare" (se si potesse) il tradimento, daremmo o meno per scontato quell'allontanamento che [MENTION=7415]Eagle72[/MENTION] descrive bene.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Scusa, non ti seguo.
> Tu avevi una moglie e l’hai tradita perché attratto da un’altra che hai iniziato a corteggiare probabilmente per la sua avvenenza....


Probabilmente non solo per quello.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> La tua compagna aveva te e ti ha tradito perché attratta da un altro...(probabilmente per la sua avvenenza)..


'Ufficialmente' il motivo non risiedeva nell'avvenenza.




Jacaranda ha detto:


> Però siccome hanno prodotto esiti diversi uno è da condannare e l’altro no?  Sai che non funziona così , vero?


Direi che c'è una profonda differenza tra un tradimento che porta ad una nuova unione ed un tradimento che non porta a nulla e che dura finchè viene scoperto.
Per il semplice motivo - non l'unico, ma evidente - che un tradimento che porta ad una nuova unione svela una innegabile verità, e cioè che IL RAPPORTO 'UFFICIALE' ERA MORTO e che quindi, sebbene con la morte nel cuore, la scelta è quasi obbligata amica mia.
Se ti svegli OGNI mattina e pensi ad un'altra persona non c'è granchè da fare se non arrendersi prima o poi all'evidenza, che ti dice che non vuoi più quella persona ma quell'altra, che il tuo rapporto è andato, morto, finito, kaputt, e che ce n'è un altro, nuovo, che ti attende (migliore o peggiore lo dice il tempo, ma all'epoca non lo PUOI sapere, sai solo che vuoi quella persona e solo quella, e lei idem).
Fare un salto del genere ti assicuro che non è una passeggiata e se non avessimo avuto forti motivazioni saremmo rimasti entrambi dove stavamo (comodi, peraltro).
Quindi si, se l'esito è diverso il giudizio normalmente è e deve essere diverso.
Poi, ovvio, è chiaro un tradimento è un tradimento e, come tale, è certamente biasimevole _di per sè.
_


Jacaranda ha detto:


> ...ma sulla recriminazione verso il tradimento della tua compagna non riesco a capirti, davvero ....


Ho già risposto prima richiamando l'esempio fatto dal mio psichiatra.
Le mie recriminazioni, peraltro, nascono anche e soprattutto da tutta una serie di atteggiamenti di cui ti ho parlato, che hanno ovviamente aggravato il fatto per come è.
Mi riferisco alla mostrizzazione e a tutta una serie di altri fattori, primo fra tutti l'incapacità o la non volontà di piantarla anche quando avevo ricevuto una lettera anonima che mi informava della tresca, segno evidente di totale disprezzo e strafottenza anche quando la verità era ormai vicina.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si. Se si arriva a tradire si è distanti, forse rancorosi di qualcosa. Dopo essersersele date, se si riesce a sedersi e ripartire ben venga.


Il mio psichiatra mi ha spiegato che la molla principale del tradimento è spesso (non sempre ma spesso) proprio il rancore.

E per quella che ADESSO è la mia situazione ti assicuro che, se mi dovesse capitare di tradirla, riconoscerei il rancore nei suoi confronti come elemento essenziale del tradimento.


----------



## patroclo (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma proviamo a capirci :
> Diamoci un’occasione
> 
> A che esempio ti riferisci? A quello dell’amica?
> ...


che lui si sia comportato da bestia con la moglie non ho dubbi, all'estorsione del seme non ho mai creduto. 
Ho conosciuto donne che cercavano solo inseminatori e uomini che per un po' di sesso mandavano il cervello in soffitta. Detto questo senza conoscere le storie preferisco non fare sintesi troppo semplificative


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta,
> anch'io rivolsi la stessa domanda al mio psichiatra (un luminare nel campo), e la risposta - esemplificando - fu più o meno la seguente, e cioè che non è che siccome in passato hai investito qualcuno con la macchina allora nel momento in cui sei TU a venire investito non senti dolore per il solo fatto di averlo fatto in passato, risposta che travolgeva - in modo per me del tutto convincente - la risposta che mi aveva dato un altro psicologo - di formazione psicospirituale, allievo di Naranjo - secondo il quale invece il lavoro che avrei dovuto fare sarebbe stato quello di evitare quanto più possibile di 'personalizzare' il tradimento e di guardare allo stesso come se fossi un terzo rispetto all'accaduto, e di valutarlo non in relazione a me ma come fatto in sè (sottintendendo la sostanziale indifferenza, quando non addirittura irrilevanza, per un fatto come il tradimento).
> 
> Sarebbe ovviamente fantastico schematizzare e reagire di conseguenza come se fossimo automi ('l'ho fatto io, lo hai fatto tu, 1 a 1 palla al centro) ma siamo umani e non funziona così.
> ...


L’idea che il tradimento sia un fatto isolato è ininfluente se fatto da te è per me il punto.
Per poter tradire ci vuole già una distanza emotiva e poi ne crea altra.
So benissimo che tutti i traditori non scoperti dicono di no, ma per me è impossibile.
Se pensi al punto più intenso della vostra relazione, probabilmente un’altra non l’avresti nemmeno vista.
Può essere benissimo che sbagli e che in realtà ci fosse sì un allontanamento, ma da parte di lei.
Oppure davvero la vostra storia era fondata su una passione che è andata esaurendosi.
Comunque è vero che anche se tu hai investito qualcuno ti fa ugualmente male essere investito. Però non puoi inveire o essere sorpreso come si trattasse di una cosa assurda.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per non soffrire in seguito a un tradimento è necessario che non ci importi nulla di chi ci tradisce.
> Il fatto di averlo già tradito non comporta una diminuzione della sofferenza o della rabbia.
> Non credo che, per il fatto di essere stato tradito, io abbia acquisito un bonus e possa tradire mia moglie senza che lei ne soffra, tranne ovviamente nel caso in cui a lei un mio tradimento possa servire per giustificare il desiderio di crearsi, a sua volta, una sua vita sempre più lontana da me.
> Il tradimento comporta sempre una vittima e un carnefice, se possiamo chiamarli così.
> A nessuno piace essere vittima.


Perfetto:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non ha importanza chi sia quando uno viene derubato. Anche fosse un ladro comunque SUBISCE un furto.
> E' l'atto del subire che crea sofferenza.
> Ovviamente dal di fuori possiamo anche avvertire quasi un senso di _giustizia_ nei fatti della vita, ma noi non siamo protagonisti dell'evento, bensì semplici osservatori.


Ho finito i verdi, vado di standing ovation.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ribalto la situazione e ti chiedo: senza figlio e senza casa, TU saresti ancora lì?


Me lo sono chiesto tante volte.

Una risposta certa una persona seria non potrà mai dartela, perchè è a mio parere stupido affermare con assoluta certezza che "_si, me ne sarei andato" _se quell'eventualità (senza figlio e senza casa) nella realtà non esiste.Di una cosa però sono certo, e me la dice l'esperienza di altre persone, e cioè che in assenza di quei 'lacci' (figli e casa) quello che normalmente accade è che uno dei due si allontana.

Poi torna indietro ?

Il più delle volte NO.

E bada, non è solo il tradito che scopre la tresca e chiude la storia.

Può bene essere che, in assenza di quei 'lacci' (a me è capitato) sia il traditore a fare le valigie INDIPENDENTEMENTE dalla volontà del tradito.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> certamente ! la sofferenza è assolutamente inevitabile ....ma il sentir dire :”come hai potuto !!!!” francamente un po’ stride ....perché sai benissimo come è potuto succedere...
> Quindi si soffre in silenzio ...e si decide se proseguire o meno... consapevoli del fatto che poteva succedere .
> E’ un po’ come quando senti le amanti dire: come ha potuto il mio amante tradirmi!!! ??Ecco... soffri, certamente.... ma non porti certe domande perché non sei credibile


Mai pensato :"come hai potuto !"

L'aveva fatto CON me quindi non è stato l'atto in sè ad essere sorprendente.

E' stato decisamente altro...


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’idea che il tradimento sia un fatto isolato è ininfluente se fatto da te è per me il punto.
> *Per poter tradire ci vuole già una distanza emotiva e poi ne crea altra*.
> So benissimo che tutti i traditori non scoperti dicono di no, ma per me è impossibile.
> Se pensi al punto più intenso della vostra relazione, probabilmente un’altra non l’avresti nemmeno vista.
> ...



Appunto.

ma facendo il discorso all'opposto, e cioè a tradimento sgamato, conclamato, e avvenuto, non è sufficiente "darci un taglio" e "amare di nuovo" il partner.
Perché appunto se non si lavora su quella distanza si torna alle 4 "tipologie" di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] , e non mi è difficile pensare che la persona sarà inquadrabile tra quelli che hanno tradito e tradiranno di nuovo. E se non lo dovesse fare non lo farà per "repressione", mica per libera scelta.

Il problema è che credo che molto spesso quella distanza emotiva rischi (a tradimento avvenuto) di essere semplicemente ribaltata addosso al tradito. Senza capire che un conto è l'atto (parlo di tradimento fisico, ma potrei metterci anche altri fatti "eclatanti"). Che in sé è fonte di responsabilità.
Ed altro conto, anche "isolato" l'atto, è lavorare per prevenirne altri. Che trovo molto rischioso ricostruire su un terreno franoso, senza prima metterlo in sicurezza. Credo che a pensare di fare questo lavoro, molti tradimenti non sarebbero reiterati. Ma anche molti di più (rispetto alle statistiche odierne) finirebbero con il separarsi. Non so cosa sia meglio: alcuni tutto sommato riescono a vivere anche ignorando consapevolmente.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, non sei strana, sei razionale come lo sono anch'io.
> Sul neretto hai perfettamente ragione.
> Comprendo la sofferenza - e la frustrazione -  di Jim, ma ritengo che a lui occorra andare oltre quello che è il suo abituale atteggiamento vittimistico e comprendere cosa si può fare, tenendo conto che secondo me la sua situazione di coppia è molto compromessa. Diciamo che è inutile continuare a pensare a quale storia sia stata più grave o meno.


Ne parlo perchè se ne parla qui.

Sono cosciente che è l'ULTIMO dei miei problemi.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Fare un complimento, mandare messaggi provocanti, baciare, baciare e scopare una volta, scopare per mesi, scopare con amore per anni, ecc sono gradazioni di tradimento. Io conosco bene tutto l'iter..ho scelto fino a dove spingermi. Tu cosa preferisci tra tutti i tradimenti? Un marito che ha tradito una volta torna e piange o uno che va avanti per anni sbeffeggiandoti pure? Ma di che stiamo a parla!!! Ma credi che non lo avessi in tiro quando vedevo l altra?  Credi che non ho sofferto a decidere di chiudere. Ma l ho fatto..dovevo dimostrare a me quanto tenessi a noi. Seppur in piena tempesta. Se te ne fotti e prendi per il culo per tanto sei egoista, superficiale.


Ma riuscite o no a capire che la frustrazione di [MENTION=7415]Eagle72[/MENTION] nasce principalmente da tutta una serie di annessi e connessi che hanno portato sua moglie a scantonare clamorosamente da quella che era la strada principale ?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Nel mio esempio non sto dicendo che jim sia un lurido bastardo traditore ...dove lo leggi?


Fai pure, qui me ne hanno dette di peggio...



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se jim dice: la mia compagna ha tradito e io soffro..” e’ un conto ...se dice “lei è brutta  è cattiva !!! Ha tradito la mia fiducia!!!!come ha potuto!!! .”


Non ho MAI, in nessun modo, espresso un concetto simile al sottolineato.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’idea che il tradimento sia un fatto isolato è ininfluente se fatto da te è per me il punto.


Grazie a Dio mi conosco, mi sento e so distinguere.
E credo di poter dire con assoluta certezza che quel tradimento è stato sostanzialmente isolato e inifluente.
Lo so, l'ho sempre saputo.
Facevo fatica anche a chiamarla passate le prime due settimane (settimane) di 'euforia'.
E lo so anche perchè ho tradito la mia ex moglie con la mia attuale compagna e ti assicuro che tra i due tradimenti c'è un ABISSO in termini emotivi e di coinvolgimento generale.
Lì mi ero totalmente distaccato, semplicemente non c'ero più.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Per poter tradire ci vuole già una distanza emotiva e poi ne crea altra.


A volte semplicemente il desiderio di una botta all'ego.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Se pensi al punto più intenso della vostra relazione, probabilmente un’altra non l’avresti nemmeno vista.


Probabilmente si ma il punto più alto di una relazione quanto dura ?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Oppure davvero la vostra storia era fondata su una passione che è andata esaurendosi.


 Probabile, anche se da parte mia l'elemento passionale era sicuramente ben presente fino a qualche mese fa.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque è vero che anche se tu hai investito qualcuno ti fa ugualmente male essere investito. Però non puoi inveire o essere sorpreso come si trattasse di una cosa assurda.


Ho 'inveito' più che altro su altro, su certe assurde modalità giustificative, sulla mostrizzazione e cento altre piccole miserie.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma riuscite o no a capire che la frustrazione di [MENTION=7415]Eagle72[/MENTION] nasce principalmente da tutta una serie di annessi e connessi che hanno portato sua moglie a scantonare clamorosamente da quella che era la strada principale ?


Si cosi. Grazie.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> che lui si sia comportato da bestia con la moglie non ho dubbi, all'estorsione del seme non ho mai creduto.
> Ho conosciuto donne che cercavano solo inseminatori e uomini che per un po' di sesso mandavano il cervello in soffitta. Detto questo senza conoscere le storie preferisco non fare sintesi troppo semplificative


Ah, ma il fatto che fosse bestia non lo rapportavo alla moglie ma alla vicinanza in virtù del figlio in arrivo... il fatto che il seme fosse estorto o meno (che non è dato sapersi)...è indifferente ....se vuoi andartene te ne vai ..ma magari un po’ dopo .... e se hai il cazzo al posto del cervello ....ne paghi le conseguenze ...o è preferibile farle pagare agli altri ? Bimbi compresi?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si cosi. Grazie.


Ti capisco e ti dico che se c'è ancora del sentimento tra di voi le cose miglioreranno.

Se, come nel mio caso, ci sono ALTRI problemi che il tradimento ha temporaneamente accantonato, tali problemi verranno di nuovo fuori con prepotenza una volta che il tradimento sarà diventato principalmente un ricordo.


----------



## patroclo (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ah, ma il fatto che fosse bestia non lo rapportavo alla moglie ma alla vicinanza in virtù del figlio in arrivo... il fatto che il seme fosse estorto o meno (che non è dato sapersi)...è indifferente ....se vuoi andartene te ne vai ..ma magari un po’ dopo .... e se hai il cazzo al posto del cervello ....ne paghi le conseguenze ...o è preferibile farle pagare agli altri ? Bimbi compresi?


Se la questione è la tranquillità dei figli dovrebbero punire ferocemente qualsiasi separazione


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ti capisco e ti dico che se c'è ancora del sentimento tra di voi le cose miglioreranno.
> 
> Se, come nel mio caso, ci sono ALTRI problemi che il tradimento ha temporaneamente accantonato, tali problemi verranno di nuovo fuori con prepotenza una volta che il tradimento sarà diventato principalmente un ricordo.


Sono certo di entrambe le cose. Alcuni dei problemi precedenti li stiamo risolvendo...altri restano e pesano piu di prima perche ho meno pazienza...gia devo sopportare sto casino..vorrei lei migliorasse alcuni aspetti caratteriali pesanti (molto nervosa, troppo istintiva), ma non cambi a 40anni. Ha cambiato abitudini (troppo lavoro, troppo concentrata su se stessa) che ci hanno portato nel baratro e questo è positivo.. Ma so impossibile ottenere di piu.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Probabilmente non solo per quello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusami Jim ma stai continuando ad evitare di indossare i panni degli altri e indossi solo i tuoi. 
Ti faccio un esempio : tu stavi male con tua moglie e perciò ti sei aperto al tradimento ...poi ti e’ andata bene perché la tua amante era ciò che volevi e non una deludente parentesi. Per questo il tradimento ha per te un valore superiore rispetto a quello della tua compagna? La tua compagna  che probabilmente ti ha tradito perché anche per lei il rapporto vostro non andava (infatti non va tutt’ora)...ma di la’ ha trovato una persona deludente ?  Quindi basta  l'esito per assolvere l’uno rispetto all’altro?
Spiegami questa cosa perché sono di coccio....
Questo non vuol dire che devi assolvere la tua compagna....ma neppure puoi sempre assolvere te stesso ..è una volta perché era vero amore (ma l’hai scoperto dopo però )...e l’altra perché stavi male nel matrimonio ..e l’altra ancora perché era una cosa da nulla e ti sei pentito...
Il vostro rapporto va male probabilmente perché ce l’avete messa entrambi la buona volontà a farlo andare così .... non solo lei ...anche se ti piacerebbe molto assolverti.....
Scusa se sono molto diretta.  Se ti ho ferito me ne dispiaccio ...magari ho capito male


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Scusa ma sei proprio completamente fuori strada.
> Mi spiace che tu la stia prendendo sul personale,
> Nel mio esempio non sto dicendo che jim sia un lurido bastardo traditore ...dove lo leggi?
> Dell’esempio della mia amica mi stupisce lo “stupore di lei”....
> ...


Si capisce e concordo.
Però forse noi non vogliamo accettare che gli uomini in fondo in fondo considerino diversamente il tradimento maschile e femminile.
Una volta un utente scrisse: “una donna non può capire come è forte il desiderio di sesso e il pensiero del sesso negli uomini”.
E una volta Fabio Volo (non è un genio, ma questa metafora trovo sia illuminante) disse: “ Per un uomo è andare a trovare qualcuno. Voi fate entrare qualcuno in casa vostra”.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio : tu stavi male con tua moglie e perciò ti sei aperto al tradimento ...poi ti e’ andata bene perché la tua amante era ciò che volevi e non una deludente parentesi.


La valutazione bene/male la fai ovviamente prima di lasciare un nido per un altro, quindi non mi è 'andata bene' per caso.
Mi è andata bene perchè c'erano una serie di motivi che hanno spinto ENTRAMBI a fare una scelta, ponderata per mesi.
Viceversa sarebbe rimasta una storia di corna come tante altre.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per questo il tradimento ha per te un valore superiore rispetto a quello della tua compagna?


Ovviamente SI perchè quel tradimento ha portato alla costruzione di una FAMIGLIA.
Hai idea di quante unioni nascono con una delle due parti 'impegnata' ?
O pensi che ci si incontri e ci si scelga solo da 'liberi' ?
E poi, a cosa ha portato il tradimento della mia compagna ?
A un bel niente, direi.
E direi che c'è una SOSTANZIALE differenza.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> La tua compagna  che probabilmente ti ha tradito perché anche per lei il rapporto vostro non andava (infatti non va tutt’ora)...ma di la’ ha trovato una persona deludente ?  Quindi basta  l'esito per assolvere l’uno rispetto all’altro?


E' il verbo 'assolvere' che non c'entra nulla.
Ovviamente a seconda di come la vicenda si sviluppa nel tempo puoi dare valenza differente alle due storie.
O vuoi paragonare un tradimento che porta ad una nuova coppia, ad un figlio e ad una casa con un tradimento costituito sostanzialmente da qualche scopatina extra ? 




Jacaranda ha detto:


> Questo non vuol dire che devi assolvere la tua compagna....ma neppure puoi sempre assolvere te stesso ..è una volta perché era vero amore (ma l’hai scoperto dopo però )...e l’altra perché stavi male nel matrimonio ..e l’altra ancora perché era una cosa da nulla e ti sei pentito...


Mi sa che non mi sono davvero spiegato o forse intendi male tu.
Il fatto che il mio ultimo tradimento sia stata una roba light NON mi assolve.
Se ce la meniamo con assoluzione e colpa non ne usciamo più.
Quanto al 'vero amore' OVVIAMENTE NON L'HO SCOPERTO DOPO altrimenti non lasciamo la mia ex moglie per un'altra...



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il vostro rapporto va male probabilmente perché ce l’avete messa entrambi la buona volontà a farlo andare così .... non solo lei ...anche se ti piacerebbe molto assolverti.....


Qui avevi iniziato benissimo ma arrivo al sottolineato e boh...dove mi assolvo ??
La storia va male perchè entrambi abbiamo contribuito a farla andare male, OVVIAMENTE per quanto io possa cercare di essere equilibrato è abbastanza comprensibile che abbia un occhio di riguardo per le sue mancanze...


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Non ricordo come sia andata esattamente la vicenda di Jim, ma scoprire un tradimento e incazzarsi di conseguenza quando si ha tradito a propria volta rischia, una volta scoperto, di farti diventare agli occhi dell'altro un enorme falso e ipocrita.....da qui il baratro della disistima è a un passo.
> Ripeto, non ricordo i racconti di jim in proposito, sto solo ipotizzando uno scenario simile



Soprattutto se alla scoperta del tradimento della moglie hai reagito con violenza, nascondendo il tuo e giusificandolo come inesistente in quanto non scoperto,  per me e' il motivo per cui non va proprio giu' il tutto alla moglie,  io ho sempre pensato abbia ragione lei.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Soprattutto se alla scoperta del tradimento della moglie hai reagito con violenza, nascondendo il tuo e giusificandolo come inesistente in quanto non scoperto,  per me e' il motivo per cui non va proprio giu' il tutto alla moglie,  io ho sempre pensato abbia ragione lei.


E' il tuo parere e lo rispetto.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si capisce e concordo.
> Però forse noi non vogliamo accettare che gli uomini in fondo in fondo considerino diversamente il tradimento maschile e femminile.
> Una volta un utente scrisse: “una donna non può capire come è forte il desiderio di sesso e il pensiero del sesso negli uomini”.
> E una volta Fabio Volo (non è un genio, ma questa metafora trovo sia illuminante) disse: “ Per un uomo è andare a trovare qualcuno. Voi fate entrare qualcuno in casa vostra”.


Deo Gratias !

Una volta un amico mi disse che per lui era più o meno come andare a giocare a tennis.

Un pò di impegno, un pò di sudore, un pò di passione.


----------



## Rosarose (7 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La valutazione bene/male la fai ovviamente prima di lasciare un nido per un altro, quindi non mi è 'andata bene' per caso.
> Mi è andata bene perchè c'erano una serie di motivi che hanno spinto ENTRAMBI a fare una scelta, ponderata per mesi.
> Viceversa sarebbe rimasta una storia di corna come tante altre.
> 
> ...


Guarda jim condivido tutto ciò che dici e ti spieghi benissimo!!

Proprio perché hai vissuto delle esperienze che ti permettono di fare paragoni.

In Jacaranda vedo sempre ragionamenti contorti e difficoltà a comprendere perché filtra tutto da un assoluto che sta dentro al suo cervello: i tradimenti fanno tutti schifo, non ci sono distinzioni, non ci sono sentimenti, e via di questo passo...

Io invece capisco benissimo la differenza tra il tuo tradimento e quello perpetrato dalla tua compagna, differenze che spiegano benissimo le tue amarezze e preoccupazioni, fai bene ad interrogarti e sono sicuro che mentre lei(jaracanda) non vede realmente la condizione del suo matrimonio, ( e da qui testa sotto la sabbia)tu riesci ad avere del tuo una lucida visione che ti aiuterà a fare le giuste azioni!

In bocca al lupo


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Deo Gratias !
> 
> Una volta un amico mi disse che per lui era più o meno come andare a giocare a tennis.
> 
> Un pò di impegno, un pò di sudore, un pò di passione.


È proprio un diverso valore dato al sesso.


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si capisce e concordo.
> Però forse noi non vogliamo accettare che gli uomini in fondo in fondo considerino diversamente il tradimento maschile e femminile.
> Una volta un utente scrisse: “una donna non può capire come è forte il desiderio di sesso e il pensiero del sesso negli uomini”.
> E una volta Fabio Volo (non è un genio, ma questa metafora trovo sia illuminante) disse: “ Per un uomo è andare a trovare qualcuno. Voi fate entrare qualcuno in casa vostra”.


È una bella metafora.

Generalizza sicuramente riconducendo al genere, ma identifica bene le due sostanziali modalità di tradire.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Guarda jim condivido tutto ciò che dici e ti spieghi benissimo!!
> 
> Proprio perché hai vissuto delle esperienze che ti permettono di fare paragoni.
> 
> ...


Come no


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Bravo . È esattamente questo il punto...
> Ma l’altro  punto su cui mi sembra di non riuscire a condividere il mio pensiero e’ il seguente:
> se tua moglie scoprisse un tuo tradimento e venisse da te dicendo “fedifragooooo!!!!tuuuu, come hai potuto farmi  questo???? A me, la madre dei tuoi figli!!!! Ma almeno ti rendi conto di  quanto mi stai facendo soffrireeeee !!!!”
> Non la guarderesti stranito ?


No.
Perché non me lo direbbe mai.
Al limite me la vedo a urlarmi dietro una cosa del tipo "Hai fatto a me tante storie ma anche tu sei uno stronzo uguale, se non peggio, perché io l'ho scontata, mi hai fatto sentire una merda, ho pagato tutto in quel periodo. Ora tocca a te pagare allo stesso modo".


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma le qualità io posso anche teoricamente non smettere mai di vederle, pure durante un tradimento. Non è detto che io debba arrivare ad "annientare" l'altro. Ma intendevo un'altra cosa. Al di là delle qualità e delle altre ragioni "di opportunità" che ci fanno "rivalutare" il partner (da traditi, da traditori, o da entrambi), quello che si chiama "amore"... per me è una cosa che va al di là delle qualità, che posso apprezzare, come magari anche no. L'amore è qualcosa che ti fa ritenere quella persona come la persona che è il meglio per te. La persona. Non il "corollario" che si porta dietro.
> 
> La persona.
> 
> ...


L'amore ha per base la stima.
A volte può anche capitare che a seguito di un tradimento essa possa accrescersi nei confronti di chi si è tradito.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'amore ha per base la stima.
> A volte può anche capitare che a seguito di un tradimento essa possa accrescersi nei confronti di chi si è tradito.


L'amore ha per base la stima. Ma la stima da sola non fa l'amore. Riusciamo ad amare pure quando non stimiamo. Non per sempre, e non se la stima viene persa per tutto, questo è chiaro.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si capisce e concordo.
> Però forse noi non vogliamo accettare che gli uomini in fondo in fondo considerino diversamente il tradimento maschile e femminile.
> Una volta un utente scrisse: “una donna non può capire come è forte il desiderio di sesso e il pensiero del sesso negli uomini”.
> E una volta Fabio Volo (non è un genio, ma questa metafora trovo sia illuminante) disse: “ Per un uomo è andare a trovare qualcuno. Voi fate entrare qualcuno in casa vostra”.


Sì, però, insomma.
Non diamo valore alle giustificazioni maschili. Sono... giustificazioni. Nient'altro.
Il sesso è entrare nell'intimità di un'altra persona per entrambi.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È proprio un diverso valore dato al sesso.


Uhm...
Ti assicuro che sono palle.
Non per niente un uomo tradito dà molto valore al sesso fatto da sua moglie con l'amante.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'amore ha per base la stima. Ma la stima da sola non fa l'amore. Riusciamo ad amare pure quando non stimiamo. Non per sempre, e non se la stima viene persa per tutto, questo è chiaro.


La stima non fa l'amore (lo direbbe anche Fantozzi), ma senza stima non può nascere l'amore.
La stima attribuisce un valore ed è su quel valore che si costruisce un legame.
Ciò che non vale niente diventa fonte di disprezzo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, però, insomma.
> Non diamo valore alle giustificazioni maschili. Sono... giustificazioni. Nient'altro.
> Il sesso è entrare nell'intimità di un'altra persona per entrambi.





danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Ti assicuro che sono palle.
> Non per niente un uomo tradito dà molto valore al sesso fatto da sua moglie con l'amante.


E no. 
Il diverso valore viene dato dall’uomo!
Le donne tendono a dare un valore simile.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no.
> Il diverso valore viene dato dall’uomo!
> Le donne tendono a dare un valore simile.


Non sono d'accordo.
Non esiste un valore simile dato dalla categoria donne come non esiste per la categoria uomini.
Non per niente uno dei punti che mostrano l'affinità che esiste tra due persone è dare lo stesso valore al sesso.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'amore ha per base la stima.
> A volte può anche capitare che a seguito di un tradimento essa possa accrescersi nei confronti di chi si è tradito.


Quotissimo. A me è successo post mio tradimento. Ho stimato tanto il suo perdonare.... poi penso lei invece abbia perso stima verso me col tempo ripensando e rimuginando fino ad arrivare a sciogliere le briglie. Ora è successo il contrario, lei sta apprezzando miei sforzi, maturità ec. Mentre io disistima totale.... che al mercato mio padre comprò!


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La stima non fa l'amore (lo direbbe anche Fantozzi), ma senza stima non può nascere l'amore.
> La stima attribuisce un valore ed è su quel valore che si costruisce un legame.
> Ciò che non vale niente diventa fonte di disprezzo.



Succede anche nel collezionismo, di sovrastimare per amore. Mai partecipato a un'asta? 
Non è tanto cio' che non vale niente, quanto ciò che non costa niente, a diventare fonte di disprezzo. Ahimè.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Non esiste un valore simile dato dalla categoria donne come non esiste per la categoria uomini.
> Non per niente uno dei punti che mostrano l'affinità che esiste tra due persone è dare lo stesso valore al sesso.


Intendevo un’altra cosa.
traditore lui, traditrice lei= lei dà lo stesso peso.
traditore lui, traditrice lei= lui dà un peso diverso.
Questo è quello che si legge qui.


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, però, insomma.
> Non diamo valore alle giustificazioni maschili. Sono... giustificazioni. Nient'altro.
> Il sesso è entrare nell'intimità di un'altra persona per entrambi.


Questo non è vero.
Per alcun* il sesso non c’entra proprio nulla con l’intimità, a volte chi sia l’altra persona ha un ruolo decisamente marginale.

I distinguo ci sono, altrimenti i tradimenti sarebbero tutti “uguali”.

Solo che, tendenzialmente, questi distinguo non li ricondurrei tout court al genere.



danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Ti assicuro che sono palle.
> Non per niente un uomo tradito dà molto valore al sesso fatto da sua moglie con l'amante.


E questo, per dire, confermerebbe la teoria di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], non la smentisce.

Certo che l’uomo dà molto valore a sesso, ma se facciamo il gioco della generalizzazione, per quello che ho letto qui, sono prettamente gli uomini che si concentrano morbosamente su certi aspetti sessuali, sono solo gli uomini che parlano del corpo della fedifraga “violato” da altri.

Sempre generalizzando, la maggioranza delle donne che ho letto risentono del possibile coinvolgimento del partner traditore, delle menzogne, della perdita di esclusività.. ma tendenzialmente la parte fisica non ne è l’aspetto più grave.

Poi chiaro che non sempre è così.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo un’altra cosa.
> traditore lui, traditrice lei= lei dà lo stesso peso.
> traditore lui, traditrice lei= lui dà un peso diverso.
> Questo è quello che si legge qui.


Io  leggo tante storie diverse vissute con differente sensibilità. 
Più che altro è diffusa la volontà di autoassolversi, senza differenza di genere, reputando il tradimento o il comportamento del partner più grave  del proprio.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questo non è vero.
> Per alcun* il sesso non c’entra proprio nulla con l’intimità, a volte chi sia l’altra persona ha un ruolo decisamente marginale.
> 
> I distinguo ci sono, altrimenti i tradimenti sarebbero tutti “uguali”.
> ...


Vero.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che l’uomo dà molto valore a sesso, ma se facciamo il gioco della generalizzazione, per quello che ho letto qui, sono prettamente gli uomini che si concentrano morbosamente su certi aspetti sessuali, sono solo gli uomini che parlano del corpo della fedifraga “violato” da altri.
> 
> Sempre generalizzando, la maggioranza delle donne che ho letto risentono del possibile coinvolgimento del partner traditore, delle menzogne, della perdita di esclusività.. ma tendenzialmente la parte fisica non ne è l’aspetto più grave.
> 
> Poi chiaro che non sempre è così.


Uhm, sì.
Intendo dire che chi afferma di non dare importanza al sesso fatto con altre donne, di solito non usa lo stesso criterio nel giudicare il sesso fatto da chi lo ha tradito.
Se il sesso è solo 'sport', lo stesso giudizio dovrebbe essere riservato anche al sesso praticato dal partner con l'amante. O no?


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, sì.
> Intendo dire che chi afferma di non dare importanza al sesso fatto con altre donne, di solito non usa lo stesso criterio nel giudicare il sesso fatto da chi lo ha tradito.
> Se il sesso è solo 'sport', lo stesso giudizio dovrebbe essere riservato anche al sesso praticato dal partner con l'amante. O no?


Secondo me no.
A meno che si sia talmente presuntuosi (o scemi) da vestire le azioni degli altri in base ai propri significati.

Credo sia un errore che si fa spesso, soprattutto perché in assenza di codici interpretativi si tende ad usare i propri.
Peró tendenzialmente si giudica in base all’immagine che si ha della persona.

Se pensi che il partner abbia una concezione della sessualità e del sesso metti di profondità e di intima condivisione, è logico che immagini che l’abbia vissuto allo stesso modo anche nel tradimento. 

Se sai che il tuo partner scinde affettività e sessualità, sarai portato a fare probabilmente altre valutazioni.

Anche a “parità di tradimento” i giudizi possono comunque essere di molto diversi, perché ciascuno puó considerare come aggravanti elementi differenti, dando loro un peso soggettivo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Secondo me no.
> A meno che si sia talmente presuntuosi (o scemi) da vestire le azioni degli altri in base ai propri significati.
> 
> Credo sia un errore che si fa spesso, soprattutto perché in assenza di codici interpretativi si tende ad usare i propri.
> ...


Però è difficile pensare del partner che faccia sesso con leggerezza e senza coinvolgimento, altrimenti verrebbe il dubbio che anche con noi possa essere senza coinvolgimento.


----------



## Minas Tirith (8 Novembre 2018)

Mettere sullo stesso piano un tradimento di una notte ed uno durato due anni (da quel che mi è sembrato di desumere) è prerogativa di colui/colei che o ha qualcosa da giustificare a se stesso/a, ovvero di colui/colei che cerca disperatamente di dare giustificazione a qualcosa che non si vuole accettare. 
La differenza tra eagle e sua moglie sta tutta in una parola: VERITÀ. Nelle loro storie questa parola per una dei due è rimasta una parola. Vuota. Insignificante. Per mesi e mesi è stata quanto di più lontano potesse esserci da ogni singola espressione del suo volto. Quello stesso volto in cui hai creduto di trovare VERITÀ per 25 anni. 
Diversa percezione della sessualità? Mai creduto a boiate simili. Dare peso alla “confidenza”, alla “complicità”, il sesso era necessario quanto lo è una forchetta nel brodo! Ma davvero si puó pensare di credere che ad una donna il sesso non importi, o che non abbia peso?!? Non ho mai e, sottolineo, MAI, incontrato nella mia vita una compagna, amica, cognata, cugina, che non si sentisse depressa se i ritmi subissero un calo. Quindi finiamola co ste menate sulla donna che mette il sesso su uno scalino più basso della scala gerarchica. Credo, anzi, sono convinto, che sia l’esatto opposto elevato al quadrato.
Per quanto tu possa, Eagle72, provare ad andare oltre, credo tu sia perfettamente consapevole che non c’è felicità senza libertà. E quando si è incatenati esiste un solo modo per tornare ad essere liberi: spezzare la catena. 
Devi solo valutare se la tua felicità sia o meno una priorità. 
Se un giorno ti svegli e non vedi il sole, o sei morto, o sei tu il sole. (J. Morrison)
Delle due, l’una. Sta a te scegliere.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io  leggo tante storie diverse vissute con differente sensibilità.
> Più che altro è diffusa la volontà di autoassolversi, senza differenza di genere, reputando il tradimento o il comportamento del partner più grave  del proprio.


Esatto


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è difficile pensare del partner che faccia sesso con leggerezza e senza coinvolgimento, altrimenti verrebbe il dubbio che anche con noi possa essere senza coinvolgimento.


 lo penso anch'io, anche se , per sentito dire dal mondo maschile, questa scissione avviene nei confronti dell'amante.Un'attrazione molto fisica ed il coinvolgimento non è emotivo.
Per me incomprensibile
Alla moglie viene riconosciuta un certo tipo di struttura.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo penso anch'io, anche se , *per sentito dire dal mondo maschile*, questa scissione avviene nei confronti dell'amante.*Un'attrazione molto fisica ed il coinvolgimento non è emotivo.*
> Per me incomprensibile
> Alla moglie viene riconosciuta un certo tipo di struttura.


Il mondo maschile non esiste.
Ci sono uomini che si scoperebbero qualunque essere vivente di sesso femminile, hanno gli ormoni e gli impulsi incontenibili, altri che per arrivare a desiderare una persona devono avere un coinvolgimento di testa oltre che fisico, altri ancora che vivono con altre differenti gradazioni l'interesse verso le donne, inoltre tutte questo può variare durante la vita di un uomo (l'approccio verso il sesso di un diciottenne non è quello di un cinquantenne, e non tiratemi fuori a questione esperienza, che non è la differenza sostanziale dovuta all'età).
Siamo tutti differenti, l'uno dall'altro, e viviamo fasi differenti nella nostra vita. Non per niente veniamo scelti sulla base delle nostre caratteristiche e dei vostri desideri del momento.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il mondo maschile non esiste.
> Ci sono uomini che si scoperebbero qualunque essere vivente di sesso femminile, hanno gli ormoni e gli impulsi incontenibili, altri che per arrivare a desiderare una persona devono avere un coinvolgimento di testa oltre che fisico, altri ancora che vivono con altre differenti gradazioni l'interesse verso le donne, inoltre tutte questo può variare durante la vita di un uomo (l'approccio verso il sesso di un diciottenne non è quello di un cinquantenne, e non tiratemi fuori a questione esperienza, che non è la differenza sostanziale dovuta all'età).
> Siamo tutti differenti, l'uno dall'altro, e viviamo fasi differenti nella nostra vita. Non per niente veniamo scelti sulla base delle nostre caratteristiche e dei vostri desideri del momento.


Interessante. Dimmi comme è l’approcio di un diciottenne verso il sesso rispetto ad un cinquantenne ?
Non mi riferisco alla frequenza, ma come considera la donna .


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è difficile pensare del partner che faccia sesso con leggerezza e senza coinvolgimento, altrimenti *verrebbe il dubbio* che anche con noi possa essere senza coinvolgimento.


Mia moglie diceva un tempo che "il sesso lo si può fare con chiunque. Non è quello che definisce da solo la qualità di una relazione. Non è così importante". Non da solo.
Ci sono persone con cui puoi fare solo sesso, altre con cui puoi arrivare ad avere una relazione più completa, ma ogni rapporto ha una sua struttura e non dipende solo da un partner.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Interessante. Dimmi comme è l’approcio di un diciottenne verso il sesso rispetto ad un cinquantenne ?
> Non mi riferisco alla frequenza, ma come considera la donna .


Dipende dal diciottenne e dal cinquantenne.
Ti posso dire che io a diciotto anni non capivo niente della donne, non avevo preferenze particolari, mi piacevano esclusivamente per il fisico, i capelli, il culo e il sorriso, quello che si faceva e condivideva insieme era relativo, tanto c'erano gli amici per fare cose divertenti e avevo desiderio di fare sesso con una certa frequenza. 
Adesso a cinquant'anni sono diventato molto più selettivo. Considero fondamentale l'affinità mentale, vengo attratto solo da poche donne che riescono a esercitare fascino su di me e il desiderio si è molto ridotto rispetto a un tempo.
Oltre agli ormoni, quello che cambia è che un diciottenne vive tutto con grande intensità perché è tutto sconosciuto, tutto da scoprire, tutto eccitante. Ogni attività è sesso. Andare a ballare, in vacanza, andare a scuola, in palestra. 
A 50... tantissimi coetanei hanno spento ormai l'interesse verso il sesso ormai divenuto da anni solo coniugale e col tempo sempre meno interessante. Amanti esclusi, si intende. Il mondo con cui ti confronti spesso è da anni soprattutto quello dei papà e delle mamme.


----------



## spleen (8 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Interessante. Dimmi comme è l’approcio di un diciottenne verso il sesso rispetto ad un cinquantenne ? Non mi riferisco alla frequenza, ma come considera la donna .


  Il diciottenne non sa cosa vuole dalle ragazze, ma lo vuole tanto...... (Virzì)


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per sentito dire dal mondo maschile, questa scissione avviene nei confronti dell'amante.Un'attrazione molto fisica ed il coinvolgimento non è emotivo.


Un cazzo vero!


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il mondo con cui ti confronti spesso è da anni soprattutto quello dei papà e delle mamme.


Che offre (quasi insospettabilmente) un mondo di opportunità sessuali.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Deo Gratias !
> 
> *Una volta un amico mi disse che per lui era più o meno come andare a giocare a tennis.
> *
> Un pò di impegno, un pò di sudore, un pò di passione.





Lostris ha detto:


> Secondo me no.
> A meno che si sia talmente presuntuosi (o scemi) da vestire le azioni degli altri in base ai propri significati.
> 
> Credo sia un errore che si fa spesso, soprattutto perché in assenza di codici interpretativi si tende ad usare i propri.
> ...


Partiamo dal racconto di Jim.
Per me l'affermazione dell'amico di Jim non mostra la valutazione che lui fa del sesso in generale.
Se per lui il sesso fosse davvero come giocare a tennis, non avrebbe tanto da obiettare se scoprisse un tradimento della moglie, o, perlomeno, sarebbe indispettito solo dalla menzogna e non dall'attività espletata. "Accidenti, moglie, potevi dirmelo però che anche tu avevi voglio di giocare a tennis! Cavoli, perché mentire? Vai pure con chi vuoi, un po' di sport rinforza il fisico e fa bene alla mente. Lo dicevano anche i Latini.".
Sono abbastanza certo invece che lui come altri che minimizzano le proprie scelte non applichino lo stesso criterio di tolleranza verso il partner.
Io come vede il sesso una persona non lo valuto da come parla di sé agli altri, ma da come considera l'attività della moglie. E in questo ci metto non solo la paranoia verso il sesso fatto con l'amante che si sviluppa a seguito della scoperta del tradimento, ma anche la gelosia verso gli ex, o il fastidio che taluni provano per come esce vestita una donna etc.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che offre (quasi insospettabilmente) un mondo di opportunità sessuali.


Che ci siano è indubbio, ma non vengono più palesate come prima.
Apparentemente è un mondo quasi asessuato.


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che ci siano è indubbio, ma non vengono più palesate come prima.
> Apparentemente è un mondo quasi asessuato.


Vabbè.
In compenso c'è una malizia che i diciottenni non si sognano.


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Succede anche nel collezionismo, di sovrastimare per amore. Mai partecipato a un'asta?
> Non è tanto cio' che non vale niente, quanto ciò che non costa niente, a diventare fonte di disprezzo. Ahimè.


Straquoto... Spesso affascina quasi più la sfida vittoriosa e la voglia di strappare ad altri ciò che ci piace che la lucidità utile a stimare il vero valore di ciò che ci attrae


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Partiamo dal racconto di Jim.
> Per me l'affermazione dell'amico di Jim non mostra la valutazione che lui fa del sesso in generale.
> Se per lui il sesso fosse davvero come giocare a tennis, non avrebbe tanto da ........E in questo ci metto non solo la paranoia verso il sesso fatto con l'amante che si sviluppa a seguito della scoperta del tradimento, ma anche la gelosia verso gli ex, o il fastidio che taluni provano per come esce vestita una donna etc.


All'inizio del fidanzamento con mia moglie ero molto geloso degli ex, poi vederla molto presa mi ha fatto rilassare. Per venti anni mai stato geloso...topless, vestiti scollati, massima liberta e fiducia, anche davanti a corteggiatori insistenti ecc...perché? Perche era innamorata persa. Non aveva proprio occhi per altri, e me lo ha sempre detto...era evidente. Quando l' ho percepita distante (pre suo tradimento) e lontanissima (durante)..be sono impazzito..e ora pur sapendo che ha scelto me con piena consapevolezza..vacillo ancora. Ho perso certezze ...(nb l esser sicuro non mi ha però mai fatto essere un marito distratto, distante...anzi...tutt'altro...ovviamente tranne nel periodo del mio tradimento dove ero altalenante soprattutto sofferente perché era una condizione che non mi piaceva...per me il tradimento è stato sofferenza)


----------



## mistral (8 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E no...caro Danny....
> subisci il furto e dici “che sfiga proprio a me...” ma non  dici” i ladri sono proprio delle persone disgustose”....  accanendoti su di loro.
> Se avessi fatto soffrire un ex marito tradendolo con un altro e poi mi ritrovassi tradita a mia volta ...starei malissimo ma mi direi “caspita, non immaginavo si stesse così di merda ...certo che con il mio ex sono  stata proprio una stronza ..., e adesso la ruota gira !” Non mi verrebbe da dire ...”ma il mio di prima era vero amore...” (non me ne volere , Jim..)
> .


Questo discorso funziona con persone in grado di fare auto analisi obiettiva e in grado di provare il sentimento della vergogna.Se si ha a che fare con persone tendenzialmente egoiste no.
Quando chiesi a mio marito se aveva qualcosa da dirmi ,ci misi anche il fatto di avere prove gentilmente regalatemi da persona ignota.Lui cedette e confessó di getto.
In seguito,a mente fredda ,il suo pensiero fu che il responsabile potesse essere il marito di lei .Esordì con un “ se lo becco gli spacco la faccia a quello stronzo”.
Inutile dire che lo mangiai vivo ,se ne rese conto dell’assurditá della sua rabbia e mise la coda tra le gambe sentendosi lui in primis una persona di merda e non il marito dell’altra che avrebbe avuto tutti i diritti di ritorcersi contro di lui.


----------



## mistral (8 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh, che le persone se la raccontino e si giustifichino è la prassi ...ma che non dobbiamo dire loro nulla  ce ne passa ....
> Sono convinta che Jim stia soffrendo per varie ragioni e questo mi dispiace ...ma conviene che si focalizzi sui problemi effettivi  più che sulle giustificazioni verso se stesso o recriminazioni verso il tradimento di lei più o meno grave del suo  ....
> Non funziona altrimenti
> 
> ...


Sono considerazioni che ho sempre fatto.Non metto in dubbio che si soffra ma bisogna anche essere realisti e “pronti” a gestire i quasi inevitabili deja vu.
Se la tua amante passa ore a denigrare il marito,a raccontarti la sua scarsità sessuale ,i suoi vizi,i suoi difetti etc etc,poi non puoi stupirti  se quando la bolla scoppia ,ti riserva lo stesso trattamento .Puoi starci male ma appunto non puoi pensare “come ha potuto”.Se ha potuto farlo contro chi ha condiviso una promessa ,un matrimonio,una vita....figurati con te che sei niente(nella vita reale).Solo che ci fa piacere pensare di essere migliori e più fighi di quello la ...
Forse sarò troppo razionale ma se mi metto con un pluri uxoricida,non perdo di vista il fatto che come ha potuto prima,possa anche dopo.Posso sperare di no ma non cascare dal pero se succede.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La valutazione bene/male la fai ovviamente prima di lasciare un nido per un altro, quindi non mi è 'andata bene' per caso.
> Mi è andata bene perchè c'erano una serie di motivi che hanno spinto ENTRAMBI a fare una scelta, ponderata per mesi.
> Viceversa sarebbe rimasta una storia di corna come tante altre.
> 
> ...


Ci riprovo:
Caso a-
Jim ha un matrimonio infelice e si apre a nuove esperienze. Conosce l’amante e la frequenta . 
Non la ama ancora, ovviamente, ma gli piace tanto. Si frequentano fino a che scoprono di amarsi (dopo aver tradito per un po’  di tempo i rispettivi coniugi). Fanno saltare il banco e costruiscono una famiglia.. La moglie non saprà mai nulla della relazione clandestina.
È andata bene? Si.
Caso b- come poteva andare (e come va spesso)
Jim ha un matrimonio infelice e si apre a nuove esperienze. Conosce l’amante e la frequenta. Non sa ancora se la ama o meno. Il tempo passa e capisce di non amarla. La moglie lo scopre e lui le dice che non era una cosa importante .

Caso c - La compagna di jim. 
Non è soddisfatta del suo matrimonio e si apre a nuove esperienze (come di fatto aveva fatto anche prima col marito)..conosce l’amante e lo frequenta .. non da ancora se lo ama o meno. Il tempo passa e scopre di non amarlo. Jim la scopre e lei dice che non era una cosa importante.

Ora. Per Jim la differenza tra caso a e caso b è solo la scoperta di amare l’amante (che ha frequentato come amante prima di scoprirlo, non come amica del cuore ..) . Però Jim insiste dicendo che quel tradimento ha valore perché ha generato amore e famiglia ....io ripeto che non è la conseguenza ad avvalorare un’azione che è identica a quella che tu stai contestando alla sua compagna (e che hai contestato più volte qui...)..
Le azioni sono identiche . È solo la fortuita conseguenza della scoperta di amare che ha generato conseguenze diverse. Se tu non avessi scoperto di amare la tua amante ti troveresti nella stessa spiccicata identica situazione della tua compagna. 
Ti stai assolvendo si ...e hai dato diversi pesi e diverse misure più volte qui dentro alla vicenda .
Se poi pensi che ti siano di aiuto  quelle persone che ti dicono “Jim! Fai bene a pensarla così ...lei è inguardabile per quello che ti hai fatto ..”..prosegui pure ...ma secondo me il tuo obiettivo è provare ad aggiustare le cose, non trovare a chi dare il maggior volume di responsabilità .
E su questo mi sembra che siamo allineati.
Come sai, ti auguro di stare meglio ..per questo mi accanisco nel voler farti vedere un punto di vista alternativo ..


----------



## mistral (8 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Direi che c'è una profonda differenza tra un tradimento che porta ad una nuova unione ed un tradimento che non porta a nulla e che dura finchè viene scoperto.
> Per il semplice motivo - non l'unico, ma evidente - che un tradimento che porta ad una nuova unione svela una innegabile verità, e cioè che IL RAPPORTO 'UFFICIALE' ERA MORTO e che quindi, sebbene con la morte nel cuore, la scelta è quasi obbligata amica mia.
> Se ti svegli OGNI mattina e pensi ad un'altra persona non c'è granchè da fare se non arrendersi prima o poi all'evidenza, che ti dice che non vuoi più quella persona ma quell'altra, che il tuo rapporto è andato, morto, finito, kaputt, e che ce n'è un altro, nuovo, che ti attende (migliore o peggiore lo dice il tempo, ma all'epoca non lo PUOI sapere, sai solo che vuoi quella persona e solo quella, e lei idem).
> Fare un salto del genere ti assicuro che non è una passeggiata e se non avessimo avuto forti motivazioni saremmo rimasti entrambi dove stavamo (comodi, peraltro).
> ...


Quindi stando così le cose,non dovresti essere sfiorato dal dubbio che lei sia rimasta con te pur amando “di più” l’altro.
Affermi che se il sentimento è forte,non c’è nulla che ti possa trattenere dl fare il salto definitivo.
Oppure ciò che che ti turba è il dubitare che tua moglie possa mentire anche riguardo a questa equazione che per te era inoppugnabile?


----------



## mistral (8 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Secondo me no.
> A meno che si sia talmente presuntuosi (o scemi) da vestire le azioni degli altri in base ai propri significati.
> 
> Credo sia un errore che si fa spesso, soprattutto perché in assenza di codici interpretativi si tende ad usare i propri.
> ...


Ma se un uomo sostiene che fare sesso occasionale sia come fare ginnastica,perché se pensa al sesso occasionale di sua moglie ,lo vede come una catastrofe?
Non dovrebbe essere sminuito anche in quel caso?
Per lui è ginnastica e per la moglie è l’assoluto?
Non sarà per caso una estrema azione di paraculaggine volta a loro favore?Se è ginnastica,che lo sia per entrambi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il mondo maschile non esiste.
> Ci sono uomini che si scoperebbero qualunque essere vivente di sesso femminile, hanno gli ormoni e gli impulsi incontenibili, altri che *per arrivare a desiderare una persona devono avere un coinvolgimento di testa oltre che fisico, *altri ancora che vivono con altre differenti gradazioni l'interesse verso le donne, inoltre tutte questo può variare durante la vita di un uomo (l'approccio verso il sesso di un diciottenne non è quello di un cinquantenne, e non tiratemi fuori a questione esperienza, che non è la differenza sostanziale dovuta all'età).
> Siamo tutti differenti, l'uno dall'altro, e viviamo fasi differenti nella nostra vita. Non per niente veniamo scelti sulla base delle nostre caratteristiche e dei vostri desideri del momento.


io mi riconosco in questo.
Mi sarebbe impossibile una relazione diversa.

Per quanto riguarda il resto, vero, però di donne così non ne conosco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

feather ha detto:


> Un cazzo vero!


stamattina sono un po rincoglionita, spiegati meglio


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stamattina sono un po rincoglionita, spiegati meglio


È una negazione.
Feather ha interferenze con l’inglese. Per cui dire “non è vero neanche per il cazzo” sarebbe una specie di doppia negazione.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è difficile pensare del partner che faccia sesso con leggerezza e senza coinvolgimento, altrimenti verrebbe il dubbio che anche con noi possa essere senza coinvolgimento.


Chiarimento.
Sto cercando di capire i diversi modi di ragionare, non sto esprimendo il mio sentire.


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Novembre 2018)

Comunque ci facciamo troppe seghe mentali. A parlare di amore, dell'animo umano e delle sue contraddizioni non si ha fine. Questa è la verità


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma se un uomo sostiene che fare sesso occasionale sia come fare ginnastica,*perché se pensa al sesso occasionale di sua moglie ,lo vede come una catastrofe*?
> Non dovrebbe essere sminuito anche in quel caso?
> Per lui è ginnastica e per la moglie è l’assoluto?
> Non sarà per caso una estrema azione di paraculaggine volta a loro favore?Se è ginnastica,che lo sia per entrambi.


E io che ne so.
Può essere che sia convinto che la moglie, per come la conosce, lo abbia vissuto diversamente.
Può essere che sia un maschilista troglodita convinto che la sua donna e il suo corpo gli appartenga.
Può essere che sia convinto che i maschi abbiano il diritto biologico di sollazzarsi mentre le donne no.
Può essere che sia convinto che gli uomini tradiscano sempre per bisogno fisico e le donne sempre per ammore o con un certo coinvolgimento.
Può essere sì, anche un paraculo fotonico.

Poi certo, se faccio sesso per mesi e mesi con la stessa persona, definirlo occasionale fa un pò ridere.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Quindi stando così le cose,non dovresti essere sfiorato dal dubbio che lei sia rimasta con te pur amando “di più” l’altro.
> Affermi che se il sentimento è forte,non c’è nulla che ti possa trattenere dl fare il salto definitivo.
> Oppure ciò che che ti turba è il dubitare che tua moglie possa mentire anche riguardo a questa equazione che per te era inoppugnabile?


Nel momento in cui non ci sono certi 'lacci' (figli e casa) si é certamente più liberi di scegliere.

In presenza di quei 'lacci' le motivazioni devono necessariamente essere fortissime (a meno di non essere dei pazzi).

Quindi, quello che conta in primis è il contesto.

Più la situazione é stringente più forte dovrà essere la motivazione.

Può quindi accadere che una storia extra sia nondimeno intensa e importante, e contribuisca a danneggiare quella ufficiale SENZA abbatterla.

Da qui la domanda : se la storia extra non é stata una cazzatella a basso coefficiente emotivo ma é viceversa stata una storia importante, e che ha quindi danneggiato la storia principale, chi sceglie di rimanere lo fa per motivi legati principalmente ai 'lacci' o per motivi genuinamente sentimentali ? Chi rimane, in definitiva, chi è ?


----------



## Moni (8 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui non ci sono certi 'lacci' (figli e casa) si é certamente più liberi di scegliere.
> 
> In presenza di quei 'lacci' le motivazioni devono necessariamente essere fortissime (a meno di non essere dei pazzi).
> 
> ...


Secondo me per entrambi perché i sentimenti in qualche forma ci sono magari affetto magari cura ma sono cmq importanti 
Io al mio ex marito voglio bene e mi preoccupo ancora x lui e non solo in quanto padre dei nostri figli 
E i lacci pure ovvaim anche lacci economici

Se lui non fosse stato a vivere via con quotidianità andata a puttane non so se avrei trovato la forza di separarmi sono onesta 
Il mio attuale compagno l ha trovata ma anche lo la situazione era particolare 

Poi non avrei mai saputo cosa significhi un rapporto come quello che ho perché non mi sarei data modo di approfondire e mi sarei persa tanto ma non l avrei saputo. 

Forse, sarei qui a scrivere di non essere felice ma di farlo x i figli di aver salvaguardato una famiglia che nel mio caso non c era più quindi sbche qui non so cosa significhi 

La mia è una situazione che non si presenta così spesso x cui non posso paragonarla a storie normali di tradimento


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ci riprovo:
> Caso a-
> Jim ha un matrimonio infelice e si apre a nuove esperienze. Conosce l’amante e la frequenta .
> Non la ama ancora, ovviamente, ma gli piace tanto. Si frequentano fino a che scoprono di amarsi (dopo aver tradito per un po’  di tempo i rispettivi coniugi). Fanno saltare il banco e costruiscono una famiglia.. La moglie non saprà mai nulla della relazione clandestina.
> ...



Sono d'accordissimo con i tuoi ragionamenti!
I tradimenti sono stati identici e l'aspetto che più li accomuna è proprio la durata delle relazioni che fa sì che ci si renda consapevoli di provare un sentimento.
Non ricordo invece che tradimento è stato quello compiuto da Jim e scoperto dalla moglie anni dopo...se un'avventura o poco più.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Guarda jim condivido tutto ciò che dici e ti spieghi benissimo!!


Grazie, troppo buona.:mrgreen:




Rosarose ha detto:


> Proprio perché hai vissuto delle esperienze che ti permettono di fare paragoni.



Questo è sicuramente vero e a volte fatico a comprendere come non si riesca a capire che c'è tradimento e tradimento (senza sentirmi dire ogni volta che quando faccio dei distinguo lo faccio per autoassolvermi)



Rosarose ha detto:


> In Jacaranda vedo sempre ragionamenti contorti e difficoltà a comprendere perché filtra tutto da un assoluto che sta dentro al suo cervello: i tradimenti fanno tutti schifo, non ci sono distinzioni, non ci sono sentimenti, e via di questo passo...


Qui è lei che dovrebbe risponderti.
Le sono molto grato per tutta una serie di ragionamenti e di consigli che mi ha offerto, ultimamente condivido meno quello che scrive ma la seguo sempre con molto interesse e con immutata considerazione.



Rosarose ha detto:


> Io invece capisco benissimo la differenza tra il tuo tradimento e quello perpetrato dalla tua compagna, differenze che spiegano benissimo le tue amarezze e preoccupazioni, fai bene ad interrogarti e sono sicuro che mentre lei(jaracanda) non vede realmente la condizione del suo matrimonio, ( e da qui testa sotto la sabbia)tu riesci ad avere del tuo una lucida visione


Lucido non tanto, certo è che almeno alcuni aspetti mi sono abbastanza chiari.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma se un uomo sostiene che fare sesso occasionale sia come fare ginnastica,perché se pensa al sesso occasionale di sua moglie ,lo vede come una catastrofe?
> Non dovrebbe essere sminuito anche in quel caso?
> Per lui è ginnastica e per la moglie è l’assoluto?
> Non sarà per caso una estrema azione di paraculaggine volta a loro favore?Se è ginnastica,che lo sia per entrambi.


Perchè magari ti si dice che il sesso non era un elemento essenziale e che c'era altro, di molto più profondo ?


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Partiamo dal racconto di Jim.
> Per me l'affermazione dell'amico di Jim non mostra la valutazione che lui fa del sesso in generale.
> Se per lui il sesso fosse davvero come giocare a tennis, non avrebbe tanto da obiettare se scoprisse un tradimento della moglie, o, perlomeno, sarebbe indispettito solo dalla menzogna e non dall'attività espletata. "Accidenti, moglie, potevi dirmelo però che anche tu avevi voglio di giocare a tennis! Cavoli, perché mentire? Vai pure con chi vuoi, un po' di sport rinforza il fisico e fa bene alla mente. Lo dicevano anche i Latini.".
> Sono abbastanza certo invece che lui come altri che minimizzano le proprie scelte non applichino lo stesso criterio di tolleranza verso il partner.


...forse perchè magari ti viene raccontato che non era una storia di sesso ma qualcosa di più profondo per cui OVVIAMENTE non si può applicare lo stesso criterio ?


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> In seguito,a mente fredda ,il suo pensiero fu che il responsabile potesse essere il marito di lei .Esordì con un “ se lo becco gli spacco la faccia a quello stronzo”.
> Inutile dire che lo mangiai vivo ,se ne rese conto dell’assurditá della sua rabbia e mise la coda tra le gambe sentendosi lui in primis una persona di merda e non il marito dell’altra che avrebbe avuto tutti i diritti di ritorcersi contro di lui.


Incommentabile.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Oppure ciò che che ti turba è il dubitare che tua moglie possa mentire anche riguardo a questa equazione che per te era inoppugnabile?


Non è questione di 'mentire'.
Semplicemente è probabile (probabile, non sicuro) che quella sua storia abbia dato una botta non indifferente alla nostra storia senza abbatterla ma danneggiandola.
E che, in assenza dei famosi 'lacci', è altresì probabile che mi avrebbe lasciato.
Perciò ci tengo sempre a sottolineare che i tradimenti NON sono tutti uguali e che la diversa intensità di ciascuno di essi provoca danni che si riverberano sulla coppia in maniera decisamente differente.


----------



## feather (9 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stamattina sono un po rincoglionita, spiegati meglio


Che non per tutti funziona così. Ci sono uomini che si fanno coinvolgere emotivamente eccome dall'amante.
E un sacco di donne che scindono perfettamente il sesso dalle emozioni senza grandi sforzi.
Non è una questione di genere, è una questione di personalità e bisogni.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Novembre 2018)

feather ha detto:


> Che non per tutti funziona così. Ci sono uomini che si fanno coinvolgere emotivamente eccome dall'amante.
> E un sacco di donne che scindono perfettamente il sesso dalle emozioni senza grandi sforzi.
> Non è una questione di genere, è una questione di personalità e bisogni.


Verissimo.


----------



## mistral (9 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè magari ti si dice che il sesso non era un elemento essenziale e che c'era altro, di molto più profondo ?


Scusa Jim,la mia affermazione non era puntata sul tuo caso in specifico .Seguivo il discorso generale che affermava che per un uomo che si deve giustificare è ginnastica ,mentre per la donna ,lo stesso gesto è visto come la profanazione della tomba di Tutankhamon.


----------



## mistral (9 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Incommentabile.


Erano i giorni di caos totale.Era scoppiata una bomba in casa e lui,nel cercare (fuori) il colpevole di tutto ciò,aveva perso di vista che il solo colpevole era lui stesso.
Evidentemente mio marito fa parte della scuola di pensiero che sostiene che sia disdicevole mettere in mezzo il terzo ignaro.Puo anche essere così,ma se succede,stai muto e ti inginocchi sui ceci.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Erano i giorni di caos totale.Era scoppiata una bomba in casa e lui,nel cercare (fuori) il colpevole di tutto ciò,aveva perso di vista che il solo colpevole era lui stesso.
> Evidentemente mio marito fa parte della scuola di pensiero che sostiene che sia disdicevole mettere in mezzo il terzo ignaro.Puo anche essere così,ma se succede,stai muto e ti inginocchi sui ceci.


Oh, vedi...
Non ho dubbi circa il fatto che un traditore generalmente ritenga 'disdicevole mettere in mezzo il terzo ignaro' ma più che una ricca risata in faccia non gli regalerei come risposta...


----------



## mistral (9 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oh, vedi...
> Non ho dubbi circa il fatto che un traditore generalmente ritenga 'disdicevole mettere in mezzo il terzo ignaro' ma più che una ricca risata in faccia non gli regalerei come risposta...


Il sunto di ciò che ho detto a lui infatti è stata una risata in faccia al suo essere così arrabbiato e con propositi vendicativi ,perché il cornificato avrebbe eventualmente osato incazzarsi giusti  un pochino.....
In fin dei conti scopavano solo a casa sua sul suo divano o sul suo letto,guarda un po’ te sti traditi come sono suscettibili 
Ma in quel momento più che ridere ,mio marito mi faceva pena nel suo ruolo di ex gallo che pensava di poter ancora decidere di come le parti lese ,venute a conoscenza,lo avrebbero dovuto trattare.Pero devo dire che è rinsavito in 5 minuti.


----------



## Kid (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai cosa è anomalo in te (non unico vedi @_Kid_ @_Jim Cain_ ) è che tu per primo hai tradito eppure non riesci a digerire il tradimento di lei.
> In questi casi credo che si dovrebbe riflettere sulle ragioni del proprio tradimento.
> Bisognerebbe capire se il proprio tradimento sia stato causa del successivo e riconoscere comunque le proprie responsabilità nella rottura del NOI e riuscire a perdonarsi che è altra cosa dall’assolversi.


Tempo al tempo.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Pero devo dire che è rinsavito in 5 minuti.


Bene.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Novembre 2018)

feather ha detto:


> Che non per tutti funziona così. Ci sono uomini che si fanno coinvolgere emotivamente eccome dall'amante.
> E un sacco di donne che scindono perfettamente il sesso dalle emozioni senza grandi sforzi.
> Non è una questione di genere, è una questione di personalità e bisogni.


di donne ne conosco 1 che scinde, di uomini tanti.
Vero quello che dici, ma di fondo penso che le donne siano sempre più coinvolte.


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene.


Per me non sarebbe tanto il rinsavire quanto il fatto che in 5 minuti si possa risolvere sicuramente  un'esteriorizzazione comportamentale ma nel profondo psicologico cosa accadrà?  La scissione del NOI,  come dice Brunetta, non è una passeggiata, ma un evento di cui tenere conto.  Per il resto a tutto si rimedia, ma rimediare non è scevro da sorprese...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per me non sarebbe tanto il rinsavire quanto il fatto che in 5 minuti si possa risolvere sicuramente  un'esteriorizzazione comportamentale ma nel profondo psicologico cosa accadrà?  La scissione del NOI,  come dice Brunetta, non è una passeggiata, ma un evento di cui tenere conto.  Per il resto a tutto si rimedia, ma rimediare non è scevro da sorprese...


Il peggio è quando porta alla scissione dell’io.


----------



## mistral (10 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per me non sarebbe tanto il rinsavire quanto il fatto che in 5 minuti si possa risolvere sicuramente  un'esteriorizzazione comportamentale ma nel profondo psicologico cosa accadrà?  La scissione del NOI,  come dice Brunetta, non è una passeggiata, ma un evento di cui tenere conto.  Per il resto a tutto si rimedia, ma rimediare non è scevro da sorprese...


Non colgo questa analisi.
L’essere rinsavito in 5 minuti era riferito al sentirsi offeso dall’eventuale Rivelazione da parte del marito nei miei confronti .Per tutto il resto le sorprese sono quotidiane ,mi sono scoperta più diversa io di quanto non si sia rivelato lui purtroppo.Ho anche trovato le radici del mio rancore che dura da decenni.Pensavo di averlo seppellito ma era vivo e il tradimento lo ha riesumato in tutta la sua forza.Ora il problema ce l’ho io con me stessa ,le mie scelte e i miei desideri.
Lui in pochi minuti ha elaborato il fatto che la causa comunque era sempre e solo sua ,l’altro eventualmente avrebbe solo reagito nel modo a lui più congeniale.Il suo comportamento lomsta ancora cercando di elaborare  ora ...credo.


----------



## mistral (10 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il peggio è quando porta alla scissione dell’io.


traduci per gli ignoranti ,grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> traduci per gli ignoranti ,grazie.


Non mi riferivo al caso in oggetto.
Il noi è una costruzione affettiva e intellettuale, ma l’io è l’essenza di ognuno di noi. 
Si può distruggere il noi ricavandone magari tristezza e solitudine, drammatico, ma non tragico.
Ma la separazione delle esperienze deve trovare unità nella persona che le vive. È chiaro che siamo diversi in famiglia, al lavoro e dentro un letto, ma tutto deve ricomporsi. Se ciò non accade e vi è la frantumazione dell’io ci si trova di fronte a una sofferenza psichica profonda e tragica.


----------



## feather (10 Novembre 2018)

https://www.huffingtonpost.it/elisa...PbyqiUMuJHn381IJ8BHhnJ2-G67DXdLikFPY&ref=fbpr

L'autore del libro qui sembra aver capito tutto :rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Non colgo questa analisi.
> L’essere rinsavito in 5 minuti era riferito al sentirsi offeso dall’eventuale Rivelazione da parte del marito nei miei confronti .Per tutto il resto le sorprese sono quotidiane ,mi sono scoperta più diversa io di quanto non si sia rivelato lui purtroppo.Ho anche trovato le radici del mio rancore che dura da decenni.Pensavo di averlo seppellito ma era vivo e il tradimento lo ha riesumato in tutta la sua forza.Ora il problema ce l’ho io con me stessa ,le mie scelte e i miei desideri.
> Lui in pochi minuti ha elaborato il fatto che la causa comunque era sempre e solo sua ,l’altro eventualmente avrebbe solo reagito nel modo a lui più congeniale.Il suo comportamento lomsta ancora cercando di elaborare  ora ...credo.


Il suo elaborato è interessante ma è solo suo ... ed il tuo, che come vedi sta cambiando parecchie cose?  Non ti pare che inizino le sorprese sia del noi... analisi separate, che dell'io, analisi tutta individuale con nuovi parametri sconosciuti svelati nella tua personalità?  Non volevo fare analisi,nessuno alla fine potrebbe, ma significare che a voi, a te in particolare, cambieranno parecchie valutazioni e, credimi, non immagini quante ...  ma non è detto che siano negative, anzi, ciò che ci rende consapevoli è sempre una crescita.


----------



## mistral (10 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il suo elaborato è interessante ma è solo suo ... ed il tuo, che come vedi sta cambiando parecchie cose?  Non ti pare che inizino le sorprese sia del noi... analisi separate, che dell'io, analisi tutta individuale con nuovi parametri sconosciuti svelati nella tua personalità?  Non volevo fare analisi,nessuno alla fine potrebbe, ma significare che a voi, a te in particolare, cambieranno parecchie valutazioni e, credimi, non immagini quante ...  ma non è detto che siano negative, anzi, ciò che ci rende consapevoli è sempre una crescita.


-Ho capito il perché di tanti miei comportamenti passati.Ma in fondo sono stata la sola causa del mio male se mi sono fatta andare bene ciò che mi avvelenava in nome di non so cosa.


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2018)

feather ha detto:


> https://www.huffingtonpost.it/elisa...PbyqiUMuJHn381IJ8BHhnJ2-G67DXdLikFPY&ref=fbpr
> 
> L'autore del libro qui sembra aver capito tutto :rotfl:


Titolo che più sessista non si può.
Il resto spazzatura...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2018)

feather ha detto:


> https://www.huffingtonpost.it/elisa...PbyqiUMuJHn381IJ8BHhnJ2-G67DXdLikFPY&ref=fbpr
> 
> L'autore del libro qui sembra aver capito tutto :rotfl:


Non si capisce perché le donne dovrebbero volere gli uomini


----------



## feather (11 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si capisce perché le donne dovrebbero volere gli uomini


Beh, premesso che ovviamente il libro è spazzatura. Era tanto per ridere.
Da quel punto di vista in effetti non si capisce perché una dovrebbe portarsi a casa uno scarto del genere.
Non ti sei mai chiesta, guardando i compagni di alcune, "ma come le è venuta in mente di mettersi con uno così?"
Io mi chiedo spesso perché mai una dovrebbe mettersi con me, quando spesso può avere ben di meglio. Poi vedo certe accoppiate con tizi veramente improbabili e


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si capisce perché le donne dovrebbero volere gli uomini


gli stronzi hanno sempre attirato.
Sono bravissimi nel corteggiamento, una volta eseguito il lavoro di cura del terreno, cambiano atteggiamento.
Il più delle volte si vendono come infelici, sfortunati in amore. Questo Crea un vortice dalla quale non è semplice uscire.

Creano nella femmina una dipendenza.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Titolo che più sessista non si può.
> Il resto spazzatura...


Semplicemente la mentalità di tanti maschi italiani.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Semplicemente la mentalità di tanti maschi italiani.


Nascono già etichettati come Casanova, Don Giovanni e latin lover. 
Quale italiano semplicemente e sinceramente non è convinto che lo fa meglio di un tedesco, inglese o francese ?
Quindi pensa di essere nato già seduttore senza far niente; tocca alla donna a fare le lasagne su tacchi da 12.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2018)

feather ha detto:


> Beh, premesso che ovviamente il libro è spazzatura. Era tanto per ridere.
> Da quel punto di vista in effetti non si capisce perché una dovrebbe portarsi a casa uno scarto del genere.
> Non ti sei mai chiesta, guardando i compagni di alcune, "ma come le è venuta in mente di mettersi con uno così?"
> Io mi chiedo spesso perché mai una dovrebbe mettersi con me, quando spesso può avere ben di meglio. Poi vedo certe accoppiate con tizi veramente improbabili e


Le altre coppie sono sempre strane e i partner delle amiche improbabili perché sono i loro e in quella relazione lì con quella persona.
Ma ugualmente le spese degli altri ci sembrano insensate sia che spendano in ristoranti o in viaggi o vestiti o elettronica o liberi o teatro perché ognuno di noi sceglie in base ad altri criteri.
Dirò di più anche l’impegno o il disimpegno nel lavoro o in politica o in un hobby è sempre strano per chi sceglie diversamente.
Definire sciocchi gli altri per le loro scelte è l’unica cosa davvero sciocca.


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nascono già etichettati come Casanova, Don Giovanni e latin lover.
> Quale italiano semplicemente e sinceramente non è convinto che lo fa meglio di un tedesco, inglese o francese ?
> Quindi pensa di essere nato già seduttore senza far niente; tocca alla donna a fare le lasagne su tacchi da 12.



Magari, Casanova, Don Giovanni, etc... erano comunque uomini che cercavano di capire cosa piacesse alle donne e per quel che era la durata, le facevano sentire felici... insomma con un ricordo piacevole.  Questi attuali sono dei racers di relazioni  finalizzate e furbesche, dei cialtroncelli autoreferenti che si stupiscono se le donne non gli sono perfino grate di aver dedicato loro delle attenzioni.
Con certi soggetti è veramente meglio niente che piuttosto....


----------

